# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Πως θα επρεπε να συμπεριφερομαι στις κρισεις πανικου του αντρα μου?

## gramle

Στην δικη μου περιπτωση αυτος που παθαινει αυτες τις κρισεις πανικου ειναι ο αντρας μου και οχι εγω. Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν τον στηριξα καθολου και στην αρχη μαλιστα πιστευα οτι το κανει επιτηδες για να τραβηξει το ενδιαφερον μου. Η πρωτη φορα που το επαθε ηταν οταν τον τσακωσα να με κερατωνει. Τον συγχωρεσα αλλα του κανα την ζωη κολαση για κανενα χρονο. Απο κει και περα εμεσα τον αγνοω. Απο τοτε μολις γινει κατι και στριμωχτει λιγο το παθαινει. Δεν τον στηριξα, δεν εκανα υπομονη, δεν ημουν ουτε ειμαι πλαι του σ' αυτο που περναει γιατι απλουστατα δεν ειμαι καλα μαζι του. Μολις ξεκιναει μια κουβεντα που δεν του πολυαρεσει ή εχω εγω δικιο και δεν εχει τι να πει τον πιανουν οι κρισεις. Εγω δηλαδη τοτε τι πρεπει να κανω? να του συμπαρασταθω, να τα καταπιω αυτα που με ενοχλουν σ' αυτον και ξεκινησα να του τα λεω και να προσπαθησω να του κανω κουβεντα αλλη φορα που ενδεχομενως θα γινει το ιδιο? Σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα αρχισω να εχω εγω κρισεις....

----------


## gramle

τον εχω παει απειρες φορες στο νοσοκομειο, ολοι οι γιατροι ειπαν οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο. Ενας ψυχιατρος που τον ειδε του εδωσε seropram αλλα τα εκοψε μετα απο ενα 6μηνο και δεν ξαναπηγε και στον ψυχιατρο γιατι πιστευει πως ολοι αυτοι οι γιατροι ειναι για να τα περνουνε μονο. Εγω τον παρακαλουσα να συνεχισει, να κανει ψυχοθεραπεια ή οτι αλλο του ελεγε ο ψυχιατρος αλλα δεν με ακουσε

----------


## husband

Μήπως δεν έχει νόημα να προσπαθείς για κάτι ουσιαστικό ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ της κρίσης και του πανικού?
Μήπως ουσία έχει για την λύση το πριν και το μετά? 
Επίσης \"το δικά μου δικά μου και τα δικά σου δικά σου\" δεν έρχεται σε αντίφαση αλλά μάλλον σε συμπλήρωση στο \"τα δικά μας δικά μας\". Και κάλιστα ισχύουν όλες αυτές οι προτάσεις αν συμπληρώσεις την λέξη προβλήματα μετά τα μου,σου,μας

ΥΓ το έχω ξαναγράψει νομίζω αλλά το πιστεύω βαθιά και θα το ξαναγράψω. 
---ΕΡΩΤ Πόσοι ψυχολόγοι χρειάζονται για να αλλάξουν μία λάμπα?
---ΑΠΑΝΤ Ένας, αρκεί να θέλει και η λάμπα να αλλάξει.

----------


## gramle

μηπως ξερει κανεις τι ειναι το Seropram? σε ποιες περιπτωσεις δινεται?

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Μολις ξεκιναει μια κουβεντα που δεν του πολυαρεσει ή εχω εγω δικιο και δεν εχει τι να πει τον πιανουν οι κρισεις.


χμμμμμμ

----------


## serotonin

το seropram ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο και χρησιμοποιιτε και για τις κρισεις πανικου....αν και απο οτι καταλαβα τα φαρμακα βοηθουνε αλλα την θεραπεια πρεπει να την κανει παλι το μυαλο μας.
ειναι δυσκολο να καταλαβει ενας τριτος καποιον που υποφερει απο τετοιες κρισεις, αλλα αν τον αγαπας υποστηριξε τον με υπομονη και συγχωρεσε τον αν καποιες φορες αντιδρα πιο νευρικα.Να ξερεις οτι επειδη καταβάλει προσπαθεια να ξεφυγει απο αυτην την καταρα ειναι πολλες φορες σε ενταση και μπορει να τυχει να ξεσπα σε δικα του ατομα επειδη αισθανεται \"μοναξια\" σε αυτη τη καθημερινη μαχη που δινει με τον εαυτο του.
Να εχεις υπομονη και να τον πεισεις να κανει καποια ψυχοθεραπεια (και γω την ιδια γνωμη εχω με τον αντρα σου για τους ψυχοθεραπευτες κτλπ.) αλλά για να υπάρχουν να του πεις εδω και τοσα χρονια θα πει οτι υπάρχει λογος.
Δες την σελιδα www.stress.gr όπου υπαρχουν κάποιες \"τεχνικες\" που χρησιμοποιούνται στις ψυχοθεραπειες.
Καλη δυναμη.

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Μολις ξεκιναει μια κουβεντα που δεν του πολυαρεσει ή εχω εγω δικιο και δεν εχει τι να πει τον πιανουν οι κρισεις.
> 
> 
> χμμμμμμ


χμμμμμμμμμμμ.....

----------


## keep_walking

Αυτα τα χμμμ φανταζομαι σημαινουν οτι νομιζετε οτι υποκρινεται?...δεν συμφωνω μαζι σας αλλωστε επαιρνε ενα ψυχοφαρμακο για 6 μηνες...και φυσικα οταν πιεζεται συναισθηματικα ειναι χειροτερα τα πραγματα...gramle καλυτερα να ζητησεις την γνωμη ενος ειδικου πως πρπει να αντιμετωπισεις την κατασταση.

----------


## Wintertimes

Οταν παθαινει πανικο μη χειροτερευεις την κατασταση, δλδ μη θυμωνεις οτι σχεδιο και να σου χαλασει μια κριση πανικου. Πες ΝΑΙ σε οτι σου ζητησει. Μη δειξεις οτι κουραστηκες (διοτι θα κουραστεις μεχρι ν απαλλαχθει απο τις κρισεις) και ΔΕΙΞΕ ΟΤΙ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ. Δειξε αγαπη και οποτε μπορει αγκαλιασε τον σφιχτα να νιωσει ασφαλεια, σιγουρια κι αγαπη. Ολα αυτα χρειαζομαι ΕΓΩ οταν παθαινω κρισεις πανικου. Αν νιωσω τη σιγουρια το οτι υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος που θα με παει στο Νοσοκομειο σε χρονο μηδεν, οποιαδηποτε στιγμη του το ζητησω ή και αν δεν του το ζητησω και νιωσω οτι ολα αυτα τα κανει επειδη νοιαζεται ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ κι οχι απο συμφερον, υποχρεωση κλπ, τοτε ο πανικος δυσκολευεται να μου χτυπησει την πορτα τοσο ευκολα, αλλα και αν το κανει εγω θα εχω βοηθεια και δε θα φοβαμαι τοσο.

----------


## Wintertimes

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Μολις ξεκιναει μια κουβεντα που δεν του πολυαρεσει ή εχω εγω δικιο και δεν εχει τι να πει τον πιανουν οι κρισεις.


1. Εισαι σιγουρη για ποιο λογο δεν του πολυαρεσει η κουβεντα?
2. Εισαι σιγουρη οτι δεν εχει τι να πει?

Θα σου δωσω παλι παραδειγμα εμενα:
Μολις ξεκινησει μια κουβεντα που με πανικοβαλλει ΓΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ* στο προσωπο μου ζωγραφιζεται ο φοβος. Για να αποφυγω τη συζητηση ΜΟΝΑΧΑ επειδη το αισθημα της κουβεντας με τρομαζει, προσπαθω ν αλλαξω θεμα, να παω τουαλετα, να κανω κατι τελωσπαντων για να ξεχαστει ο συνομιλητης. Αν τεθει η ουσιωδη ερωτηση του θεματος ή μια ερωτηση που ΠΑΝΤΑ με τρομοκρατει για ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ*, οχι μονο πανικοβαλλομαι, αλλα δεν απαντω ποτε κι ας εχω χιλιες δυο απαντησεις.


*Μια δασκαλα μικρη με μαλωσε. Υψωσε τον τονο της φωνης της και με φωναξε: \"Γιατι το εκανες αυτο???\" και ενιωσα ντροπη μπροστα σε ολους τους συμμαθητες. Αυτο το γεγονος με στιγματησε κι απο τοτε οταν ακουω αυτη τη φραση παγωνω ακομη κι αν μου την πουνε καλοπροαιρετα, αδιαφορα κλπ.

----------


## interappted

gramle μακαρι να μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω αλλα δεν μπορω να πω γιατι κρισεις παθαινω πανικου οχι.
δεν μπορω να πω λοιπον τιποτα με σιγουρια αλλα κι εμενα μου φαινεται λιγο τραβηγμενο να τις παθαινει με ο,τιδηποτε τον χαλαει εκτος κι αν της παθαινει κ στους υπολοιπους τομεις της ζωης του περα του οικογενειακου πχ στη δουλεια του..

----------


## αννυ

να κανω μια αλλη ερωτηση..κρισεις πανικου παθαινει μονο σε περιπτωσεις που ειναι μαζι σου και πιεζεται η γενικα εχει παθει και αλλου?

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by Wintertimes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Μολις ξεκιναει μια κουβεντα που δεν του πολυαρεσει ή εχω εγω δικιο και δεν εχει τι να πει τον πιανουν οι κρισεις.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## gramle

δεν του πολυαρεσει η κουβεντα γιατι τον φερνω σε δυσκολη θεση, του μιλαω με επιχειρηματα για αυτο που υποστηριζω ενω αυτος λεει αερολογιες. 
Εχει κατι να πει αλλα παντα τον επισκιαζω με την δικη μου προσωπικοτητα που σαφως ειναι πιο δυνατη... Αυτο τον κανει αδυνατο μπροστα μου και νιωθει σαν το μικρο παιδι που το μαλωνουνε
Απλα ειμαστε ενα ζευγαρι που δεν εχει καμια επικοινωνια, δεν συναντιεται πουθενα και ειναι μαζι μονο για το παιδι (αν και αυτο δεν νομιζω να ειναι και το καλυτερο για το παιδι γιατι αυτο τα καταλαβαινει και τα αντιλαμβανεται ολα).
Δεν μπορω δηλαδη να προσποιουμαι οτι εκεινη τη στιγμη που παθαινει τις κρισεις οτι ειμαι καλα μαζι του, να τον παρω αγκαλια για να νιωσει ασφαλεια κλπ.

----------


## interappted

να πω οτι εχεις αδικο?
απαντησε μου αν θες οταν ζοριζεται πχ στην δουλεια του παθαινει τετοιες κρισης η μονο η πιεση της οικογενειας τον κανει να τις παθαινει?σκεψου γιατι ρωταω

----------


## Wintertimes

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> δεν του πολυαρεσει η κουβεντα γιατι τον φερνω σε δυσκολη θεση, του μιλαω με επιχειρηματα για αυτο που υποστηριζω ενω αυτος λεει αερολογιες. Εχει κατι να πει αλλα παντα τον επισκιαζω με την δικη μου προσωπικοτητα που σαφως ειναι πιο δυνατη... Αυτο τον κανει αδυνατο μπροστα μου και νιωθει σαν το μικρο παιδι που το μαλωνουνε


Ποιος ευθυνεται για την ενωση δυο ανθρωπων με διαφορετικα επιπεδα νοημοσυνης? ΕΣΕΙΣ
Ποιος ευθυνεται για το χαμηλο επιπεδο νοημοσυνης του συζυγου σου? ΚΑΝΕΙΣ

Δεν το κανει επιτηδες, αλλα ουτε και μπορει να κανει κατι παραπανω. Σκεψου το καλυτερα.

----------


## gramle

Δεν νομιζω να προσποιειται... αν αυτο εννοεις.Απλα πιστευω οτι πιεζεται πολυ με μενα και με τη σχεση μας και νιωθει ανικανος να ορθωσει το αναστημα του. Τι να σου πω τωρα, νιωθω οτι εγω ειμαι ο αντρας της οικογενειας και οχι αυτος!
Μια μερα ειχε γυρισει απο ενα φιλος του που ειχανε κανει μαζι ενα τσιγαριλικι.
Αυτη ηταν και η σοβαροτερη κριση που επαθε. Εκανε σαν τρελλος. Βαρουσε το στερνο του με δυναμη και για 3 ωρες (μπορει και παραπανω δεν θυμαμαι εχει και 2 χρονια που εγινε αυτο) εκανε βολτες μεσα στο σπιτι με γρηγορο βηματισμο και εφτυνε κατω συνεχεια. Εκει πραγματικα ειχα πανικοβληθει. Νομιζα οτι τρελλαθηκε. Ευτυχως το παιδι κοιμοτανε και δεν τον ειδε σ\' αυτα τα χαλια. Δεν ειχε προηγηθει καποιος καβγας μεταξυ μας. Ουτε και καυγαδιζουμε συχνα γιατι απλα δεν πολυμιλαμε. Οταν ομως μαζεψω εγω πολλα μεσα μου του τα λεω και τοτε γινεται χαμος. Απο τοτε δεν εχει ξαναγινει καμια τετοια χοντρη κριση αλλα οταν τον στριμωχνω φαινεται οτι τον πιανει ο πανικος. Ιδρωνει, ρευεται συνεχεια (κουλο αλλα αυτο κανει) και σκυβει το κεφαλι. Του λεω συνεχεια οτι ξεσπαω γιατι αυτος ποτε δεν μου μιλαει και οταν τα μαζεψω ολα μεσα μου νιωθω οτι θα εκραγωαν δεν του τα πω. Συνεχεια του λεω οτι πρεπει να μου μιλαει και αυτος και γενικα να εχουμε μια επικοινωνια αλλα δεν γινεται τιποτα. Μου φαινεται οτι με φοβαται....

----------


## Wintertimes

Aς μιλησουμε για σενα. Ηταν επιλογη σου να παντρευτεις αυτο τον ανθρωπο. Εν γνωση σου πηρες την αποφαση φανταζομαι. Αυτος ειναι, αυτο το μυαλο εχει, αυτες ειναι οι δυναμεις του. Εσυ θα εισαι το κεφαλι γιατι εσυ το επελεξες. Αν γνωριζες τη νοημοσυνη του, τοτε θα γνωριζες και τις συνεπειες, δλδ αυτα που ζεις σημερα. Αν δεν τα γνωριζες τοτε θα λεγα πως δεν εισαι και τοσο ανωτερη του, οπως μας περιγραφεις...

----------


## Wintertimes

Παντου και παντα μια γυναικα διευθυνει ενα σπιτι, μια οικογενεια μπλα μπλα, οσο εξυπνος κι αν ειναι ο αντρας. Αν ακομη αναρωτιεσαι γιατι, καλα ειναι ν ανοιξουμε νεο topic.

----------


## gramle

Δεν ειπα οτι ειμαι ανωτερη του, μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εννοω. 
Φυσικα και ηταν δικη μου επιλογη να τον παντρευτω, κανενας δεν με πιεσε. Η νοημοσυνη του ειναι αριστη, ειναι ενας μορφωμενος αντρας. 
Απλα οταν τον παντρευτηκα ημουν 26 χρονων (οχι μικρη αλλα οχι και ετοιμη για γαμο) και δεν το πολυσκεφτηκα. Δεν ηταν ο ερωτας της ζωης μου απλα ηταν ενα καλο παιδι που θα γινοταν και ενας καλος μπαμπας. Οπως και εγινε. Ομως εμενα ποτε δενμου γεμισε την ζωη (επιλογη μου θα μου πεις) αλλα δεν κανουμε παντα σωστες επιλογες διστυχως και αυτο στοιχιζει την ζωη μας και αυτων που ειναι κοντα μας.΅Εχω κανει πολλα λαθη. Δεν τα αποποιουμαι. Ο αντρας μου ειναι ενα πολυ καλο παιδι αλλα δεν τον νιωθω αντρα διπλα μου που θα με στηριξει. Για μενα ειναι ενα παιδι. Αυτο μου εδωσε και μου δινει. ΤΙποτα παραπανω. Δεν τον θαυμαζω. Ειναι παντα στην μετριοτητα. Ποτε δεν πασχιζει για κατι καλυτερο. Παντα προσπαθει να κανει κατι με τις πλατες των αλλων. Αυτο εμενα δεν μου γεμιζει σιγουρια γι\'αυτο και δεν μπορω να τον δω ψηλα αν και πολυ θα το ηθελα. Δεν εχει φιλοδοξιες, ονειρα και παντα θελει μασημενη τροφη. Οι αλλοι να του βρουν δουλεια, εγω να τα βγαζω περα σε μια δυσκολη στιγμη που τυχον θα περναει η οικογενεια μας. Πως λοιπον να τον θαυμαζω και να νιωθω ερωτευμενη μαζι του? Και μετα ηρθε το κερατο και μαλιστα με φιλη μου.... και μετα οι κρισεις...Εγω τι θα επρεπε να κανω? Να του συμπαρασταθω? και εμενα ποιος θα μου συμπαρασταθει?

----------


## interappted

οι λαθος επιλογες δεν πρεπει να συνοδευουν αρνητικα κ ολη την υπολοιπη μας ζωη!

----------


## Wintertimes

Τοτε γιατι αυτο το θεμα: Πως θα επρεπε να συμπεριφερομαι στις κρισεις πανικου του αντρα μου?

Ο αντρας σου αυτος ειναι. Αν θελει να σ ακουσει, θα σ ακουσει. Αν θελει να διορθωθει για χαρη σου, θα το κανει, αλλα γιατι να μη διορθωθεις εσυ? Εννοω οπως απαιτεις σχεδον να σε αποστομωνει εκεινος κι οχι εσυ, δεν ειναι πιο ευκολο υπαρχει μια συζητηση χωρις να τον κολλας στον τοιχο?

Αν ζουσες πανικους ή κατι παρομοιο, το θεμα του ποιος ειναι απο πανω και ποιος απο κατω, θα ταν το τελευταιο πραγμα που θα σε απασχολουσε. Δεν γνωριζεις αν και ποσο τον θλιβει το γεγονος που δεν μπορει να σε αντιμετωπισει.

Αν ηθελες εναν αντρα \"τρανυτερο\" σου, απλα θα τον εβρισκες. Δες το κι αυτο λιγο.

----------


## Wintertimes

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> οι λαθος επιλογες δεν πρεπει να συνοδευουν αρνητικα κ ολη την υπολοιπη μας ζωη!


...αλλα και ουτε να ριχνουμε τις ευθυνες αλλου και να απαιτουμε ριζικες αλλαγες.

----------


## interappted

δλδ οτι εκανες ενα λαθος επιλογη στα 26 σου δεν σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να τη φας στη μάπα όλη σου τη ζωή

----------


## Tzeni

Gramle γεια ,

Το σιγουροτερο ειναι οτι κανενας απο τους δυο σας δεν ειναι ευτυχισμενος σε αυτον τον γαμο.

Αληθεια να σε ρωτησω τον αγαπας? Αν ναι. 
Μιλησε του πες οτι σε απασχολεί οτι μας γραφεις εδω τωρα, με ηρεμο τροπο χωρις φωνες Σκεψου τι θελεις εσυ απο αυτον και πες του να σκεφτει και αυτος. Δουλεψτε την σχεση σας δουλεψτε τις κρισεις όλα. Για όλα υπαρχουν λύσεις αλλα χρειαζετε μεγαλη προσπαθεια υπομονη και πολυ χρονο.
Αν όχι απλα τον λυπασε ή φοβασε να τον αφησεις μόνο. Τοτε φυγε. 
αυτο θα σας ηρεμησει. Ο χωρισμος ειναι πολυ δυσκολος αλλα το μετα ειναι σαφως καλύτερο. Και αν φοβασε οτι δεν μπορεις να τον αφήσεις λογω των κρίσεων του, βλακειες και εγω με κρισεις εφυγα απο τον γαμο μου και σε πληροφορω οτι ήταν χιλιες φορες καλυτερα.


( και μια απιστια δεν μπορει να ξεχαστει με τιποτα όσα χρονια και να περασουν )

----------


## Wintertimes

...αλλα και ουτε να φαει στη μαπα ο αλλος τις ανανεωμενες ιδεες και καινουρια \"θελω\" σου με φοβικο τροπο.

----------


## interappted

Wintertimes o γαμος δεν ειναι ετσι απλος..κανεις μια επιλογη καταλαβαινεις καποια στιγμη οτι εκανες λαθος..δεν σου βγαινει..τι να κανεις δλδ να χαραμισεις ολη σου τη ζωη για κατι που επελεξες καποτε..

----------


## Wintertimes

Διαφωνω interappted. Πρεπει να ειμαστε υπευθυνοι και ν αναλαμβανουμε τις ευθυνες μας οταν δε μιλαμε μοναχα για μας αλλα και για αλλα δυο ατομα!!!

----------


## gramle

Το θεμα δεν ειναι να διορθωθει, ειναι 39 ετων δεν εχω απαιτηση να αλλαξει ο χαρακτηρας του τωρα. Το μονο που ζηταω ειναι να εχουμε μια επικοινωνια για να μην μου μαζευονται και μενα και ξεσπαω και μετα αυτος εχει κρισεις κλπ. Ενας κυκλος ειναι δηλαδη. Ποιος φταιει? Μπορει κι εγω που βιαστηκα να παντρευτω ενα απλα καλο παιδι χωρις να σκεφτω οτι θα ειναι ο ανθρωπος που θα περασω μαζι του το υπολοιπο της ζωης μου. Γιατι οταν σε μια 10ετια ο γιος μου φυγει απο το σπιτι εγω τι θα κανω με καποιον που δεν ταιριαζω με τιποτα? Τωρα εχω τον γιο μου που με γεμιζει και δεν με νοιαζει τιποτα αλλο. Συνειδητα δεν εκανα αλλο παιδι λογο αυτης της καταστασης με τον αντρα μου αλλα στην τελικη το μετανοιωνω. Ενα αλλο παιδι ισως μου εδινε κι αλλο νοημα στη ζωη μου

----------


## Wintertimes

Κανε αλλα 10 να χεις πιο πολλα νοηματα στη ζωη σου...

----------


## Wintertimes

Η δικη μου γνωμη: Περιμενε μεχρι να ενηλικιωθει το παιδι και μετα παρε αποφασεις. Αν δεν αντεχεις και σε χαλαει τοσο αυτη η κατασταση χωρισε ΜΟΝΑΧΑ με τη συγκαταθεση και των δυο και φυσικα κανονισε να πληρωνεις ψυχολογο για σενα και για το γιο σου, διοτι το καημενο το παιδι δεν χρειαζεται καταθλιψεις και φοβιες απο δικα σου λαθη.

----------


## Tzeni

φυγε οσο ειναι νωρις που εισαι νεα ακομα

----------


## Wintertimes

Και μετα αντε να πιστεψεις πως ο κοσμος αγαπαει και νοιαζεται ακομη για το συνανθρωπο του....

----------


## gramle

winter με εχεις παρει απο τα μουτρα αλλα δεν σε αδικω...
Περνας δυσκολα και το εχεις παρει προσωπικα το θεμα.
Το να κανω αλλο παιδι (και με ειρωνευτηκες να κανω 10) το ειπα γιατι καποιος παιδοψυχολογος μου ειπε πως το παιδι μου θα το βοηθουσε πολυ να εχει ενα αδερφακι και εφοσον δεν εχω προθεση να χωρισω θα ηταν και για μενα καλυτερα. Εφοσον μενεις σε ενα γαμο για ενα παιδι κανε αλλη μια θυσια για αυτο το παιδι που εχει πολυ αναγκη ενα αδερφακι αλλα θα σε βοηθησει και σενα, ετσι μου ειπε
ΕΙναι λογια ειδικου
Που τα σκεφτηκα και τα βρηκα λογικα
Αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να φυγεις απ\' αυτο τον γαμο
Γιατι και αυτος μου ειπε να φυγω
Οταν ομως κανω κουβεντα για διαζυγιο οι κρισεις ερχονται και ο αντρας μου παραταει την κουβεντα και παει και κουκουλωνεται στο κρεβατι του
Ως τωρα κοιμομασταν και χωρια, δικη του επιλογη..
Απ\' τα Χριστουγεννα ηρθε στο κρεβατι μας
Ειναι πολλα δεν ξερεις
Μην κρινεις ομως οταν δεν εχεις πληρη εικονα

----------


## husband

Μη πηδάτε από το Κ στο Ω. μη παραλείπετε όλο το στάδιο που είναι το προσπαθώ, το βλέπω αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας, το βελτιώνω την προσπάθεια, το αξιολογώ και μετά το παίρνω την απόφαση
Μια ερώτηση έκανε η gramle. Πως να διαχειριστεί τις κρίσεις. Δεν ρώτησε ο άντρας μου έχει κρίσεις. Να χωρίσω?
Και ένα βασικό πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας ανέφερε. (με χρονικό τουλάχιστον επακόλουθο, χωρίς ποτέ ο χρόνος να αποτελεί δικαιολογία για τίποτα, και μία απιστία)
Αλλά απιστία ή χωρισμός δεν είναι η έλλειψη επικοινωνίας?
Σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο θα έλεγα βαθμό.

Φίλη γραμλ να σε ρωτήσω και εγώ μερικά για να καταλάβω.
Ο άντρας σου τώρα έχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα (ψυχολογικό) με κρίσεις πανικού?
Εσύ?
Υπάρχει ΚΟΙΝΗ διάθεση (έστω κάποιες στιγμές και πάντως όχι στιγμές έντασης) για επίλυση του βασικού προβλήματος της επικοινωνίας?
ΑΣχετο αν δε σου ξεκινάει εκείνος κουβέντα ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ότι θέλει να είστε μαζί?
Νιώθεις ΕΣΥ το ίδιο?

----------


## Wintertimes

Οσοι ειναι καλα δεν εκτιμανε τα οσα εχουν γιατι δεν εχουν περασει τα χειροτερα. Το ιδιο ισχυει και για μας τους ψυχικα ασθενεις που λεμε καμια φορα \"καλυτερα να εσπαγα χερι\" ή κατι παρομοιο χωρις να εκτιμαμε την υγεια του σωματος μας. Το ιδιο ισχυει για ολους που ποτε δεν θα μαθουμε αν δε ζησουμε. Λυπαμαι που σου ρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα οπως κι εμενα, διοτι οπως σωστα το ειπες το εχω δει και απο την πλευρα μου και μεσα απ αυτο το διαλογο ψαχνω απαντησεις και για μενα προβαλλοντας τις σκεψεις μου και βλεποντας απαντησεις. Μπορεις και κοιτας την παρτη σου πανω απ\' ολα και δεν ξερω αν ειναι το καλυτερο για σενα αλλα και για τους υπολοιπους που επελεξαν ή οχι να ειναι μαζι σου.

----------


## gramle

Αυτος νιωθω οτι θελει να ειμαστε μαζι αλλά οχι επειδη με αγαπαει οπως λεει αλλα απο ανασφαλεια. Για αυτον ολα ειναι μια ευθεια. Ποτε δεν προσπαθουμε για την σχεση μας γιατι ολα ειναι δεδομενα (γι αυτον). Δηλαδη, την γυναικα μου την αγαπαω, δεν της το δειχνω αλλα εννοειται αφου ειμαστε παντρεμενοι! Γι αυτον ολα εννοουνται. Ποτε δεν τον εχω νιωσει διπλα μου σε οποιοδηποτε προβλημα μου. Οταν εχω ενα προβλημα και ειμαι στεναχωρημενη το αφηνει να περασει και δεν ρωταει πολλα πολλα φοβουμενος οτι μπορει κουβεντα στην κουβεντα να πουμε για την σχεση μας και ειναι κατι που το αποφευγει σαν τον διαολο το λιβανι. Οταν του πω οτι δεν ειμαι καλα γιατι μου εφταιξε αυτος σε κατι τοτε ειναι που δεν λεει τιποτα και το αφηνει παντα να περασει και προσπαθει να μου κανει ολα τα χατηρια για να μου περασει γρηγορα. Εγω ομως δεν θελω να μου κανει τα χατηρια. Θελω να μιλαμε και να λυνουμε το καθε μας προβλημα. Αυτος ειναι της αποψης αστο μωρε θα της περασει
Πλεον δεν εχει σοβαρες κρισεις απο οτι μου λεει και προσπαθει μονος του να το πολεμησει. 
Οταν ομως δεν ειναι καλα απ\' αυτο το καταλαβαινω γιατι παει και ξαπλωνει.
Διαθεση να τα βρουμε υπαρχει μονο απο μερους μου γιατι πολλες φορες του ανοιγω κουβεντα ηρεμα και τον ρωταω αν αυτος ειναι ευτυχισμενος μεσα σε εναν τετοιο γαμο.
Αυτος απ\' την αλλη ειναι ευτυχισμενος οταν δεν ανοιγω τετοιες συζητησεις
Εγω δεν θελω να συνεχισω να ειμαι μαζι του αλλα το κανω για το παιδι.
ΤΟυ εχει πολυ αδυναμια το παιδι. Αν χωρισουμε θα φυγω απο δω με το παιδι γιατι η οικογενεια μου μενει σε επαρχια και δεν θελω με τιποτα να μεινω Αθηνα. Αυτο συνεπαγεται οτι το παιδι θα τον βλεπει σπανια. Το παιδι φυσικα που τα νιωθει ολα συνεχεια με ρωταει αν ειμαι ερωτευμενη με τον μπαμπα του, αν τον αγαπαω, και με βαζει να του υποσχεθω οτι δεν θα χωρισουμε. Ειναι ενα πολυ ευαισθητο παιδακι

----------


## husband

Να τα συνοψίσω στο
1) Εσύ θέλεις και κάνεις προσπάθειες για να χωρίσετε.
2) Αυτός ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ (γιατί δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν όντως έτσι είναι) ότι είναι στην κοσμάρα του και comfortably numb΄(συμπληρώνω μετά ΕΔΙΤ) λόγω της ανασφάλειας και του φόβου του για την ζωή του χωρίς εσένα αλλά πάντως χωρίς αγάπη για σένα
3) Το παιδάκι (δεν θα μπορούσε και αλλιώς) θέλει και τους δύο του γονείς αγαπημένους, ευτυχισμένους και μαζί.

----------


## gramle

Aν κοιτουσα την παρτυ μου φιλη winter θα την ειχα κανει προ πολλου. Εχει πασχισει πολυ για να κανω καλυτερη την σχεση μου και οχι να αλλαξω χαρακτηρα οπως εσυ με συμβουλευεις. Κατι που οπως σου ειπα δεν θελω να κανει και ο αντρας μου.
Αυτος ομως δεν εχει προσπαθησει ουτε μια φορα. Σου ειπα οτι δεν το κανει επειδη φοβαται. Και τι φταιω εγω γι αυτο? φοβαται τι θα γινει, φοβαται να με αντιμετωπισει. Κουκουλονωντας ομως τα πραγματα (κατι που κανει αυτος) δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο
Θα τον βοηθουσε πολυ να πηγαινε σε καποιο ειδικο ή να πηγαιναμε μαζι σε καποιον αλλα και αυτο το θεωρει \"βλακεια\". Ισως γιατι παλι φοβαται γιατι ο παιδοψυχολογος μας ειχε πει πως μερικες φορες ενα καλο διαζυγιο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο ενα κακο γαμο για το παιδι. Φοβαται λοιπον πως αν παμε σε ειδικο πολυ πιθανον να μας οδηγησει εκει και αυτο ειναι για αυτον εφιαλτης

----------


## gramle

Εχω πασχισει ηθελα να πω, σορυ

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Το παιδι φυσικα που τα νιωθει ολα συνεχεια με ρωταει αν ειμαι ερωτευμενη με τον μπαμπα του, αν τον αγαπαω, και με βαζει να του υποσχεθω οτι δεν θα χωρισουμε. Ειναι ενα πολυ ευαισθητο παιδακι


..και μέχρι πότε αυτο; θα το οφελησει να περασει ετσι τα υπολοιπα 10 χρονια στο παιδικο του σπιτι;

winter, λες πολλες μπουρδες ...

----------


## gramle

1)Του εχω πει οτι θελω να χωρισουμε αλλα μενω για το παιδι
2) Δεν ειναι στην κοσμαρα του, απλως ειναι νωθρος στη σχεση γιατι ολα ειναι μια ευθεια γι\' αυτον
3)ακριβως ετσι, ολα τα παιδια αυτο δεν θελουν? Εχω διαβασει πως τα παιδια χωρισμενων γονιων στο πισω μερος του μυαλου τους εχουν μονο ενα πραγμα, να τα ξαναβρουν οι γονεις τους

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Το παιδι φυσικα που τα νιωθει ολα συνεχεια με ρωταει αν ειμαι ερωτευμενη με τον μπαμπα του, αν τον αγαπαω, και με βαζει να του υποσχεθω οτι δεν θα χωρισουμε. Ειναι ενα πολυ ευαισθητο παιδακι
> 
> 
> ...


Anitak εχεις δικιο αλλα αν χωρισω και το παρω μακρια το παιδι και παθει καμια μελαγχολια δεν θα το συγχωρησω ποτε στον εαυτο μου. Ειναι πολυ παραπανω απο το φυσιολογικο ευαισθητο παιδακι (γνωμη παιδοψυχιατρου) και εχω αντιμετωπισει στο παρελθον πολλα προβληματα ψυχολογικα του παιδιου. (Εχω γραψει σε αλλο thred βρεφικη/παιδικη ηλικια.)

----------


## husband

Είμαι ο πλεον ακατάλληλος για να σου υποδείξω κάτι και αν κάποια στιγμή το κάνω σε παρακαλώ να μη το λάβεις υπόψιν σου. Στο λέω από τώρα.
Να καταλάβω προσπαθώ και να ΣΕ καταλάβω.

----------


## gramle

Δεν ειναι και μωρο να μην καταλαβαινει. Ειναι 7 χρονων παιδακι. 
Για να καταλαβετε ποσο ευαισθητος ειναι με παρακαλαει να γινουμε αναδοχοι γονεις σε καποιο παιδακι που ειναι ορφανο για να το βοηθησουμε. Γενικα εχει πολλες τετοιες ευαισθησιες. Οταν βλεπει στην τηλεοραση τα παιδια της Αφρικης που ζουνε στις αθλιες συνθηκες κλαιει...

----------


## gramle

Hus, το εχω καταλαβει και σε ευχαριστω
και εγωθελω να πω πως δεν κατηγορω τον αντρα μου γιατι ετσι εχει μαθει ετσι κανει, τα τραυματα που κουβαλαμε μεσα μας ολοι τα βγαζουμε καποια στιγμη. Απλα ρωταω πως μπορω να τον αντιμετωπισω δεδομενου οτι δεν νιωθω πλεον τιποτα γι αυτον

----------


## husband

Του το έχεις εξηγήσω πλήρως αυτό? Το δε νιώθω τίποτα για σένα. Ή του πετάς και κανά \"σ\'αγαπώ\" ανάμεσα?
Εχει αντιλιφθεί αυτός ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα από σένα για εκείνον? Ή τρέφει ελπίδες (είτε τις τροφοδοτείς εσύ είτε όχι)?

Και άντε ξήγα μου τούτο. Πως μπορείς και κοιμάσαι μαζί με κάποιον για τον οποίο δεν νιώθεις τίποτα????? ΑΠό οίκτο? Από λύπηση? Για να μη χειροτερέψει ο πανικός του?

----------


## gramle

του το εχω πει και του το εχω εξηγησει πολλες φορες. 
Αυτο το ξερω μονο εγω..... Ειναι μεσα στη θυσια που ελεγα
Και εγω απορω με κατι αλλο, πως ειναι δυνατον να σου λεει η γυναικα σου οτι καθεται μαζι σου μονο για το παιδι και εσυ το δεχεσαι. Δεν κανει τιποτα. Το αφηνει κι αυτο να ξεχαστει μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα...Απο αυτο και μονο πεφτει πολυ στα ματια μου

----------


## husband

Εδώ λίγο σε έχασα.....



> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Δεν κανει τιποτα. Το αφηνει κι αυτο να ξεχαστει μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα...Απο αυτο και μονο πεφτει πολυ στα ματια μου


Εγώ είμαι μαζί της γιατί βλέπω κάποιες διαφορές. (μπορεί μόνο εγώ να τις βλέπω αλλά τις βλέπω και είναι εκεί)
Πρώτον την αγαπάω. Εχω καταλάβει ότι μπορώ να ζήσω και χωρίς αυτήν. Αλλά θέλω να ζήσω με την ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ μου. Δεν θα κρυφτώ λέγοντας ότι δεν φοβάμαι την ζωή χωρίς αυτήν. Αλλά ξέρω τον εαυτό μου. Αυτός ο φόβος είναι πολύ μικρός σε σχέση με την αγάπη που της έχω.Και δεν θα την \"σπρώξω\" εγώ, γιατί η ίδια είναι αδύνατη, μακριά μου. 
Βλέπω ακόμα πως έχει πραγματικά κατάθλιψη.
Βλέπω να με αγαπάει και να μου το λέει (όπως επίσης ακούω και ότι κάθεται μαζί μου μόνο για το παιδί, όπως επίσης ακούω ότι ούτε για τον ευτό της δεν νοιάζεται παρά μόνο για το παιδί θέλει να βγεί από την δύκσολη κατάθλιψή της)
Θυσίες και χάρες δεν μου κάνει..
Και πάντως δεν το ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ. Αντιδρώ
Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να επεκταθώ και άλλο......

----------


## gramle

Για το παιδι στεναχωριεμαι μονο, μονο γι\' αυτο.
Εγω εκανα τις επιλογες μου εκανα τα λαθη μου, εγκλωβιστηκα
Το παιδακι μου ομως τι φταιει να πληρωνει τις δικες μου κακες επιλογες?
Αυτο που θελει ειναι μια ηρεμη ευτυχισμενη οικογενεια. Προσπαθω, προσπαθω να συμβιβαστω αλλα καπου καπου τα σκατωνω και επαναστατω
Το παιδι τα νιωθει ολα αυτα. Δεν μας εχει δει ποτε αγκαλιασμενους, ευτυχισμενους, ερωτευμενους. Γι\' αυτο και με ρωταει συνεχεια αν θα χωρισω με τον πατερα του και ανυσηχει, γιατι το διαισθανεται. Χωρις να υπαρχουν εντονοι καβγαδες μεσα στο σπιτι. Απλα υπαρχει μια αδιαφορια και το παιδι το καταλαβαινει. Ποσο πολυ στεναχωριεμαι που δεν μπορω να προσποιηθω μπροστα του...

----------


## gramle

Δεν τον κατηγορω που φοβαται να χωρισει, τον κατηγορω που δεν κανει τιποτα να το σταματησει...

----------


## husband

Πριν να σε χαιρετήσω φιλικά, σου παραθέτω κάτι που δύσκολα αλλάζω γνώμη.



> _Originally posted by husband_
> ......μη παραλείπετε όλο το στάδιο που είναι το προσπαθώ, το βλέπω αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας, το βελτιώνω την προσπάθεια, το αξιολογώ και μετά το παίρνω την απόφαση


ΥΓ μερικά πράγματα που γράφονται εδώ μέσα πρέπει να τα επεξεργαστεί ο εγκέφαλός (τουλάχιστον ο δικός μου) για μιά νύχτα και μετά θα τα έχει αφομειώσει.

----------


## anitak

και γιατι σωνει και καλα να το παρεις μακρυα; περισσοτερο με δικο σου προβλημα μοιζει αυτο παρα του παιδιου. το λεγα κι εγω, μεχρι που αποφασισα οτι μπορω να χωρισω και παραμενοντας εδω. δυσκολο για μενα, καλυτερο για τα παιδια

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Ως τωρα κοιμομασταν και χωρια, δικη του επιλογη..
> Απ\' τα Χριστουγεννα ηρθε στο κρεβατι μας


Γκραμλ, θυμασαι τι σε ειχα ρωτησει πριν λιγο καιρο κ ειχες απαντησει, μεσω τριτου; 

Επιμενω, προσεχε τι κανεις στον εαυτο σου.





> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Για το παιδι στεναχωριεμαι μονο, μονο γι\' αυτο.
> Εγω εκανα τις επιλογες μου εκανα τα λαθη μου, εγκλωβιστηκα
> Το παιδακι μου ομως τι φταιει να πληρωνει τις δικες μου κακες επιλογες?
> Αυτο που θελει ειναι μια ηρεμη ευτυχισμενη οικογενεια. *Προσπαθω, προσπαθω να συμβιβαστω αλλα καπου καπου τα σκατωνω και επαναστατω*
> Το παιδι τα νιωθει ολα αυτα. Δεν μας εχει δει ποτε αγκαλιασμενους, ευτυχισμενους, ερωτευμενους. Γι\' αυτο και με ρωταει συνεχεια αν θα χωρισω με τον πατερα του και ανυσηχει, γιατι το διαισθανεται. Χωρις να υπαρχουν εντονοι καβγαδες μεσα στο σπιτι. Απλα υπαρχει μια αδιαφορια και το παιδι το καταλαβαινει. Ποσο πολυ στεναχωριεμαι που δεν μπορω να προσποιηθω μπροστα του...


Δεν θα σου αρεσει αυτο που θα πω, μα ισως το τι συμβαινει στο γιο σου, προκαλειται εν μερει απο τη μεταξυ σας κατασταση. Λες να ναι μονο βιολογικο;

Το να υποκριθεις ειναι λαθος, ο μικρος, αργα ή γρηγορα θα το καταλαβει κ τι μαθημα νομιζεις θα παρει για τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις;

Το να θαβεσαι ζωντανη-νεκρη (νεκρη= οταν δεν υπαρχουν εντασεις, συναισθηματα), ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο. Το να κατηγορεις τον εαυτο σου που δεν χαιρεσαι με την κατασταση ειναι εγκληματικο. 


Ουτε αυτο θα σου αρεσει. Εισαι ομορφη; Κανεις σεξ με 
τον αντρα σου; Μαγειρευεις; Ε, δεν εχει λογο να φυγει.


Ελπιζω να μη σε στενοχωρησα πολυ. Ελπιζω να βρεις τη δυναμη που χρειαζεται. Οχι για να \"αντεξεις\". Για να ζησεις.

----------


## alexandros3

Από ταλίγα που διάβασα. Μήπως ρε gramble δεν ήθελες έναν \"άντρα - άντρα\"; Γιατί αυτοί δεν είναι εγγυημένο ότι θα μείνουνε για πάντα μαζί σου (ίσως να σκέφτεσε), όπως ο άντρας - παιδί που έχεις που θα θέλει να στηρίζεται πάνω σου όπως στηρίζεται πάνω σε όλον τον άλλο κόσμο εκτός από τα πόδια του;
Μήπως απλά θέλεις να είσαι μαζί του παρά τα παράπονα σου. Μήπως δεν μπορείς να είσαι με κάποιον άλλο; Πιο \"άντρα\";

Δύο παρατηρήσεις από την εμπειρία μου

_πρώτη: μια φίλη μου έκανε ένα γάμο ακριβως για τον ίδιο λόγο: καλό παιδί, καλή ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ, κανένας έρωτας. χώρισε μετά από λίγο γιατί είδε ότι ήταν πολυ μαλθακος. Μάλλον όμως κι αυτός είδε ότι είναι με μια γυναίκα που τον βλέπει κυρίως σαν επένδυση. 

_δεύτερη: άλλη φίλη μου που έχει σπιτώσει ένα παιδί το οποίο μόνο παίζει κομπιούτερ όλη μέρα. Εκείνη παραπονιέται συνέχεια (τις ελάχιστες φορές που θα τη δω) αλλά νομίζω ότι ΘΕΛΕΙ να είναι με κάποιον τέτοιο γιατι δεν θα της φύγει...

Για ψάξ\'το λίγο...

το παιδί θέλει μια χαρούμενη ατμόσφαιρα και ένα χαρούμενο άνθρωπο να στηριχτεί. (δύο - χαρούμενοι - άνθρωποι βέβαια είναι σαφώς καλύτερο)

----------


## Sofia

ενα παιδάκι θέλει ενα ήρεμο περιβαλλον που δεν θα του δημιουργεί άγχος, όμως μας λες ότι το δικό σου παιδί κάθε άλλο παρά ήσυχο είναι....Δε νομίζεις ότι πρεπει να του εξασφαλίσεις ένα πιο σταθερό περιβάλλον?

----------


## anitak

ωραίος ο Αλέξανδρος! 
λίγο πολύ η καθεμιά μας έχει ό,τι της αξίζει (ή καλύτερα ό,τι επιτρέπει στον εαυτό της να αξίζει)

gramle, τραβάς ζόρια, και θα τραβήξεις πολλά ακόμα. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι κρατάς ένα γεμάτο πιστόλι έτοιμο να πυροβολήσει ενώ τώρα έχεις την ψευδαίσθηση ότι βρίσκεσαι σε μια παγιωμένη κατάσταση. Η ομολογία όμως και η συνειδητότητα με την οποία κατέχεις το ότι \"δεν αγαπάς αυτόν τον άνθρωπο\", δε θα σε αφήσουν για πολύ ήσυχη. 
ξέρεις, εδώ είναι και η μεγάλη διαφορά με τον χαζμπαντ. Εκεί υπάρχει κάτι. Υπάρχει φλόγα ή η ανάμνησή της. Χωρίς τα βασικά, τί να προσπαθήσεις; να επιβιώσεις στην κατάψυξη; (όχι ότι δε συμβαίνει κι αυτό..)

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Δεν τον κατηγορω που φοβαται να χωρισει, τον κατηγορω που δεν κανει τιποτα να το σταματησει...


Ε τώρα εγώ μπερδεύτηκα.....

----------


## gramle

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ρε παιδια για τις συμβουλες και για τις αποψεις. Εχετε ολοι δικιο. Τα εχω σκεφτει και εγω πολλες φορες ολα αλλά ειμαι τετοιο ατομο που σκεφτομαι πρωτα ολους τους αλλους και μετα τον εαυτο μου. Σκεφτομαι πρωτα απ\' ολα το παιδι που ναι μεν δεν νιωθει την ζεστασια που θα επρεπε να εχουν οι γονεις του αλλα νιωθει ασφαλεις που μας εχει και τους δυο. Αν χωρισω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεινω εδω. Ειμαι ξενη μεσ\' τους ξενους. Φιλοι μου ειναι οι φιλοι του αντρα μου. Αν μεινω εδω χωρισμενη δεν θα εχω κανεναν. Δεν θα εχω προσωπικη ζωη παρα μονο εγω και το παιδι. Το παιδι δεν θα εχει πια τη ζωη που εχει τωρα με τους φιλους του γιατι ολα τα ζευγαρια που κανουμε παρεα που εχουν παιδια και ειναι φιλοι με τον γιο μου ειναι οι φιλοι του αντρα μου. Θα κανω σαν χωρισμενη παρεα μαζι τους για να παιζουν και τα παιδια μας? Δεν νομιζω να με θελουν πια. Ασε που θα με κατηγορουνε συνεχεια γιατι εγω θα ειμαι η κακια που αφησα το καλο παιδι για να κοιταξω την \"παρτυ μου\"
χωρις να με νοιαζει τιποτα. Εδω δηλαδη δεν καθομαι με τιποτα.
Στην επαρχια εχω τους φιλους μου την οικογενεια μου, τα αδερφια μου. Θα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα και οικονομικα, εχω εκει το σπιτι μου, ενω εδω θα ειμαι στο ενοικιο. 
Αν ομως φυγω το παιδι θα στερηθει τον μπαμπα του. Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να μου βγαλει μετα. Πως θα αντεξω μετα μια τετοια κατασταση?
Και να ξερω οτι απο δικο μου φταιξιμο εγιναν ολα αυτα.
Δεν ξερω αλλα νιωθω τοσο πολυ εγκλωβισμενη. Θελω ομως κι εγω να χαρω. Να ζησω, να ερωτευτω....
Οχι ομως εις βαρος του παιδιου. Αυτο το παιδι ειναι ολη μου η ζωη. Το λατρευω. Μπορω να κανω την μεγαλυτερη θυσια που υπαρχει για αυτο. Και δεν μπορω να θυσιασω την δικη μου ευτυχια? Ολα αυτα που σας λεω του τα εχω πει του αντρα μου ετσι ακριβως. Χωρις να τα ωραιοποιω. Και αυτος σιγουρα κουβαλαει πολλα μεσα του μετα απο αυτα που του εχω πει. Αλλα δεν κανει και τιποτα να με προσεγγισει. Να με αγκαλιασει, να με στηριξει. Να μπορεσω να νιωσω λιγο ζεστα μαζι του. Ειναι καλο παιδι, οχι οτι δεν ειναι. Απλα ειναι πολυ ψυχρος, αυτο με εφερε μακρυα του. Απο την αλλη δεν φταιει κι αυτος, ετσι εμαθε στο σπιτι του. Δεν εχω δει ποτε τους γονεις του να αγκαλιαζονται. Απο την αλλη ομως δεν ειναι κι αυτο δικαιολογια γιατι ο αδερφος του ειναι πολυ ζεστο παιδι παρολο που ειχε την ιδια ανατροφη... 
Τεσπα, σας κουρασα ρε παιδια.... 
Μπορω να γραφω ως αυριο.......

----------


## Sofia

Gramle, εγώ να σε ευχαριστήσω που μας ανοιγεις την καρδιά σου :Smile: 

Καταρχήν να σου πώ ότι αν σκέφτεσαι πρώτα ολους τους άλλους και μετά τον εαυτό σου κάνεις πρώτα κακό στον εαυτό σου και στο παιδί σου...

Το παιδί σου μπορεί να νιώθει ασφαλές στο κλιμα που επικρατεί στο σπίτι? Είσαι σίγουρη? Η΄μήπως έτσι θες να πιστέψεις? Σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολη απόφαση να χωρίσεις και να φύγεις...

\" Θα κανω σαν χωρισμενη παρεα μαζι τους για να παιζουν και τα παιδια μας? Δεν νομιζω να με θελουν πια.\" Αν το πιστεύεις αυτό τότε θέλεις να κανεις παρέα με αυτά τα άτομα και το παιδί σου να αισθάνεται ότι ζει σ αυτό το περιβάλλον? 

Αν φύγεις, λες πώς το παιδί θα στερηθεί τον πατέρα του...Ξέρεις αύτό συμβαίνει σε καθε διαζύγιο.Τα πράγματα δεν θα ναι εύκολα...Τα πλεονεκτηματα όμως που θα προκύψουν από ένα διαζύγιο, δεν θες να τα αναλογιστείς? Το περιβάλλον που θα μεγαλώσει το παιδί σου θα ναι πιο ησυχο, χωρίς εξάρσεις, περισσότερη ηρεμία, λιγότερο άγχος ...Κι αν αυτό ισχύει για σένα σκέψου πόσο ισχύει για το παιδί....Είναι δυνατόν να σαι εσύ χάλια και το παιδί να ναι σουπερ? Σκέψου, αν αυτό γίνεται...

Προσωπικά θα σου πώ ότι η μάνα μου αγωνίστηκε με νύχια και με δόντια, ωστε να μη χωρίσει και τα κατάφερε...Εγώ όμως θα θελα να το χε κανει...\'ετσι δεν θα χα ζήσει ενα σωρό δυσάρεστες καταστάσεις....

Σκεπτομενη πρώτα τον εαυτό σου και την ισορροπία σου πιστεύω ότι έτσι συμβάλεις πολύ και στη διασφάλιση ισορροπίας του γιού σου.....

Φιλικά, κάποιες σκέψεις....

----------


## gramle

Χτες εκανα πολυ κακες σκεψεις.... Νομιζω οτι σαλτερνω.....
Πηγα να κοιμησω το παιδι (7 ετων και φοβαται να κοιμηθει μονος του, θελει καποιον να ειναι μαζι του) και ημουνα πολυ αγχωμενη, βιαστικη γιατι ειχα πολλα πραγματα να κανω αφου κοιμηθει το παιδι. Τα παιδια ομως τα αντιλαμβανονται ολα! Ενω καθε βραδυ κοιμαται το πολυ σε 5\' λεπτα χτες εκανε μια ωρα. Ειχα τοσα πολλα νευρα που μου ερχοταν να το σπασω στο ξυλο. Ντρεπομαι που το λεω, αλλά το σκεφτηκα. Ποιος εγω που δεν το εχω ακουμπησει ποτε, που τον κοιταω και λιωνω.... Κι ομως χτες το βραδυ ηθελα να το χτυπησω. Το σκεφτομουν οση ωρα προσπαθουσα να τον κοιμησω και ναι ηθελα να το κανω. Ελεγα απο μεσα μου \"συνελθε τι εχεις παθει, εισαι νευριασμενη, τι σου φταιει το αγγελουδι σου?\" Ευτυχως δεν το εκανα αλλα ημουν στα προθυρα, χωρις να κανει τιποτα να το δειρω, επειδη εγω ειχα τα νευρα μου. 
Δεν παω καλα....

----------


## Sofia

Αυτό το γεγονός + του ότι το παιδί φοβάται να κοιμηθεί μονο του, δεν σου λένε τίποτα? Εκτός του ότι δεν πάς καλα?

Μήπως να αφήσεις κατά μερος τί λενε όλοι οι άλλοι και να δεις τον εαυτό σου? Να τον φροντίσεις πραγματικά?

Το παιδί σου θα το εισπράξει αυτό, σίγουρα :Smile: ...Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς...

----------


## gramle

Το παιδι εχει πολλους φοβους απο πολυ μικρο, δεν ειναι απιθανο ωστοσο να προηλθαν οι φοβοι του απο τη σχεση μου με τον αντρα μου. Οταν δεν ειμαι καλα με τον αντρα μου δινω ολη μου την αγαπη στο παιδι οπως και ο αντρας μου αλλά αυτο εχει και πολλα αρνητικα. Το φορτωνουμε, το πιεζουμε. Το παιδι ασφυκτια απο την τοση προσοχη

----------


## Sofia

Αφού το ξέρεις, τότε κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις γι αυτό δε νομίζεις?

Δεν μπορείς απλά να συνεχίζεις να το κάνεις αυτό ούτε σε σένα, ούτε στο παιδί σου...Βλέπεις ότι το \"φορτίζεις\"

----------


## husband

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> .......
> Τεσπα, σας κουρασα ρε παιδια.... 
> Μπορω να γραφω ως αυριο.......


Και να δείς που κάποιοι μπορούν να διαβάζουν ώς αύριο....
Κοίτα εσύ μη κουραστείς (Γενικά μιλώντας)

----------


## gramle

Το ΣΚ μου χαλασε την διαθεση παλι ο αντρας μου. Κανει οτι ειναι δυνατον να με χαλασει. Εκανα μια συγκεντρωση σπιτι και πραγματικα κουραστηκα πολυ να μαγειρευω ολη τη μερα και να καθαριζω. Το βραδυ ηταν ολα τελεια. Ολοι μου εδειναν συγχαρητηρια εκτος απ\' αυτον. Το μονο που ειχε να πει ηταν πως δεν εκανα και κατι σπουδαιο! Τα παιδακια φεραν κατι δωρακια στον γιο μας και αυτος ειπε στο παιδι \"οι καλυτεροι φιλοι σου σου εφεραν φτηνοδωρα\" που τυχαινει οι μαμαδες τους να ειναι φιλες μου. Ηθελε να μου πει εμενα μεσω του παιδιου \"ωραιες φιλες εχεις\". Ετσι ομως τι μυνημα ειναι αυτο που περναει στο παιδι? Οτι οι καλοι φιλοι φερνουν μονο ακριβα δωρα? οτι ετσι κρινονται οι φιλιες? το μονο που του ειπα ηταν \"δεν περιμενα τιποτα καλυτερο απο σενα\" Δεν απαντησε...

----------


## gramle

Το μονο που κανω ειναι να καπνιζω σαν αραπης απο την στεναχωρια και το αδιεξοδο που ειμαι. Μου φαινονται ολα βουνο. Ειμαι 35. Νιωθω οτι δεν εχω και πολλα περιθωρια ακομη. Αν προλαβω να ζησω απ\' το τσιγαρο που καπνιζω καθημερινα

----------


## keep_walking

> \"οι καλυτεροι φιλοι σου σου εφεραν φτηνοδωρα\" που τυχαινει οι μαμαδες τους να ειναι φιλες μου. Ηθελε να μου πει εμενα μεσω του παιδιου \"ωραιες φιλες εχεις\". Ετσι ομως τι μυνημα ειναι αυτο που περναει στο παιδι? Οτι οι καλοι φιλοι φερνουν μονο ακριβα δωρα? οτι ετσι κρινονται οι φιλιες? το μονο που του ειπα ηταν \"δεν περιμενα τιποτα καλυτερο απο σενα\" Δεν απαντησε...


Εγω θα το μετεφραζα αλλιως...οτι ισως να θελει να περασει το μυνημα μην βασιζεσαι και πολυ στις φιλιες σαν να θελει να εχει την αποκλειστικοτητα καπως....οχι οτι συμφωνω.

----------


## Tass

Συνηθισμένο τρόπος για να σε κάνει να αντιδράσεις έστω και αρνητικά σε κάτι που σου λέει. Εχει την αίσθηση ότι τον εγνοείς και τον έχεις γραμμένο και θέλει έστω και έτσι να τραβήξει την προσοχή σου. Λάθος του βέβαια αλλά έτσι είναι ο πληγωμένος εγωϊσμός. Ωρες-ώρες μας κάνει να φερόμαστε λες και είμαστε ακόμα σε νηπιακό στάδιο. Στην ουσία πίσω από την προσβολή του προσπαθούσε να σου τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον στο προσωπό του, να ασχοληθείς και μαζί του. Ακούγεται περίεργο αλλά άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου και ιδιαιτέρως ενός άντρα που αισθάνεται ότι τον έχουν γραμμένο εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι..

----------


## gramle

οτι μυνημα και να ηθελε να μου περασει ειναι απαραδεκτοπου το εκανε μεσω του παιδιου. Εχεις το παιδι την ικανοτητα να φιλτραρει με το μυαλο του την σκεψη του αντρα μου? οχι.

----------


## Tass

Και ποιός σου είπε ότι εκείνη την ώρα το σκέφτηκε αυτό; Ούτε που του πέρασε από το μυαλό. Αν είχε την ικανότητα να μετριάζει τον εγωϊσμό του και να αυτοελέγχεται πολλά από αυτά που έχει κάνει δεν θα είχαν γίνει και δεν θα είσασταν εδώ που είστε τώρα.

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορει και να ηθελε να απαντησει ο γιος του \"οχι μπαμπα εχεις αδικο\" επτα χρονων ειναι αρκετα ωριμο.

----------


## gramle

Ναι πολυ ωριμο να ξερει να διακρινει τις προθεσεις των μεγαλων!
Μα αν ειναι δυνατον, τι μου λες τωρα ρε κιπ?

----------


## gramle

Ημουν πολυ χαλασμενη απο την συμπεριφορα του αντρα μου το ΣΚ και ειχα χαλια διαθεση χτες. Αποφασισα το βραδυ να του μιλησω αλλα φαινομουν οτι ημουν χαλασμενη. Αυτος το καταλαβε και τον πιασαν παλι οι κρισεις. Ειχε πονο στο στομαχι και ταση για εμετο. Οποτε εγω παλι το καταπια ολο αυτο και εκατσα στ\' αυγα μου ως συνηθως.

----------


## Tass

Πρόσεχέ το αυτό με τις κρίσεις πανικού. Καμμιά φορά είναι ένα πολύ βολικό προπέτασμα καπνού που κρύβει πολύ πετυχημένα αυτά που δεν θέλουμε να φανούν ή δεν μας παίρνει να αποκαλύψουμε. Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται ότι τον έπιασε σε μία πολύ βολική στιγμή, πάνω που τον είχες στριμώξει...

----------


## gramle

το ξερω ρε τασ αλλα τι μπορω να κανω? εκει που παει να ξερασει να του πω \"θελω να μιλησουμε?\". Εγω το ειπα, στο τελος με ολη αυτη την πιεση που νιωθω θα τις παθω εγω τις κρισεις...

----------


## Tass

Αλήθεια, έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ αντί να τον αντιμετωπίσεις πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο (και να του δώσεις ξανά την ευκαιρία να σου ξεφύγει λόγω κρίσης πανικού) να του γράψεις όλα αυτά που αισθάνεσαι σε ένα γράμμα και να του το δώσεις; Βέβαια υπάρχουν κάποιοι κανόνες σε αυτό όπως ότι τα πρώτα δύο γράμματα καλό είναι να τα σκίσεις μόλις τα γράψεις γιατί σε αυτά θα βγάλεις τις μεγαλύτερες πικρίες σου και πολύ κακία που όμως στην τελική δεν θα σε ωφελήσει γιατί και δεν θα καταλάβει τι ακριβώς προσπαθείς να του μεταφέρεις και θα κλειστεί στο καβούκι του χειρότερα. Σκοπός της άσκησης είναι να καταφέρεις να του δώσεις να καταλάβει ακριβώς τι αισθάνεσαι χωρίς όμως να νιώσει ότι δέχεται κριτική. Πως σου φαίνεται;

----------


## gramle

Δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα αλλα ο αμεσος λογος μου παει καλυτερα. Αλλωστε του εχω πει παρα πολλες φορες πως αισθανομαι, δεν ειναι κατι που δεν το ξερει. Απλα λογω αυτων των κρισεων δεν μπορω να του πω αυτα τα καθημερινα που με χαλανε. Αλλωστε γενικα πως νιωθω γι\' αυτον το ξερει πολυ καλα. Αυτο ομως που μου την δινει παρα μα παρα πολυ ειναι ο τροπος του οταν καταλαβει οτι εκανε μ@λ@κι@. Γινεται υπερβολικα καλος. Παει δηλαδη, χωρις συζητηση, να ξεπερασει το θεμα και να καταπιω για αλλη μια φορα την συμπεριφορα του.

----------


## Tass

Παρόλο που σου πάει ο άμεσος λόγος προσπάθησε και αυτόν τον τρόπο κάποια στιγμή, δεν χάνεις τίποτα. Οσο για το ότι σου κάνει τον καλό αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο... άλλωστε δεν βγήκε τσάμπα και βερεσέ η έκφραση \"έχω χεσμένη την φωλιά μου..\". Το θέμα δεν είναι τι κάνει αυτός. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνεις εσύ όταν σου προβάλει τέτοιες αντιστάσεις διότι βασιζόμενος στην καλοσύνη σου και την ανοχή σου στην πραγματικότητα σε βάζει να κάνεις αυτό που θέλει εκείνος διαιωνίζοντας μία κατάσταση. 

Αλλη πρόταση... Αντί να τον περιμένεις να γυρίσει σπίτι μετά την δουλειά και αφού κοιμηθεί το παιδί να του κάνεις την κουβέντα που θέλεις, κάτι που θα το έχει ψυλλιαστεί ήδη αν έχει κάνει κουτσουκέλα και θα κοιτάξει να το αποφύγει πάση θυσία γιατί δεν κανονίζεις κάποιο απόγευμα ή Σαββάτο βράδυ να κρατήσει κάποιος το παιδί (αν υπάρχει) ή αν έχει κάποια υποχρέωση να πάει εκείνο όπως ένα πάρτυ που θα σου αφήσει κάποιον ελεύθερο χρόνο, να καλέσεις τον άντρα σου για ένα καφέ εκτός σπιτιού; Πες του ότι έχετε καιρό να το κάνετε και θα ήθελες να βγείτε λίγο οι δυό σας και όταν είστε εκεί που θα είστε άνοιξέ του την κουβέντα που θέλεις και να είσαι βέβαιη ότι και πιό ήπια θα κυλίσει η συζήτηση και δεν θα μπορεί να σε αποφύγει τόσο εύκολα. Εμένα πάντως μου δούλευε καλά αυτό το σύστημα και μόνο τότε είχα κάποιες πιθανότητες να κάτσει και να με ακούσει πραγματικά..

----------


## gramle

Εγω του περναω το μυνημα οτι δεν μασαω απο καλοσυνες μετα απο την θυελλα με το να αδιαφορω γι αυτον και να κλεινομαι στον εαυτο μου. Αυτος απο την αλλη δεν μου ζηταει ποτε να μιλησουμε και προσπαθει οσο πιο πολυ ηπια μπορει να ξεχαστει το θεμα. Εγω προσπαθω να βρω ευκαιρια να μιλησουμε αλλά μια το παιδι, μια οι κρισεις του δεν μπορω να την βρω την ριμαδοευκαιρια και περναει ετσι. 
Αυτο το να βγουμε εξω και να τα πουμε το εχω κανει. Βγηκαμε και του λεω \"ρε συ περνας καλα μαζι μου? εισαι ευτυχισμενος? μ\'αγαπας?\" και η απαντηση του ηταν πως ειμαι η γυναικα της ζωης του και πως μ\'αγαπαει πολυ. τι να πω? τομονοπου τον ενοχλει ειναι πως ειμαι πολυ ευεξαμπτη και του φωναζω διαρκως.

----------


## Tass

Η αδιαφορία που επιλέγεις ως λύση στο τέλος το μόνο που θα κάνει θα είναι να διαβρώσει την δική σου ψυχή. Πίστεψέ με υπήρξα εκεί που είσαι εσύ τώρα και γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι πως είναι. Υπάρχει τρόπος να του πεις αυτά που θέλεις χωρίς να χρειαστεί να υψώσεις έστω και στο ελάχιστο τον τόνο φωνής σου και χωρίς να αισθανθεί ότι του ασκείς κριτική. Θέλεις να σου τον πω;

----------


## Sofia

gramle, συγγνωμη δεν θυμαμαι...δεν εχω παρακολουθήσει το τί γραφεις...εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο να χωρίσετε? Σε ρωτάω γιατί μόνο απο το τελευταιο thread σου δεν φαινεται ιχνος τρυφερότητας..μονο γι αυτο....

----------


## gramle

ναι τασ, θελω πολυ γιατι ειμαι εντελως στα χαμενα μου.

Σοφια το μονο που σκεφτομαι αυτο ειναι αλλά κολλωνω λογω του παιδιου. Οντως δεν υπαρχει ιχνος τρυφεροτητας

----------


## Sofia

αχ βρε gramle....δεν βλεπεις οτι μακροπροθεσμα πιθανοτατα θα του κανεις μεγαλύτερο κακο? το παιδι δεν ειναι ηλιθιο....θα καταλαβει, αν δεν καταλαβαινει ήδη, την ψυχροτητα που επικρατει μεσα στο σπιτι σας

----------


## Sofia

εκτος αν πιστευεις οτι η κατάσταση με τον αντρα σου ειναι αναστρεψιμη ή οτι υπαρχουν περιθώρια βελτιωσης της σχεσης σας.....

----------


## Tass

Οκ. Ο τρόπος που θα σου προτείνω να ξέρεις δεν είναι εμπνευσμένος από μένα. Τον διάβασα σε κάποιο βιβλίο ψυχολόγου (αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου ήταν του Gray) και χρησιμοποιώντας τον είδα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Λέγεται η μέθοδος σάντουϊτς και λειτουργεί ως εξής. 

Ξεκινάμε την συζήτηση τονίζοντας κάτι θετικό που θεωρούμε (ειλικρινά) ότι έχει ο άλλος. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο τον τονώνουμε ψυχολογικά και τον καθησυχάζουμε για το τι θα επακολουθήσει κάνοντάς τον να αισθανθεί άνετα. Συνεχίζοντας την κουβέντα εκφράζουμε τα παράπονά μας όμως πάντα μιλώντας στο πρώτο ενικό πρόσωπο (δλδ εγώ) και όχι χρησιμοποιώντας το εσύ για να μην τον κάνουμε να νιώσει ότι απειλήται και βρεθεί σε αμυντική-επιθετική θέση. Τέλος τελειώνουμε αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε ξανά τονίζοντας κάτι θετικό που θεωρούμε (ειλικρινά) ότι έχει ο άλλος. Η όλη διαδικασία δεν θα πρέπει να ξεπεράσει τα 15 λεπτά. Κάτι σαν συνταγή μαγειρικής θυμίζει όμως πίστεψέ με αν το δουλέψεις θα δεις πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. 

Με παράδειγμα τώρα.

Σκέλος πρώτο: Χ.. πρώτα από όλα θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι προχθές που πήρες τον μικρό βόλτα στις κούνιες δίνοντάς μου την δυνατότητα να κάνω κάποια πράγματα για τον εαυτό μου που είχα καιρό να κάνω το εκτίμησα αφάνταστα. 
Αν και κουρασμένος προσφέρθηκες να με βοηθήσεις και πραγματικά με έκανες να νιώσω πολύ όμορφα. 

Σκέλος δεύτερο: Βέβαια το χθεσινοβραδινό γεγονός του μαλώματος του μικρού για μία αφορμή που εκ των υστέρων δεν ήταν και τόσο σημαντική ομολογώ πως με έκανε να αισθανθώ άσχημα και μου χάλασε την προηγούμενη καλή μου διάθεση με αποτέλεσμα να το μεταφέρω αυτό γενικότερα. Ξέρεις όταν γίνονται τέτοια γεγονότα με στεναχωρούν πολύ και με κάνουν να αισθάνομαι (περιγραφή το πως αισθάνομαι εγώ πάντα χρησιμοποιώντας το πρώτο ενικό πρόσωπο και όχι λέγοντας εσύ όπως π.χ. εσύ με έκανες να αισθανθώ άσχημα με αυτό που έκανες, είπες κλπ. Ετσι του δίνω να καταλάβει ότι αυτό που έγινε με ενόχλησε, πλήγωσε κλπ χωρίς όμως να του ασκήσω κριτική και να τον κάνω να αρχίσει να αμύνεται). 

Σκέλος τρίτο: Πάντως θα ήθελα τελειώνοντας αυτή μας την κουβέντα (για να του δώσεις να καταλάβει ότι το θέμα λήγει εδώ μετά από την συγκεκριμένη κουβέντα ανάμεσά σας) να ξέρεις ότι πιστεύω ότι είσαι πολύ καλός πατέρας γενικότερα και ότι πραγματικά θέλεις το καλύτερο τόσο για το παιδί μας όσο και για μας. Οπως και να έχει θα ήθελα να ξέρεις ότι είσαι πολύ σημαντικός για μένα, σ΄αγαπώ (ή ότι τέλος πάντως σου έρθει και αισθάνεσαι να πεις αρκεί να είναι κάτι θετικό και φυσικά να το πιστεύεις). 

Είναι κάτι που πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις gramle; Ταιριάζει στην δική σου ψυχοσύνθεση;

----------


## gramle

φυσικα και την καταλαβαινει, δεν ειναι ηλιθιο οπως λες, και γι\' αυτο και αγωνια μηπως και χωρισουν οι γονεις του. Αν υπηεχε δυνατοτητα να κατσω στην αθηνα μετα τον χωρισμο θα ηταν πιο ευκολο γι αυτο γιατι θα εβλεπε τον μπαμπα του οποτε ηθελε. Αλλα αν χωρισω δεν καθομαι εδω ουτε μια μερα. Για πολλους λογους. Οικονομικους κατ\' αρχας. Εδω δεν εχω σπιτι και σε λιγο καιρο δεν θα εχω και δουλεια, με απολυουνε. Δεν εχω φιλους, ενα παιδικο παρτυ να κανω, δεν εχω ποιον να καλεσω, ολοι οι φιλοι μας με παιδια ειναι φιλοι του αντρα μου. Εγω ειμαι ξεκρεμαστη εδω. 
Και η επαρχια απο την οποια καταγομαι ειναι πολυ μακρυα. Αυτο συνεπαγεται οτι θα βλεπει τον μπαμπα του σπανια και με πολυ ταλαιπωρια στο πηγαινε ελα.

----------


## gramle

Σ\' ευχαριστω ρε τασ, τι να πω.... Εχω τοσο πολυ αναγκη απο συμβουλες. 
Το εχω κανει σε ενα βαθμο αυτο στο παρελθον αλλα στο τελος τα σκατωσα παλι. Με πνιγει το δικιο και η αναγκη που εχω να νιωσω λιγο ευτυχισμενη μεσα στο γαμο μου που με την παραμικρη αφορμη ξεσπαθωνω και τα χαλαω ολα.

----------


## gramle

Περιθωρια βελτιωσης στη σχεση μας Σοφια μου δεν υπαρχουν αν και θα το ηθελα πολυ. Ο ανθρωπος δεν αλλαζει. Πως στα 40 του να γινει ενας τρυφερος αλλά συναμα δυνατος (δεν εννοω μυικη δυναμη φυσικα!) αντρας οπως θα τον ηθελα εγω?

----------


## ex_hus

Γεία σου gramle και λοιποί συνδιαβάστες και συνγραφείς. Με αφορμή αυτό 



> _Originally posted by gramle_
> ........ Το βραδυ ηταν ολα τελεια. Ολοι μου εδειναν συγχαρητηρια εκτος απ\' αυτον. Το μονο που ειχε να πει ηταν πως δεν εκανα και κατι σπουδαιο! Τα παιδακια φεραν κατι δωρακια στον γιο μας και αυτος ειπε στο παιδι \"οι καλυτεροι φιλοι σου σου εφεραν φτηνοδωρα\" που τυχαινει οι μαμαδες τους να ειναι φιλες μου. Ηθελε να μου πει εμενα μεσω του παιδιου \"ωραιες φιλες εχεις\". Ετσι ομως τι μυνημα ειναι αυτο που περναει στο παιδι? Οτι οι καλοι φιλοι φερνουν μονο ακριβα δωρα? οτι ετσι κρινονται οι φιλιες? το μονο που του ειπα ηταν \"δεν περιμενα τιποτα καλυτερο απο σενα\" Δεν απαντησε...


θα ήθελα να σου πώ ότι διαφωνώ κάθετα με τον keep 



> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εγω θα το μετεφραζα αλλιως...οτι ισως να θελει να περασει το μυνημα μην βασιζεσαι και πολυ στις φιλιες σαν να θελει να εχει την αποκλειστικοτητα καπως....οχι οτι συμφωνω.


Όσο και με τον Tass



> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Συνηθισμένο τρόπος για να σε κάνει να αντιδράσεις έστω και αρνητικά σε κάτι που σου λέει. Εχει την αίσθηση ότι τον εγνοείς και τον έχεις γραμμένο και θέλει έστω και έτσι να τραβήξει την προσοχή σου. Λάθος του βέβαια αλλά έτσι είναι ο πληγωμένος εγωϊσμός. Ωρες-ώρες μας κάνει να φερόμαστε λες και είμαστε ακόμα σε νηπιακό στάδιο. Στην ουσία πίσω από την προσβολή του προσπαθούσε να σου τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον στο προσωπό του, να ασχοληθείς και μαζί του. Ακούγεται περίεργο αλλά άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου και ιδιαιτέρως ενός άντρα που αισθάνεται ότι τον έχουν γραμμένο εκεί που δεν πιάνει μελάνι..


Μία τέτοια κουβέντα, ιδίως αν είναι η μοναδική που είχε να σου πεί, έχει μόνο ένα σκοπό. Να σου την σπάσει. Να σε νευριάσει. Να μη σε αφήσει να χαρείς. 
Και ναι δίκιο έχεις . Και στο γιό σου κάνει κακό που το άκουσε. Δεν το σκέφτηκε? ΚΑΚΩΣ. Το μυαλό γιαυτό το έχουμε.

----------


## Sofia

εγώ γλυκεια μου πιστεύω οτι οι ανθρωποι αλλαζουν μονο εφοσον το θελουν να αλλαξουν...αλλα αν δεν χαμπαριαζει, τότε αλλαζει....δυστυχως...

----------


## gramle

κι εγω ετσι πιστευω ex hus. Φερεται σαν μωρο. Οταν με επαινει καποιος κανει σαν να ζηλευει γιατι δεν επαινουν κι αυτον. Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να πεις μια καλη κουβεντα για την γυναικα σου?Μια καλη κουβεντα ειναι μονο, ουτε να φαει θελει ουτε να πιει!

----------


## gramle

Για ποσο να αλλαξει ρε Σοφια? οταν καταλαβα οτι με κερατωνε μου εδινε αιωνιες υποσχεσεις οτι θα αφιερωσει την υπολοιπη ζωη του να με ξανακερδισει πισω! μεγαλα λογια...
Για λιγο καιρο το προσπαθησε, αλλα μετα εγινε και παλι ο κρυοκολος που ηταν παντα

----------


## Tass

Για ποιό λόγο πιστεύεις ότι ένας άνθρωπος που σε ερωτεύτηκε και τον ερωτεύτηκες, που κάνατε ένα παιδί μαζί, που περάσατε τόσα χρόνια ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλον, έκανε αυτή την μεταστροφή και ξεκίνησε πόλεμο εναντίον σου; Ποιός μπορεί να είναι ο σκοπός του; Να σου κάνει εσένα προσωπικά κακό ή να βγάλει προς τα έξω με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί τα δικά του θέματα και τον δικό του εγωϊσμό; Εσύ που τον ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους θα πρέπει να έχεις μία απάντηση πάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## ex_hus

Για να συνεχίσω και να μπορέσω να σου εκφέρω πάντως κάποια γνώμη που να απαντά στο βασικό σου ερώτημα θα ήθελα βρε συ gramle κάποια πράγματα να τα ξεκαθαρίσεις.
(επαναλαμβάνω ότι είμαι αυτός που λιγότερο θα πρέπει να δίνεις σημασία στο τι λέω μιας και πολλά από αυτά που γράφεις τα παίρνω και τα μεταφράζω στην προσωπική μου ζωή και μετά σου γράφω. Πάντως εγώ πιστεύω ότι ίσως να σε βοηθάω και γιαυτό σου γράφω. ΑΑ και μόλις σήμερα κατάλαβα ότι πριν 10 μέρες απάντησα προσωπικά σε κάτι που υποθετικά ρωτούσες τον άντρα σου)
Λοιπόν,,,,,,,,
Ξανά στα δεδομένα. 
Θέλεις να χωρίσεις. Σωστά? Πραγματικά από αύριο θα ήσουν χαρούμενη αν δεν είχες τον άντρα σου στη ζωή σου παρά μόνο υπήρχε στη ζωή του παιδιού σου? 
Ε τότε τι σε νοιάζει τι θα σου πεί ΕΣΕΝΑ? 
Τι σε νοιάζει και θές να του εξηγήσεις πως νιώθεις?
==========================================
Θεωρείς ότι αδιαφορείς και έτσι θα περάσει η ζωή σου. Αδιαφορώντας για τον άλλον που είναι μαζί σου όμως η δική σου ζωή καταστρέφεται. Δεν ολοκληρώνεται. Σωστά?
Ε και νομίζεις ότι αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις για το υπόλοιπο της ζωή σου? (χώρια που δεν μπορείς να αδιαφορείς. Ανθρωπος είσαι και ξεσπάς. Και νιώθεις μετά άσχημα γιατί ξεσπάς.)
==========================================
Νομίζεις ότι για το καλό του παιδιού πρέπει να είστε μαζί. Και για το καλό του παιδιού δεν προχωράς σε ένα διαζύγιο. Γιατί ο πατέρας του δεν θα είναι μαζί του. Σωστά? (πάντως το γεγονός είναι ότι μετά από ένα διαζύγιο ο άντρας είναι μαζί με το παιδί του (αν το θέλει) κάθε δεύτερο Σαβατοκύριακο και σε κάποιες γιορτές. Είτε μένει στο διπλανό διαμέρισμα είτε στην άκρη της γής)
Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να σε δένει αισθηματικά με αυτόν τον άνθρωπο? Σίγουρα αν έβλεπες ότι αυτός κάτι αλλάζει εσύ δεν θα μπορούσες να είσαι καλίτερα ή ακόμα και ευτυχισμένη?
Σου εύχομαι να είσαι καλά και να καταφέρνεις να ξεπερνάς τα δύσκολα. (Δεύτερο EDIT με τρόπο όμως που πραγματικά να ξεπερνιούνται και όχι να ξεχνιούνται)

ΥΓ (κατόπιν ΕΔΙΤ) Από τον άντρα σου τι ζητάς? Του το έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει τι θέλεις από αυτόν? Τι πρέπει ΑΥΡΙΟ (σήμερα, χτες) να κάνει? Του έχεις ζητήσει ΜΟΝΟ αυτό (που θές)? Ή (για όποιο λόγο δικό σου) του έχεις ζητήσει και το ανάποδο εντελώς?

----------


## Sofia

gramle, φοβαμαι ειλικρινα απο τα οσα διαβάζω να γραφεις πως φταις κι εσυ: φταις γιατι καθεσαι και αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να μαραζώνει σε μια σχεση, που οπως λες εχει πεθανει...Σιγουρα εχει κανει λαθη ο σύζυγος σου, αλλα το λάθος που κανεις εσυ ειναι να υπομενεις μια κατάσταση που ειναι ψυχοφθορα....τόσο για σενα, οσο και για το παιδι σου (ισως και γι αυτο πολυ περισσοτερο)...

Αντικειμενικες δυσκολιες στο να χωρισεις σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν....χρήματα, δουλεια, αποσταση απο τον πατέρα του..Αλλα υπάρχουν και λύσεις.Το παιδι θα κανει νεους φιλους..αλοιμονο, αν επρεπε να παρετε μια μεταθεση τί θα εκανε? Θα προσαρμοζοταν σε ενα νεο περιβαλλον.Αλλα αν μεινεις στη σχεση βλεπεις τα πραγματα να εξελλισονται καλύτερα? και αν ναι, για ποιον? 

Ειναι καλύτερα να βλεπει το παιδι σου λιγοτερο συχνα τον πατέρα του, παρά να βιωνει καθημερινα ενα κλιμα αρνητικο, τεταμενο και δυσαρεστο...

----------


## Sofia

και κατι ακομα: αν ηταν κρυοκωλος παντα γιατι τον παντρευτηκες?

----------


## gramle

καταρχας να ξεκαθαρισω κατι πολυ σημαντικο τασ, ποτε δεν τον ερωτευτηκα. Τον παντρευτηκα κατω απο μια μικρη πιεση των γονιων μου καθοτι ειμαι απο επαρχια, ειμασταν πολλα χρονια μαζι, εν τω μεταξυ δεν ηρθε στη ζωη μου κατι καλυτερο, εγινα 27 χρονων και χωρις να το πολυσκεφτω τον παντρεφτηκα. Απο συνηθεια που ειμασταν μαζι πολλα χρονια, θα γινει καλος πατερας σκεφτηκα και γενικα ειναι ενας ανθρωπος που δεν με καταπιεζει στα θελω μου οπως το να βγω με φιλες μου, να ντυθω οπως θελω, να κινουμαι γενικα οπως θελω χωρις να εχω τον φοβο. Αυτο ηταν για μενα το νουμερο 1 τοτε γιατι η καταπιεση και ο φοβος ειναι κατι που δεν το μπορω. Οποτε, το ξαναλεω, χωρις να το πολυσκεφτω το εκανα. Βλακεια μου, το ξερω. Ο γαμος ειναι πολυ σοβαρο πραγμα, ειναι μια ζωη με εναν ανθρωπο. Αλλα τοτε δεν το ειδα ετσι.

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Για ποσο να αλλαξει ρε Σοφια? *οταν καταλαβα οτι με κερατωνε* μου εδινε αιωνιες υποσχεσεις οτι θα αφιερωσει την υπολοιπη ζωη του να με ξανακερδισει πισω! μεγαλα λογια...
> Για λιγο καιρο το προσπαθησε, αλλα μετα εγινε και παλι ο κρυοκολος που ηταν παντα


Αυτό μόνο εγώ το διαβάζω τώρα για πρώτη φορά ή έχει ξαναγρατεί πιο πριν και δε το πρόσεξα? (δηλώνω ότι δεν το ήξερα.....)
Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο πάντως ......

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> Λοιπόν,,,,,,,,
> Ξανά στα δεδομένα. 
> Θέλεις να χωρίσεις. Σωστά? Πραγματικά από αύριο θα ήσουν χαρούμενη αν δεν είχες τον άντρα σου στη ζωή σου παρά μόνο υπήρχε στη ζωή του παιδιού σου? 
> Ε τότε τι σε νοιάζει τι θα σου πεί ΕΣΕΝΑ? 
> Τι σε νοιάζει και θές να του εξηγήσεις πως νιώθεις?
> Θελω να εχω ενα αλλοθι ετσι ωστε αν κατι παει στραβα να μην πουνε οι αλλοι οτιπαρατησα τον αντρα μου γιατι ετσι μου καπνισε!
> ==========================================
> Θεωρείς ότι αδιαφορείς και έτσι θα περάσει η ζωή σου. Αδιαφορώντας για τον άλλον που είναι μαζί σου όμως η δική σου ζωή καταστρέφεται. Δεν ολοκληρώνεται. Σωστά?
> ...

----------


## gramle

ex-hus, δεν ξερω αν το προσεξες αλλα εχω βαλει σχολια πιο πανω στο μυνημα σου, απλα επρεπε να τα βαλω σε bold για να ξεχωριζουν

----------


## gramle

Σοφια, σιγουρα εγω φταιω πανω απ\' ολα. Προ παντων γιατι τον παντρευτηκα. Πραγματικα, το σκεφτομαι και τρελλαινομαι πως εκανα εγωκατι τετοιο. Αφου ηταν μαθηματικα βεβαιο οτι θα αποτυχαινε ενας τετοιος γαμος. Πως το εκανα?

----------


## Sofia

νομιζω οτι το προβλημα gramle και να με συγχωρήσεις αν στο πω λιγο ακομψα ειναι οτι εχεις ενα προβλημα με τις ευθύνες....εννοω την αναληψη ευθυνων

Τί εννοω: γράφεις \"\"\"\"\"\"Θελω να εχω ενα αλλοθι ετσι ωστε αν κατι παει στραβα να μην πουνε οι αλλοι οτιπαρατησα τον αντρα μου γιατι ετσι μου καπνισε!\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"

και \"Δεν τον αγαπω καθολου. Παρακαλαω να βρει καποια αλλη και να με παρατησει στην ησυχια μου, να εχει ομως αυτος την ευθυνη του χωρισμου. Να μην στεναχωρεθει το αγγελουδι μου απο μια δικη μου αποφαση, δεν θα το αντεξω\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\"\" \"\"


Να σου θυμίζω ομως οτι εχεις μια σημαντικη ευθύνη, θες δεν θες: να μεγαλώσεις ενα παιδι σε ενα ισορροπημενο (αν μη τι αλλο) περιβάλλον....με το να αποφεύγεις να αναλαβεις ευθύνη, σκεπτομενη με το ΤΙ θα πουν αλλοι, (ή μήπως εσυ??) καταστρέφεις ουσιαστικα τη ζωή σου και την ανεμελια του παιδιου σου (που θα πρεπε να εχει)....
Οσο για το τί ΘΑ πει το παιδι σου στο μελλον,αφησε το καλύτερα στην ακρη...ΣΗΜΕΡΑ νομιζεις οτι του εξασφαλιζεις ηρεμία? ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ, δεν εισαι υπευθυνη γι αυτο? Και κατι ακομα, το θέμα ειναι αν θα στεναχωρεθει το παιδι σου ή αν θα στεναχωρεθεί απο σένα? Το γενικα δεν μπορεις να το ορισεις δυστυχως...την στεναχώρια που μπορει να του προκληθει απο σενα, μπορεις....κανε κατι λοιπον για να ελαχιστοποιησεις τη στεναχωρια αυτη...

----------


## ex_hus

Φίλη Gramle (μα καλά που το βρήκες αυτό το id????......xaaaa.... δε μπορώ να σε φανταστώ ως gramle. Όλα εκείνα τα gremlins.χαααααα....... μου έρχονται. Ελπίζω να γέλασες και εσύ)
Θα στο πώ έτσι όπως το βλέπω εγώ. 
Ο άντρας σου δεν έχει κανένα λόγο (ούτε καν το παιδί του δεν σκέφτεται) για να κάνει κάτι. Εσύ έχεις δύο πολύ σημαντικούς και εξίσου σημαντικούς λόγους, (ΕΣΕΝΑ και το παιδί σου), ακόμα ακόμα αν το θές έχεις και τρίτο λόγο (τον άντρα σου). .
Να σε πώ κάτι ρε συ τώρα που με ήρθε?
Δε πας στους γονείς σου στην επαρχία που έλεγες τώρα για το καλοκαίρι? Μόνη με το παιδί σου? ΚΑι εξήγα στους γονείς σου τα πάντα (δεν χρειάζονται αυτοί αιτιολογίες ούτε και αποδείξεις. Μόνο να σε δούνε χάλια θα σε στηρίξουν. Και στο κάτω κάτω η απιστία είναι ένας σημαντικός λόγος. ) Και κανόνισε να μην έρθει με τίποτα μαζί σας.
Δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις σκεφτεί. Τι λες?

----------


## gramle

στη μανα μου το ειπα (ο πατερας μου εχει πεθανει) για την απιστια μετα απο πολυ καιρο βεβαια και της εχω πει οτι δεν ειμαι καλα αλλα αυτη μου ειπε οτι ειναι αντρας και δεν θα σημαινε τιποτα γι\' αυτον. Η μανα μου ειναι εντελως κατα του διαζυγιου ιδιως οταν υπαρχουν παιδια. Μαλλον αυτη μου εχει μεταδοσει ολο αυτο το φορτιο τοσα χρονια την θυμαμαι να λεει. Οταν κανεις παιδι ξεχνας οτι υπαρχεις, ζεις μονο για την ευτυχια του. Ο μονος λογος διαζυγιου για την μανα μου ειναι οι ακραιες καταστασεις, οπως να σε χτυπαει ο αντρας σου, να πινει κλπ.

----------


## gramle

Σοφια, το τι θα μου πει στο μελλον δεν με απασχολει τωρα γιατι θα ειναι μεγαλος και θα μπορω να συννενοηθω μαζι του. Με απασχολει πως θα τον αντιμετωπισω τωρα αν χωρισω. Δεν ειναι σε θεση να καταλαβει, ειναι πολυ μικρος. Θα πληγωθει πολυ. 
οσο για τις ευθυνες εχει δικιο. φοβαμαι να επωμισθω τετοια ευθυνη. Ειμαι πολυ φοβισμενη. Ισως φταιει και το γεγονος οτι ο μικρος μας παρουσιασε ψυχολογικο προβλημα και για 3 μηνες δεν ετρωγε τιποτα στερεο γιατι ενιωθε οτι θα πνιγει. Περασα μεγαλο γολγοθα ολο εκεινο το διαστημα και τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να ξαναπαρουσιασει κατι παρομοιο.

----------


## Tass

Μάλιστα, τώρα κάπου φτάνουμε. Το ότι η μάνα σου σε μεγάλωσε με αυτές τις αντιλήψεις σίγουρα έχει παίξει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο στην μετέπειτα πορεία σου στον δικό σου γάμο και στις σχέσεις σου με το αντίθετο φύλο γενικότερα. Το ότι δεν ήσουν ερωτευμένη με τον άντρα σου δεν το είχα ομολογώ καταλάβει, αντιθέτως μέσα από όσα έγραφες είχα αντιληφθεί ότι σε πονάει πολύ η αδιαφορία του και ότι υποφέρεις με αυτή την κατάσταση λόγω συναισθημάτων από μεριάς σου που δεν έχουν ανταπόκριση. Σίγουρα το ότι έκανες έναν γάμο από συμβιβασμό δεν ήταν και ο καλύτερος οιωνός για το μέλλον αυτής της ένωσης. Εν γνώση σου μπήκες στον χορό γνωρίζοντας επίσης ότι το χρονικό διάστημα που θα ήθελες να χορέψεις ήταν προδιαγεγραμμένο. Συνεπώς εκείνο που σε κρατάει δέσμια σε αυτόν τον γάμο δεν είναι το θέλω αλλά το πρέπει. Σωστά; 

Εσύ gramle τι θέλεις από την ζωή σου; Πως την έχεις ονειρευτεί; Σου είναι εύκολο να κάνεις εδώ μία λίστα με εκείνα που σου έρχονται πρώτα στο νου;

----------


## gramle

ναι, τασ το πρεπει και μονο αυτο. Οταν τον παντρευτηκα παλεψαπολυ για να πετυχει, να τον ερωτευτω. Ημουν πολυ διαχυτικη, ζεστη μαζι του. Αυτος δεν μου εχει πει ποτε ουτε μια φορα οτι μ\' αγαπα, ενα ερωτικο λογο, τιποτα. Ετσι ειναι το στυλ του. Δεν λεει τετοια, μου λεγε. (τωρα στην αλλη πως τα ειπε αυτο ειναι αλλο καπελο!). Απο το παιδι και μετα κουραστηκα να του δινω στοργη και να μην παιρνω τιποτα, οποτε αφιερωθηκα στο παιδι. Να φανταστεις οταν γεννησα δεν μου εδωσε ουτε ενα φιλι, ουτε ενα γλυκο λογο. Ουτε ενα λουλουδακι, τιποτα. Σαν να ημουν αορατη. Σαν να ειχε βαλει μια μηχανη να του γεννησει ενα παιδι....
Απο κει ηρθε η κατρακηλα και σε μενα. Επαψα να προσπαθω και εδωσα ολη μου την αγαπη και την στοργη στο παιδι, μονο σ\'αυτο.
Πως θα ηθελα εγω τη ζωη μου....
Να ερωτευτω, να κανω κι αλλο παιδι αλλα ενα παιδι που θα ειναι απο εναν δυνατο ερωτα. Να εχω την οικογενεια μου και τον αντρα μου που θα ειναι διπλα μου να με φροντιζει, να με αγαπα, να με νιωθει. 
Να ειμαστε συμμαχοι στη ζωη και οχι αντιπαλοι. Να επικοινωνουμε, να βαζουμε τα παιδια για υπνο οχι για να καρφωθουμε σε μια τηλεοραση να περασεικι αυτο το βραδυ αλλά για να μεινουμε λιγο μονοι μας, να πιουμε ενα ποτο και να τα πουμε. Να με χαιδεψει, οχι απαραιτητα για να κανουμε ερωτα αλλα για να μου δειξει οτι ειναι διπλα μου...
Ο αντρας μου με χαιδευει και με φιλαει μονο οταν του σηκωνεται και θελει καπου να τον βαλει (σορυ για την εκφραση αλλά ειναι ετσι ακριβως)

----------


## Sofia

βρε gramle διαβαζω αυτα που γράφεις και στεναχωριεμαι....ειναι τοσο δυνατο αυτο το \"πρεπει\" που το αφηνεις να σε δεσει σε μια ζωή που δεν σου αρεσει καθόλου? που απεχθανεσαι?

Δεν υπάρχει \"πρεπει\" να νιωθω καλα?

----------


## ex_hus

ΝΑ το συνεχίσω εγώ?
Στη μάνα σου λοιπόν ψέμματα δεν θα πείς. Σε χτυπάει. Ψυχολογικά μεν αλλά σε χτυπάει. Αν θες η μάνα σου δεν θα το καταλάβει αυτό το ψυχολογικά οπότε μη της το πείς. Πες ότι σε χτυπάει. Και φυσικά θα το αρνηθεί (ο άντρας σου) αν τον ρωτήσει (η μάνα σου) αλλά και αυτός πες το (εσύ) στη μάνα σου ότι θα γίνει (δηλαδή ότι θα το αρνηθεί). 
Και στο κάτω κάτω αν θες δές το και έτσι. Ότι και να γίνει μόνο καλό θα φέρει. Θα δείς πως είσαι εσύ. Θα δείς πως είναι το παιδί. Θα δείς τι θα κάνει ο άντρας σου. 
Τι λές?

EDIT: Εννοείται ο άντρας σου θα ενημερωθεί για το τι σχεδιάζεις να κάνεις (να πας στη μάνα σου για το καλοκαίρι χωρίς αυτός να έχει κανένα δικαίωμα επικοινωνίας μαζί σας)

----------


## gramle

Ειναι οι καταβολες που εχουμε απομικρα παιδια. Απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου η μανα μου ελεγε, \"απο την ημερα μου μενεις εγκυος παυουν οι προσωπικες χαρες τις ζωης, αφιερωνεσαι στο παιδι σου\".
Οταν ημουν πολυ μικρη, λιγο μεγαλυτερη απο τον γιο μου, γυρω στα 9, ειχα ακουσει την μανα μου να μιλαει πονηρα στο τηλεφωνο με καποιον. Τρεμω τωρα που το λεω αυτο. Δεν το εχω ξαναπει ποτε σε κανεναν. Πληγωθηκα πολυ τοτε. Ειχε γκομενο. Θυμαμαι την συνομιλια τους ακομα και τωρα. Καθε λεξη. Προσπαθησα να το αποβαλλω απο το μυαλο μου, να προσπαθω απο τοτε να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι δεν ακουσα καλα. Αλλά με κυνηγαει ακομα...

----------


## Tass

Καθόλου σόρρυ, λες και μεις δεν έχουμε περάσει τα ίδια... 

Θέλεις λοιπόν να ερωτευθείς. 
Για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει είτε να απαγάγουν τον τωρινό σου σύντροφο εξωγήινοι και να στον δώσουν πίσω μεταλλαγμένο είτε να τον αλλάξεις. Ετσι απλά. Εκτός βέβαια και αν γίνει κάποια κοσμοϊστορική αλλαγή που θα τον κάνει να δει το φως το αληθινό, κάτι που γίνεται κάθε 1000 χρόνια περίπου και μοιάζει μάλλον χλωμό.

Θέλεις να κάνεις ένα δεύτερο παιδί. 
Σίγουρα ούτε να το σκέφτεσαι με τον τωρινό σύντροφο. Τα παιδιά δεν ενώνουν αλλά αντιθέτως συνήθως χωρίζουν ιδιαίτερα όταν οι βάσεις της σχέσης δεν είναι δυνατές. Ηλικιακά ακόμα έχεις χρόνο αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο απεριόριστος όσο φάνταζε όταν ήσουν 27χρονών. Οτι είναι να κάνεις πρέπει να το κάνεις τώρα κοντά. 

Θέλεις στοργή, αποδοχή, τρυφερότητα, κατανόηση, έρωτα, αγάπη, σεβασμό, δέσιμο, συντροφικότητα. 
Τα έχεις στον γάμο σου; Η ερώτηση είναι ρητορική. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα βρεις σε αυτόν με κάποιον τρόπο; Το επιθυμείς; Τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά τα ερωτήματα τις έχεις εσύ και μόνο εσύ. Θέλεις να αναλώσεις και άλλον από τον πολύτιμό χρόνο σου σε αυτή την γη κάνοντας τα ίδια πράγματα που σε έφεραν σε αυτό το αδιέξοδο ή είσαι διατεθιμένη να δοκιμάσεις κάτι διαφορετικό μήπως και δεις αποτελέσματα, έτσι για αλλαγή; 

Ολοι μας φοβόμαστε να αλλάξουμε. Ολοι μας φοβόμαστε τις συνέπειες. Ολοι μας φοβόμαστε την ανασφάλεια του τι θα μας φέρει το αύριο όταν δεν θα έχουμε ένα δεκανίκι ουσιαστικά να μας στηρίζει αλλά θα πρέπει να σταθούμε στα δικά μας πόδια, με τις δικές μας δυνάμεις. Σε κανένα μας δεν ήταν εύκολο να το πράξουμε. Κλάψαμε, μεθύσαμε, βρίσαμε, μετανιώσαμε, μετανιώσαμε που μετανιώσαμε και στο τέλος προχωρήσαμε παρακάτω. 

Στην ουσία δεν είναι ο άντρας σου εκείνος με τον οποίο πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να τα βρεις για να έχεις μία καλύτερη ποιότητα ζωής αλλά ο ίδιος σου ο εαυτός. 

Είσαι σίγουρη ότι καταβάθος το θέλεις αυτό; Και αν ναι, τι είναι επί της ουσίας εκείνο που σε εμποδίζει; Ο φόβος του τι θα ξημερώσει αύριο; Γιατί μήπως στην τωρινή κατάσταση που ζεις ξέρεις από σήμερα πως θα είναι το αύριο; Η μήπως απλά επιλέγεις να το πιστέψεις γιατί αυτό σε πονάει λιγότερο;

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Θέλεις λοιπόν να ερωτευθείς. 
> Για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει είτε να απαγάγουν τον τωρινό σου σύντροφο εξωγήινοι και να στον δώσουν πίσω μεταλλαγμένο είτε να τον αλλάξεις. Ετσι απλά. Εκτός βέβαια και αν γίνει κάποια κοσμοϊστορική αλλαγή που θα τον κάνει να δει το φως το αληθινό, κάτι που γίνεται κάθε 1000 χρόνια περίπου και μοιάζει μάλλον χλωμό.


χααααααααα.......Να είσαι καλά ρε Tass, με έκανες και γέλασα.......χαααααα
Ωραία το έθεσες πάντως...

----------


## gramle

Αυτο ακριβως φοβαμαι, οτι δεν εχω πολυ χρονο μπροστα μου. Αν ειχα βρει κατι αλλο θα με βοηθουσε, θα μου εδινε δυναμη να προχωρησω. Αλλά νιωθω οτι δεν θα το ζησω ποτε. Νιωθω μεγαλη, χωρις πολλα περιθωρια ακομα.

----------


## Tass

Ο κόσμος και τα γεγονότα που βιώνουμε χρωματίζονται ανάλογα με την διάθεσή μας. Αν εσύ τα βλέπεις όλα σκοτεινά και μουντά, έτσι θα είναι. Αν εσύ τα βλέπεις αισιόδοξα και φωτεινά και πάλι δίκιο θα έχεις. Εχεις σκεφτεί μήπως ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε έχει φλερτάρει κάποιος που να σε κολάκευε το ενδιαφέρον του και λόγω της ψυχολογίας σου να μην έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι; Δεν σου λέω με αυτό να πας και να φορέσεις κέρατο στον άντρα σου. Τουναντίον. Η αντεκδίκηση ποτέ δεν υπήρξε λύση ίσα-ίσα μόνο προβλήματα μπορεί να φέρει. Ομως είσαι ακόμα πολύ νέα για να αισθάνεσαι ότι έχεις κλείσει τον κύκλο σου και να παραιτηθείς από όλα όσα έχει η ζωή ακόμα απλόχερα να σου προσφέρει. Είσαι 35 όχι 85. Συνειδητοποίησέ το επιτέλους!

----------


## Tass

Ex, το γέλιο μας χαρίζει ζωή. Μακάρι να είχαμε περισσότερο από το ρημάδι.....

----------


## ex_hus

Υποστηρίζει κανείς (ή εν το προκείμενω καμία) ότι στα 35 ένας άνθρωπος (άρρεν ή θήλυ) έχει (ή έστω έχει αρχίσει)σιτέψει ? ΠΟΛΥ ΓΕΛΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΝΝΝΝΝ το πιστεύει.

----------


## gramle

Ερωτευτηκα ρε τασ, ερωτευτηκα πολυ αλλά εφαγαχλαπατσα κι απο κει. Ημουν πολυ ευαλωτη και τα εδωσα ολα. Τα παντα. Ημουν χαρουμενη. Νομιζα πως ηταν η αρχη του τελους της μιζερης ζωης μου, αλλά εκανα λαθος. Επεσα σε λαθος ανθρωπο. Το μονο που εκανε ηταν να με φλομωσει στο ψεμα. Κρατησε 2 μηνες. Πριν 10 μηνες περιπου.... Ηταν οι καλυτερες μερες της ζωης μου. Αυτο με κατακερακωσε. Ηταν το τελειωτικο χτυπημα. Τον ερωτευτηκα πολυ. Ηταν αυτο που ηθελα. Αυτος ομως το μονο που ηθελε, οπως αποδειχτηκε ηταν να γ.... μια παντρεμενη γιατι του ανεβαζε το κασε!
Τεσπα, τι να πρωτο πω?

----------


## gramle

Δεν λεω οτι εχω σιτεψει ρε Hus αλλά μια 35αρα με ενα παιδι δεν ειναι και το πιο ευκολο πραγμα να βρει συντροφο. Μονο και μονο απο το αγχος της να βρει γρηγορα θα πεσει με τα μουτρα και θα φαει παλι πατατια!

----------


## gramle

Μου κανει εντυπωση ομως που κανεις δεν σχολιασε το τηλεφωνημα, που κρυφακουσα την μανα μου ναμιλαει με καποιον. Δεν το ειδατε ή ειναι αναξιο λογου?

----------


## ex_hus

Άποψή μου.
Στα 9 ΕΝΑ γεγονώς μπορεί να παρερμηνεύθηκε μπορεί και όχι.
Στα 35 μπορείς να το ρωτήσεις και ίσως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ.

----------


## Tass

Αυτό το τελευταίο ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα... Αχ ρε gramle.. ψάχνοντας να βρεις αυτό που σου λείπει να είσαι βέβαιη ότι θα πέσεις σε πολλά λούκια και θα φας πολλές σφαλιάρες όμως το να κάνεις μία σχέση παράλληλη δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λύση. Από την άλλη θα μου πεις κι όλα αυτά που μου λείπουν που θα τα βρω; Μα εκεί έξω φυσικά. Αλλά χωρίς κάποιο λουρί να σε κρατάει δεμένη σε μέρη που ουσιαστικά δεν θέλεις να ξαναεπισκεφτείς. Ξέρεις τι έλεγε ο Ρήγας Φεραίος; Καλύτερα μιάς ώρας ελεύθερη ζωή παρά σαράντα χρόνια σκλαβιά και φυλακή. Σου ακούγεται γνωστό; Θα πρέπει. Θέλεις την ελευθερία σου; Τότε ψάξε να την βρεις στα σωστά μέρη και όχι με μισές λύσεις που στο τέλος μόνο συναισθηματικό κόστος θα σου αποφέρουν. Στάσου στα δυό σου πόδια και όταν είσαι έτοιμη ότι επιθυμείς θα γίνει. Τι σκατά, στην ίδια θέση είμασταν, λες να μην ξέρω τι λέω;

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> Άποψή μου.
> Στα 9 ΕΝΑ γεγονώς μπορεί να παρερμηνεύθηκε μπορεί και όχι.
> Στα 35 μπορείς να το ρωτήσεις και ίσως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ.


και τι να ρωτησω ρε hus? \"μανα μηπως ειχες γκομενο?\" και θα το παραδεχτει? και πες οτι το παραδεχεται. Θα μου πει, \"ειδες? δεν σας παρατησα για ενα γκομενο. αυτο κανει η σωστη μανα\"

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Αυτό το τελευταίο ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα... Αχ ρε gramle.. ψάχνοντας να βρεις αυτό που σου λείπει να είσαι βέβαιη ότι θα πέσεις σε πολλά λούκια και θα φας πολλές σφαλιάρες όμως το να κάνεις μία σχέση παράλληλη δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λύση. Από την άλλη θα μου πεις κι όλα αυτά που μου λείπουν που θα τα βρω; Μα εκεί έξω φυσικά. Αλλά χωρίς κάποιο λουρί να σε κρατάει δεμένη σε μέρη που ουσιαστικά δεν θέλεις να ξαναεπισκεφτείς. Ξέρεις τι έλεγε ο Ρήγας Φεραίος; Καλύτερα μιάς ώρας ελεύθερη ζωή παρά σαράντα χρόνια σκλαβιά και φυλακή. Σου ακούγεται γνωστό; Θα πρέπει. Θέλεις την ελευθερία σου; Τότε ψάξε να την βρεις στα σωστά μέρη και όχι με μισές λύσεις που στο τέλος μόνο συναισθηματικό κόστος θα σου αποφέρουν. Στάσου στα δυό σου πόδια και όταν είσαι έτοιμη ότι επιθυμείς θα γίνει. Τι σκατά, στην ίδια θέση είμασταν, λες να μην ξέρω τι λέω;


Το ξερωρε τασ, αλλά μου προεκυψε. Ετσι οπως ειμαι λογικο δεν ειναι? Δεν φταιει ομως μονο αυτο. Ηταν ακριβως ετσι οπως τον ηθελα. Μου την εχουν πεσει κι αλλοι αντρες αλλά δεν αφεθηκα να τους ερωτευτω λογω του οτι ημουν σκατα στο γαμο μου. Μ\' αυτον ομως ηταν το κατι αλλο. Μου πηρε το μυαλο, με απογειωσε. Προσγειωθηκα ομως πολυ ανωμαλα. Απλα αν ηταν ομως αλλιως η φαση και δεναμε με αυτον θα μου ηταν πιο ευκολο να παρω την αποφαση και να ξεκινησω μια καινουργια ζωη.

----------


## Tass

Να σου πω κάτι gramle; 

Εσύ την άκουσες και σου έμεινε το ψυχολογικό. Εμένα που όχι μόνο μου το είπε αλλά επιπλέον κάποια στιγμή που ήμουν παιδί χωρίς να γνωρίζω ότι ήταν ο εν λόγω κύριος μου τον γνώρισε κιόλας τι να πω; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να σκαρφαλώνω τοίχους τώρα; Γλυκειά μου όλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε και κανένας δεν είναι άσφαλτος (τάδε έφη κα Δημητρίου). Οτι κι αν έγινε στο παρελθόν της μητέρας σου και την ώθησε να ενεργήσει όπως ενέργησε και να σε μεγαλώσει με τόσο αυστηρές αρχές είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει σιγά-σιγά να αρχίσεις να το δουλεύεις και να το βγάζεις από μέσα σου. Εδώ μιλάμε για την δική σου ζωή και τις δικές σου επιλογές. Η μητέρα σου τόσα ήξερε τόσα έκανε. Εσύ που είσαι και συ με την σειρά σου μάνα γιατί πας να επαναλάβεις τα ίδια λάθη με εκείνη; Πιστεύεις ότι καταβάθος ήταν ευτυχισμένη και εκείνη με την δική της ζωή; Οτι πίστευε καλύτερο έκανε και τελικά καταλήγουμε στο γνωστό αμαρτίες γονέων παιδεύουσιν τέκνα. Ε όχι! Κάνε την διαφορά και σταμάτα το εδώ. Εχεις και εσύ δικαιώματα!

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> Άποψή μου.
> Στα 9 ΕΝΑ γεγονώς μπορεί να παρερμηνεύθηκε μπορεί και όχι.
> Στα 35 μπορείς να το ρωτήσεις και ίσως ΠΡΕΠΕΙ.
> ...


Θα σταματήσει να σε βασανίζει αυτή η σκέψη. Οτι και αν σου πεί. Και μη προτρέχεις στο τι θα σου πεί. Αυτό λέω μόνο.

Εdit (και μη ξεχνάς, εσένα σε χτυπάει ο \"σωστός\" ο πατέρας κάθε μέρα)

----------


## Tass

Ενσταση!

Το να αλλάξεις την ζωή σου είναι κάτι το οποίο πρέπει να το βασίσεις στον εαυτό σου και μόνο και όχι πάνω σε κάποιον άλλο. Το ξέρω και στο λέω υπεύθυνα γιατί την ίδια νοοτροπία είχα και γω και τελικά μου πήρε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο να βρω τις ισορροπίες μου από ότι αν είχα εξαρχής στηριχθεί σε μένα και μόνο.

----------


## gramle

Δεν με μεγαλωσε με αυστηρες αρχες. Απεναντιας ειναι πολυ χαλαρη στα ηθικα θεματα και ποτε δεν μου απαγορευσε κατι. Απλα σε οτι εχει να κανει με οικογενεια, γαμο και προπαντων παιδι ειναι καθετη. Το παιδι πρεπει να μεγαλωνει και με τους 2 γονεις.

----------


## gramle

Τασ, ποτε γνωρισες τον τωρινο σου συντροφο? αφου χωρισες με τον πρωην ή παραλληλα?

----------


## Tass

Για να έχει αυτή την άποψη κάτι πρέπει να την έκανε να την διαμορφώσει. Γιατί τόσο κάθετη με το θέμα; Μήπως λόγω εποχής που μεγάλωσε; Μήπως λόγω δικού της οικογενειακού περιβάλλοντος; Μήπως λόγω εμπειριών; Πάντως όπως και να έχει αυτά είναι αντιλήψεις που επικρατούσαν πριν από αρκετά χρόνια. Ακόμα και στην Ελλάδα τα πράγματα έχουν αρχίσει να αλλάζουν πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Επειτα αν εσύ δεν είσαι μέσα σου καλά πως θα είναι καλά και οι γύρω σου και κυριότερα εκείνοι που προσβλέπουν σε σένα; (Το παιδί σου).

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Απλα σε οτι εχει να κανει με οικογενεια, γαμο και προπαντων παιδι ειναι καθετη. Το παιδι πρεπει να μεγαλωνει και με τους 2 γονεις.


 Πρόσεξε τι γράφεις. και με τους δύο γονείς (όχι φυσικούς γονείς) αλλά 2 γονείς. 
Να συνεχίσω που αγαπιούνται

----------


## Tass

Τον γνώρισα τα Χριστούγεννα του 2006 την παραμονή συγκεκριμένα σε ένα φιλικό σπίτι, τρία χρόνια αφότου είχα χωρίσει με τον άντρα μου και σε μία χρονική στιγμή που ναι μεν ήθελα έναν σύντροφο να πορευτώ μαζί του αλλά δεν με έκαιγε και τόσο μιάς και ήθελα λίγο χρόνο για τον εαυτό μου, βλέπεις 3 μήνες νωρίτερα είχα βγει από μία δίμηνη σχέση με κάποιον που δεν περπάτησε καθόλου μα καθόλου καλά.

----------


## gramle

και αν δεν το βρω το αλλο μου μισο? θα μεινει το παιδι με ενα γονιο. Αυτο εννοουσα οταν ελεγα οτι θα μου εδινε δυναμη αν ειχα βρει κατι αλλο

----------


## gramle

Αρα οταν χωρισες ησουν σχετικα μικρη. Αλλο 30 (που πρεπει να ησουν) και αλλο 35 που ειμαι εγω (σχεδον 36).

----------


## Tass

Συμφωνώ με τον Ex. Και με τους δύο γονείς, όχι κατ΄ανάγκη τους φυσικούς που να αγαπιούνται. Εμείς (ο σύντροφος μου, η κόρη μου και εγώ) μένουμε μαζί εδώ και 14 μήνες και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι η κόρη μου νιώθει πολύ όμορφα μαζί του και έχουν αναπτύξει μία πάρα πολύ καλή σχέση. Η ίδια μου είπε τις προάλλες ότι νιώθει πολύ χαρούμενη που είμαστε μαζί και ότι ξέρει πως εκείνος την αγαπάει πολύ κι ας έχει και άλλο ένα παιδί από προηγούμενο γάμο κι ας περιμένουμε σε λίγους μήνες δικό μας παιδί κι ας έχει μπαμπά εκείνη. Αυτό νομίζω λέει πολλά.

----------


## Tass

Ημουν 31. Ε και; Και τώρα να μου συνέβαινε πάλι το ίδιο θα έκανα. Η ζωή μου δεν έχει τελειώσει, απεναντίας ακόμα δεν έχει αρχίσει!

----------


## gramle

Συμφωνω και εγω απολυτα και με τους δυο σας. Φοβαμαι ομως οπως ειπα και πριν οτι θα βιαστω λογω ηλικιας (δεν με παιρνει και πολυ ακομα για δευτερο παιδι) και θα κανω παλι λαθος επιλογες.

----------


## Tass

Κι αν ο παππούς μου είχε ροδάκια; Τι θα ήταν; Συγνώμη για το απότομο του ύφους αλλά αν αρχίσεις με το \"κι αν...\" δεν θα τελειώσεις ποτέ και φυσικά δεν θα καταλήξεις πουθενά. Αν δεν το δοκιμάσεις δεν θα μάθεις ποτέ αυτό το \"κι αν\". Και πίστεψέ με, θα σε τρώει μιά ζωή...

----------


## Tass

Να βιαστείς λόγω παιδιού; Στις μέρες μας μπορούμε να τεκνοποιούμε και στα 40+. Κοίτα πρώτα να κάνεις κάτι για σένα και μετά θα κάνεις και άλλο παιδί. First things first.

----------


## gramle

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο, αυτο το \"αν\" θα με φαει. Γιατι εχω τετοιες ανασφαλειες ρε γαμοτο μου?

----------


## Tass

Γιατί είσαι άνθρωπος. Αν ήσουν φυτό δεν θα τις είχες, πίστεψέ με!

Χαμογέλα λίγο, δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου, όλα αυτά που σκέφτεσαι, νιώθεις και φοβάσαι είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικά. Δεν είσαι μόνη σου εδώ. Σε ακούμε και είμαστε κοντά σου έστω και εξ΄αποστάσεως.

----------


## gramle

Να σαι καλα, πραγματικα εισαι ενα πολυ σωστο και ισορροπημενο ατομο. Ειναι πολυ τυχεροι αυτοι που σε εχουν και ως συντροφο και ως φιλη.
Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα

----------


## Tass

Και με την σειρά μου σου εύχομαι το ίδιο!

Αντε... με συγκίνησες μεσημεριάτικο!

(και είμαι και ευσυγκίνητη γενικότερα λόγω εγκυμοσύνης...)

----------


## Sofia

αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ,αντε με το καλο βρε Tass..... :Smile: ))))) ενα τυχερο παιδακι θα ναι νομιζω με τα μυαλα που κουβαλας :Smile: ))

----------


## Tass

Και ξανά εμφανίζονται τα χαρτομάντηλα.. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σοφία μου, να΄σαι καλά. Από αυτά που διάβασα ίδιου τύπου μυαλά κουβαλάμε. Σε καλό να μας βγούνε.. χιχιχι.

----------


## Sofia

και γω αυτο εύχομαι, αλλα και το βλέπω :Smile: )))!!!!!!

βλεπω οτι τελευταια το φορουμ ανθισε :Smile: )) πολυ χαιρομαι :Smile:

----------


## anitak

Γκραμπλ, θα ηταν επιπολαιο να προσπαθησει καποιος να σε πεισει να προχωρησεις χωρις να λαβεις σοβαρα τους δισταγμους σου. Το λέω αυτό όχι επειδή πιστεύω ότι έχουν βάση, αλλά επειδή ξερω ότι τα ενοχικα σου δε θα σε αφησουν ποτε να ησυχασεις. Πολύ καθαρά και ξαστερα, το λογικο ειναι το εξης: αφηνεις τις γυναικουλιστικες ανασφαλειες (ακου να σκεφτεσαι τι θα πει η μαμα σου!), ανοιγεις την πορτα, τον πετας εξω, σεβεσαι τα οικονομικα του και δεν του ζητας υπερβολικη διατροφή, σεβεσαι και το παιδι σου και επιτρεπεις μια ελευθερη επικοινωνια με τον πατερα. Για τα υπολοιπα χεστηκες, δε σε αφορουν, και κυριως η σχεση του παιδιου με τον πατερα του. Δε βιαζεσαι να κανεις δευτερο παιδι. Έχεις καμια 7ετία γονιμότητας και αξίζει να περιμενεις το κελεπουρι το οποιο δεν πεφτει εξ ουρανου, αλλα βγαινεις να το βρεις εσυ. Και στα 60 σου χαιρεσαι τα εγγονακια σου και τα ενδιαφεροντα σου χαλαρή και ισορροπημένη. Δυστυχώς εσύ αδυνατείς να το δεις έτσι και μπορώ να σε νοιώσω γιατί τις ιδιες σκεψεις με σενα εκανα κι εγώ. Εδώ χρειαζεται προσοχή να μην ριξεις αλλου τις ευθυνες. Το ενοχικό σου είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα και δε φταιει ο αντρας σου. Πρεπει για να κοιταξεις τη ζωη σοβαρα στα ματια να αποφασισεις να αλλαξεις -ισως και με βοηθεια ειδικου- τον εαυτο σου. Ο άντρας σου θα εξακολουθει να στη δινει, αλλά δε θα τον προσβάλλεις όταν η ίδια θα θεωρείς και θα αποδεχεσαι το διαζύγιο ως τίμια και καθολου ταπεινωτικη για τον αλλο λύση. εκφρασεις όπως \"παρατησε τον αντρα της\" κλπ, ειναι ενδεικτικες της νοοτροπιας που ονειρευεται αλλα δεν αντεχει να επωμιστει το βαρος της ελευθεριας της. Δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## gramle

Ανιτακ, σε καταλαβαινω και σ\' ευχαριστω. Εχεις κι εσυ δικιο... Ολοι εχετε δικιο σ\' αυτα που μου λετε.
Χτες του μιλησα. Του τα ειπα ολα αυτα που ειπα παραπανω σε σας. Οτι το παιδι του καταστρεφουμε το μελλον με αυτη την συναισθηματικη ασταθεια και ανασφαλεια που του παρεχουμε μεσα απο αυτο το γαμο. Μου ειπε οτι νιωθει σαν μεγαλος του αδερφος και οχι σαν μπαμπας του. Σαν να ειμαι εγω η μαμα με 2 παιδια που οταν μαλωνουν επεμβαινω. Εχει δικιο, ετσι ειναι. Αλλα αυτο το αφησε αυτος να συμβει. Του ειπα οτι \"το παιδι δεν εχει τις σωστες και υγιεις εικονες απο τον γαμο μας και πως οταν μεγαλωσει σιγουρα θα βγαλει καποια ανωμαλια στον χαρακτηρα του. Ηδη δεν ειναι καλα ψυχολογικα. Με αυτες τις υπερβολικες φοβιες που εχει. Το παιδι το εχουμε μουρλανει. Κατι πρεπει να γινει. Ενα καλο διαζυγιο ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο ενα κακο γαμο για το παιδι.\" 
Τον πιασανε παλι οι κρισεις, αρχισε να κλαιει. Δεν το ειχε σκεφτει ποτε αυτο ειπε.
Επειδη εισαι πολυ επιφανειακος του ειπα εγω. Για σενα ολα ειναι μια ευθεια. Εχουμε την οικογενεια μας το παιδι μας και η ζωη κυλαει. Χωρις προσπαθεια για το καλυτερο. Γινεται σκατα και προσποιουμαστε πως ολα ειναι καλα... Και οι μερες περναν. Και η ανασφαλεια του παιδιου μεγαλωνει και το νιωθει, το βλεπει πως οι γονεις του κοιταν ο ενας στη δυση ο αλλος στην ανατολη. Και ρωταει συνεχεια, \"μαμα εισαι ερωτευμενη με τον μπαμπα? τον αγαπας?\" Θελει να νιωσει την ασφαλεια πως ολα ειναι καλα. Αλλα την εισπρατει την αδιαφορια, τον εγωισμο, την εσωστρεφια στη σχεση των γονιων του. Μικρος ειναι, λεω στον αντρα μου, οχι χαζος....

----------


## Tass

Καλημέρα Gramle. 

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας. 


Πως συνεχίστηκε η κουβέντα σας έπειτα από αυτό το σημείο;

----------


## gramle

καλημερα τασ,
Δεν συνεχιστηκε, τον πιασαν οι κρισεις, ξεροκαταπινε, ανασενε με δυσκολια και μετα οταν του ειπα οτι το παιδι το καταστρεφουμε αρχισε να κλαιει και εγω του μιλουσα και αυτος ειχε βγει ο μισος απο το δωματιο και εβλεπα μονο το χερι του που ακουμπουσε στην πορτα και το ενα του ποδι...Και εγω μιλουσα και αυτος εκλαιγε. Μετα σταματησα με την τελευτεια μου κουβεντα να ειναι \"εγω σου χτυπαω καμπανακια εδω και καιρο και εσυ εισαι στον κοσμο σου\"
Α, μου ειπε και κατι που με σωκαρε. Οταν τον κατηγορησα οτι τρομοκρατει το παιδι ετσι οπως του μιλαει (εχει ενα στρατιωτικο υφος διαταγης οταν μιλαει στο παιδι) μου ειπε \"εχεις δικιο αλλά ετσι εχω μαθει απο το σπιτι μου, ο πατερας μου μας εδερνε ολη μερα εμενα, τον αδερφο μου και την μανα μου!\" το οτι εδερνε αυτον και τον αδερφο του το ηξερα αλλά για την μανα του δεν ειχα ιδεα. Εχει μεγαλωσει σε ενα περιβαλλον ασχημο, χωρις διαλογο, με διαταγες απο τον πατερα του σε ολη την οικογενεια. Αυτο καπως τον δικαιολογει που ειναι ετσι... Τι να πω?

----------


## Tass

Επιτέλους έκανε ένα άνοιγμα από την μεριά του.. Ισως τελικά να προσπαθεί και εκείνος να κάνει μία προσπάθεια πλησιάσματος αλλά λόγω προηγούμενων βιωμάτων του να του είναι πολύ δύσκολο.. Τι να πω. Πάντως σίγουρα ήταν πολύ καλό αυτό που έγινε. Τώρα το καταπόσο δικαιολογεί ή όχι την μέχρι τώρα συμπεριφορά του αυτό είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να κάνει ψυχανάλυση ο ίδιος για να το βρει όπως και για να το ξεπεράσει. Αυτό είναι κάτι στο οποίο εσύ δεν θα μπορέσεις να βοηθήσεις παρά μόνο να συμπαρασταθείς και φυσικά θα πρέπει να το επιθυμεί ο ίδιος και όχι να του επιβληθεί. 

Αλήθεια, έχει κάνει ποτέ ο ίδιος από όσο γνωρίζεις κάποια προσπάθεια να συμβουλευτεί κάποιον ειδικό; Θα ήταν δεκτικός σε μία τέτοια ιδέα; Μήπως ένας σύμβουλος γάμου; Μία πρόταση κάνω...

----------


## gramle

διστυχως οχι, δεν τους αποδεχεται και πολυ αλλά νομιζω οτι αν ηταν δωρεαν θα πηγαινε να δοκιμασει. Δεν χαλαλιζει να δωσει λεφτα (τα οποια δεν ειναι και λιγα αυτα που παιρνουν οι ψυχολογοι) σε κατι που δεν πολυπιστευει. 
Αλλά και εγω πιστευω οτι θα τον βοηθουσε πολυ. Τον ειχα πιεσει πολυ να παει τοτε με που του αρχισαν οι κρισεις, πηγε μια φορα, δεν πετυχε και σε καλο και δεν ξαναπηγε. Μετα με την περιπτωση του γιου μας που αλλαξαμε 5 παιδοψιχιατρους του επιβεβαιωθηκε η ιδεα οτι δεν αξιζει να τους εμπιστευεσαι και δεν του ξαναεκανα νηξη να παει.

----------


## Tass

Υπάρχει πάντα η λύση του δημόσιου κέντρου ψυχικής υγείας. Σε κάποιους δήμους έχει και η χρέωση για κάθε ατομική συνεδρία είναι είτε δωρεάν είτε συμβολική (νομίζω μέχρι 3 ευρώ). Οποιος ξέρει περισσότερα πάνω σε αυτό ας μας πει αν ξέρει γιατί προσωπικά αν και επικοινώνησα δεν πήγα τελικά γιατί δεν με βόλευαν οι ώρες (είχε μόνο πρωϊνές και εγώ δουλεύω). Θυμάμαι είχα πάρει στο 11888 και είχα ζητήσει το τηλ κάποιου κέντρου ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης, με συνέδεσαν με κάποια υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Κοινωνικής Πρόνοιας και από κει μου έδωσαν το τηλέφωνο της υπηρεσίας αυτής. 

Πάντως το ότι πέρασαν τόσοι ψυχολόγοι από την ζωή σας έστω και μέσω του παιδιού και τελικά αποδείχτηκαν όχι κατάλληλοι δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι κάπου εκεί έξω δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που είναι. Αν του το πρότεινες όχι με την ταμπέλα του \"ψυχολόγου\" αλλά του \"σύμβουλου γάμου\" ως μία ύστατη προσπάθεια να σώσετε τον γάμο σας πως πιστεύεις ότι θα αντιδρούσε;

----------


## gramle

το ξερω για το δημοσιο αλλά οπως ειπες και συ ειναι πρωινες ωρες και αυτος δουλευει. 
Οσο για τον συμβουλο γαμου, ψυχολογος δεν ειναι κι αυτος? ποια η διαφορα? τεσπα, πολυ το κουρασαμε το θεμα, ας αγχωθει και αυτος λιγο να βρει μια λυση. Βαρεθηκα να νταντευω ενα μωρο και να του αλλαζω παμπερς οπως πολυ καλα ειχε πει ο Αλεξανδρος

----------


## Tass

Καλά τα λες. Από την στιγμή που τον έβαλες στην διαδικασία να καταλάβει επιτέλους ότι υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα στον γάμο σας και είναι πολύ ορατή στο άμεσο μέλλον η περίπτωση να μην είστε πλέον μαζί ως ζευγάρι, καιρός είναι να κινητοποιηθεί και ο ίδιος. Αρκετά του τα έδωσες όλα στο χέρι, ας κάνει κάτι και μόνος του. 

Κι εσύ κοίτα να κάνεις κάτι για σένα. Επιτέλους πιά, το αξίζεις ρε γαμώτο! (pardon my French....)

----------


## Sofia

gramle μπραβο σου για το ανοιγμα που εκανες και μιλησες έτσι...είδες? ειχε αποτέλεσμα.... :Smile: 
ενα ανοιγμα απο μερους του, μια καλύτερη επικοινωνια...αυτο δεν σημαινει φυσικα οτι αλλαζει ο γαμος ή κατι αναλογο ειναι ομως παντα ενθαρρυντικη μια μορφη επικοινωνιας σε καποια βαθμο (και εννοωντας επικοινωνια δεν εννοω να καταληξετε σε κοινες αποφάσεις ή συμπεράσματα, αλλα να καταλαβετε ο ενας τον αλλο, καπως-εστω!)...

Το τί δικαιολογει τη συμπεριφορα του και τί οχι ειναι διαφορετικο απο το αν μπορειτε να ζήσετε μαζι ομως....

----------


## gramle

πολυ σοφο αυτο Σοφια μου....!

----------


## Tass

Συμφωνώ με την Σοφία. 

Πράγματι το αν τα παιδικά του βιώματα και οι τραυματικές εμπειρίες που έζησε διαμόρφωσαν την προσωπικότητά του σε αυτή που είναι σήμερα δεν έχει σχέση με το αν μπορείτε να είστε μαζί σε αυτό τον γάμο τελικά. Ο καθένας πρέπει να δουλεύει μόνος του με τον εαυτό του και όχι να περιμένει λόγω παιδικών τραυμάτων ή άλλων δυσάρεστων εμπειριών να τον δικαιολογήσουν και να του φέρονται με το γάντι. 

Ολοι μας πιστεύω σε κάποια ή κάποιες φάσεις της ζωής μας περάσαμε δυσκολίες και λούκια, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να έχουμε την απαίτηση από τους άλλους να μας κατανοούν για αυτό και να μας προσέχουν σαν να είμαστε ντελικάτα κινέζικα βάζα (από άποψη ψυχολογική). 

Η τελική ευθύνη της ζωής, της συμπεριφοράς μας και του τρόπου αντιμετώπισης των ευθυνών μας είναι δική μας.

----------


## gramle

Μου ειπε πως το καταλαβαινει οτι ειναι λαθος και η συμπεριφορα του απεναντι στο παιδι και γι αυτο το λογο δεν μπορει να κοιμηθει τα βραδια. Ψαχνοντας μια λυση.

----------


## Sofia

Ειναι σημαντικο που το καταλαβαινει.Αφου λοιπον το κατάλαβε, το επομενο βήμα ειναι να κανει κάτι ωστε να το σταματήσει. Θελει βοήθεια γι αυτο ή νομιζει πως μπορει να τα καταφερει μονος του?Μπορειτε να το συζητήσετε, να βρειτε μια λύση σ αυτο?

Αν δεν μπορειτε να βρειτε μια φορμουλα επικοινωνιας μεταξύ σας, πρεπει να βρειτε με το παιδακι σας....ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο, ακομα και για την σχεση που εχετε μεταξυ σας...Φανταζομαι και ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να μην δηλητηριαζετε την ψυχουλα του με κατηγοριες του ενος για τον αλλο ή με ενα βαρυ κλιμα στο οποιο μεγαλώνει

Εχετε δικαιωμα (εφοσον το επιλεγετε) να πληγωνετε ο ενας τον αλλο, αλλα οχι το παιδι σας...αυτο δεν εχει επιλογες, εχετε εσεις γι αυτο....

----------


## gramle

Ολα αυτο τα πληρωνει, τα δικα μας λαθη και τους εγωισμους μας. Και μετα θελουμε να λεμε οτι ειμαστε καλοι γονεις που του τα παρεχουμε ολα...
Το παιδι αλλα πραγματα θελει για να ειναι ευτυχισμενο, αλλά τωρα ειναι αργα που το καταλαβα. Ενας παιδοψυχιατρος μας ειπε οτι μεγαλο φαρμακο θα ηταν αν του καναμε ενα αδερφακι. Το παιδι αν ειχε αδερφακι θα ηταν εντελως διαφορετικο

----------


## Tass

Ομολογουμένως, όμως ένα αδερφάκι δεν είναι πανάκεια ιδιαίτερα όταν οι γονείς δεν έχουν αναπτύξει σωστά κανάλια επικοινωνίας...

----------


## Sofia

πιστευεις οτι στις συνθήκες που επικρατουν στο σπιτι σας ενα αδερφακι θα ηταν η καλυτερη λυση?

----------


## gramle

Aυτη τη στιγμη το μονο που με νοιαζει ειναι η ψυχικη υγεια του παιδιου. Τιποτα αλλο.
Δεν ξερετε τι τραβηξα. Ξερεις τι σημαινει το παιδι σου να αρνειται να φαει για 3 μηνες και η αιτια να εισαι εσυ? να φταις εσυ? Δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο συναισθημα. Και να μην το κανει απο καπριτσιο. Μας ελεγε οτι νιωθει ενα κομπο στο λαιμο του! Ο παιδοψυχιατρος μας ειπε πως ενα αδερφακι θα τα διορθωνε ολα. Και εμεις θα ειμασταν λιγοτερο ασφυκτικοι μαζι του γιατι θα ειχαμε και με καποιο αλλον να ασχολιουμασταν και αυτο δεν θα εδινε τοσο σημασια σε μας γιατι θα ειχε και καποιον αλλον μαζι του, παρεα του.

----------


## Sofia

gramle, αυτη τη στιγμη εχεις ενα παιδι που το λατρευεις κι ανησυχεις λοιπον σαν τρελή γι αυτο...μ αυτο που γραφεις, ειναι σαν να λες οτι θα θελες να κανεις ενα παιδι, το οποιο θα ναι μια λύση για το παιδι που ήδη εχεις φερει στον κοσμο. Σκεψου, οσο ψυχραιμα γίνεται: πιστευεις ότι το 2ο παιδι θα εφτιαχνε τα πραγματα στο σπιτι? πιστευεις οτι το παιδακι που εχεις ήδη, θα ηρεμουσε αυτοματως? φανταζεσαι τον εαυτο σου, να μπει στη διαδικασια να μεγαλώσει ενα ακομα παιδακι, με τις παρουσες συνθηκες, που μονο κατάλληλες δεν ειναι?εχεις σκεφτει οτι και στο αλλο παιδι, μπορει να παρουσιαστει καποιου ειδους ψυχολογικο προβλημα?

----------


## gramle

Δεν ξερω μωρε Σοφια μου. Ισως σκεφτομαι πολυ παρορμητικα αλλά δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις πως κανει για ενα αδερφακι. 
Να φανταστεις οτι ολοι οι γυρω το εχουν προσεξει. Οταν βλεπει μωρο κανει σαν τρελλος. Αφου να φανταστεις πως μου ζητησε να υοθετησουμε ενα παιδακι αν δεν μας στειλει ο Θεουλης ενα δικο μας. Με τα αδερφακια φιλων του κανει σαν χαζος. Μια μερα μαλιστα ηρθε απο το σχολειο πολυ σκεπτικος και στεναχωρημενος. Τον ρωτουσα τι εχει αλλά δεν μου ελεγε. 
Μετα απο πολλες ωρες το βραδυ, σε ασχετη στιγμη μου το ξεφουρνησε. \"Μαμα, ειμαι πολυ στεναχωρημενος, ολα τα παιδια στο σχολειο εχουν αδερφακι εκτος απο μενα. Εμενα κανεις δεν με αγαπαει εκτος απο σας (εμενα και τον μπαμπα του εννοουσε), δεν εχω παρεα, ειμαι μονος μου. Δεν με σκεφτεσαι. Εσυ εχεις 3 αδερφακια και εισαι ευτυχισμενη, εγω? Γιατι με αφηνεις μονο μου?\"

----------


## Sofia

gramle, καταλαβαινω την απελπισια σου...κι αυτο μου ακουγεται πραγματικα ως λυση απελπισιας! συγγνωμη αν γίνομαι σκληρή....σκεψου ομως οτι και το παιδι που θα φερεις μελλοντικα δεν ειναι παιχνιδι για τον μικρο, και οτι και το ιδιο μπορει να εχει προβληματα σοβαρα, αν δεν διορθωσετε πρωτα την υπαρχουσα κατάσταση στο σπιτι... Σκεφτεσαι τον εαυτο σου, να εχεις δυο παιδια (αντι για ενα) οπου το καθενα θα εχει την δικη του προσωπικοτητα φυσικα και τα δικα του προβληματα? πιστευεις οτι (οπως εισαι τώρα), το αντεχεις?

Δεν ειναι καλυτερα να επικεντρωθεις στο αγορακι σου τώρα και στο πως θα ξεπερασει το προβλημα του?

----------


## gramle

Εχεις δικιο. 
Να διορθωθει η κατασταση στο σπιτι.... Δεν ξερω. Το προσπαθω. Πολυ. Και αυτος φαινεται να το προσπαθει μετα απο την κουβενταπου του κανα. Ομως για ποσο? Δεν του εχω εμπιστοσυνη. Ειμαι πεπεισμενη πως δεν αλλαζει ο ανθρωπος. Τωρα ειναι κι αυτος απελπισμενος και προσπαθει ομως οταν ολα ηρεμησουν καπως ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη πως θα γινει παλι οπως παλια. Ισως και να εχει ταρακουνηθει πολυ αλλά και παλι ποσο να αλλαξεις τον χαρακτηρα σου και για ποσο καιρο?

----------


## Sofia

gramle η κατάσταση στο σπιτι δεν μπορει να διορθωθει μονο με εναν τροπο....δειξε εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου αρχικα....στο χω ξαναπει, ο ανθρωπος αλλαζει οσο θελει, αν θελει ομως...αν δει πραγματα στον εαυτο του, τα παρατηρησει και δει τί θελει να τα κανει...αλλα αυτο δεν γινεται απο μονο του δυστυχως!

----------


## Tass

Ακου την Σοφία, όντως έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα. 

Οταν κάποιος θέλει να αλλάξει μπορεί να το καταφέρει όμως μέχρι ενός ορισμένου σημείου. Σίγουρα αν το ψάξει και με την κατάλληλη βοήθεια θα μπορέσει να βγάλει από μέσα του όλα εκείνα τα θετικά στοιχεία που κρατάει τόσο καιρό κλεισμένα μέσα του και αυτό φυσικά θα βελτιώσει κατά πολύ το κλίμα ανάμεσά σας αλλά μην περιμένεις να αλλάξει και σε βαθμό να γίνει \"άλλος\" άνθρωπος. 

Οσο για το δεύτερο παιδί καταλαβαίνω τον καημό σου και την πίεση που δέχεσαι από το παιδί σου για αυτό, την ίδια πίεση δεχόμουν και εγώ από την μικρή μου με τα ίδια παράπονα και τον ίδιο καημό ένιωθα. Θα σου πω κάτι που σίγουρα θα σου φανεί απλοϊκό, ίσως αφελές και πολύ ρομαντικό. Οταν έρθει η ώρα που θα είσαι πραγματικά έτοιμη (σε όλα τα επίπεδα) να κάνεις παιδί (δεύτερο) τότε εκείνο θα έρθει στην ζωή σου. Μπορεί τότε να σου έρθει ξαφνικά και απρογραμμάτιστα (όπως ήρθε στην δική μου περίπτωση) και να νιώσεις ότι δεν θα ανταπεξέλθεις όμως στο τέλος όλα τα κομμάτια του παζλ θα μπούνε στην θέση τους και θα ξέρεις μέσα σου ότι ήρθε τότε που έπρεπε. 

Κάνε λιγάκι υπομονή, δούλεψε με τον εαυτό σου και τον άντρα σου, δούλεψε με το ήδη υπάρχον παιδί σου και να είσαι βέβαιη πως όλα θα γίνουν όπως ενδόμυχα τα επιθυμείς. Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό επιλέγω να πιστεύω και να εύχομαι για σένα.

----------


## gramle

Απο μονο του δεν γινεται σιγουρα. Πρεπει να βγαλει αυτα που εχει μεσα του και μονο τοτε θα μπορεσει να δει καθαρα και χωρις εγωισμους την κατασταση. Μονο καποιος ειδικος θα μπορουσε να το κανει αυτο. Διστυχως ειναι πολυ κλειστος τυπος και δεν ανοιγεται. Ενω εγω αντιθετως ειμαι ξεβρακωτος κωλος! Αν δεν πω αυτα που νιωθω θα σκασω

----------


## Tass

Ευτυχώς! Ακόμα και οι κώλοι χρειάζονται που και που να παίρνουν αέρα....

----------


## gramle

χαχαχα, καλο! μου ταιριαζει γαντι

----------


## Sofia

ωραιο..χεχε...ομως νομιζω οτι χρειαζεσαι κι αλλο αερα....

----------


## Tass

Viva la liberte!
(Ανάθεμά με αν το έγραψα σωστά...) 

Τα βάρη το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να μας κατεβάζουν και να μας εμποδίζουν να λειτουργούμε, εκτός κι αν είναι γυμναστικής οπότε αλλάζει το πράγμα. Ηδη είμαστε λόγω κοινωνικών συνθηκών αναγκασμένοι να κουβαλάμε πολλά από δαύτα. Το να τα επιβάλουμε και οι ίδιοι στον εαυτό μας, ε αυτό πάει πολύ! Πέτα τα από πάνω σου και μοιράσου τα. Δόξα το Θεό υπάρχουν αρκετοί άνθρωποι (όπως βλέπεις-διαβάζεις) που θέλουν να τα μοιραστούν μαζί σου.

----------


## gramle

σε λιγο θα αρχισω να φωναζω ΑΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ! οπως τα φανταρακια, χαχαχαχα

----------


## Tass

Εντάξει αλλά μην το παραχέ...με και αρχίσουμε να κυκλοφορούμε μόνιμα με αντιασφυξιογόνες. Για φαντάσου..

----------


## gramle

τασ, να σε ρωτησω, ποτε γεννας? τι ειναι αγορι ή κοριτσι?

----------


## Tass

Αρχές Νοέμβρη. Φύλο: ακόμα άγνωστο, δεν φάνηκε στους προηγούμενους υπέρηχους και περιμένω να μου πει ο γιατρός πότε να κάνω το Β΄επιπέδου.

Εχω την υποψία πάντως ότι θα είναι κοριτσάκι και πάλι. Οτι να΄ναι, γερό να΄ναι. Ο μπαμπάς θέλει κορίτσι, ο γιός του αγόρι, η κόρη μου κορίτσι, εγώ αγόρι αν και ένα κορίτσι ακόμα δεν με χαλάει, μου αρέσουν. 

Στοιχήματα ευπρόσδεκτα, χαααα χαααα χαααα.

----------


## Tass

Μπορώ να πω και κάτι προσωπικό μου που αφορά την μικρή μου και με έχει κάνει να σκάω από περηφάνεια; Να το πω, να το πω; 

Χθες μου είπαν από τον σύλλογο ρυθμικής που πηγαίνει εδώ και ένα χρόνο να την πάρουν στο αθλητικό τμήμα για να μπει στην ομάδα πρωταθλητισμού με σκοπό την εθνική ομάδα ρυθμικής. Και φυσικά ως γνήσια χαζομαμά κόντεψα να κατουρηθώ επάνω μου. Ισως και να μην γίνει τελικά, ίσως και να μην της αρέσει και το σταματήσει. Παρόλαυτά δεν μπορώ να πάψω να είμαι φουσκωμένη σαν διάνος. Γιατρέ, έχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## gramle

Αχου, κι εγω θα εσκαγα απο περιφανεια. Μπραβο ρε τασ, μπραβο και στην κορη σου. Να εισαι μια περιφανη μαμα, που το κακο? ποσο χρονων ειναι?

----------


## Tass

Είναι 6,5 χρ. ξανθιά, με μπλε-γκρι μάτια, λυγερόκορμη. 

Δεν ξέρω αν το κατάλαβες αλλά στην προωθώ για νύφη...

----------


## gramle

Κοιτα συνπτωση. Εχτες τον ρωτουσα ποιες του αρεσουν και μου ειπε οτι του αρεσουν οι ξανθιες του δικου μου! χαχαχα Αντε συμπεθερα, εκλεισε το συνοικεσιο!

Εμενα την Τεταρτη θα το παιξει μοντελο ο δικος μου! Γινεται μια επιδειξη ρουχων απο την εταιρεια energy, miss sixty, δεν ξερω αν την ξερεις, στο \"Ακρωτηρι\" και θα τον παω να κανει το μοντελο στα παιδικα ρουχα... Ειναι κουκλος ο μπαγασας. Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι η κορη σου θα τον καραγουσταρει! χαχαχα

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Είναι 6,5 χρ. ξανθιά, με μπλε-γκρι μάτια, λυγερόκορμη. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν το κατάλαβες αλλά στην προωθώ για νύφη...


εχεις κι αλλη προσφορα!

----------


## gramle

για πες ιντερ, αν και θα πρεπει να αλλαξω το θεμα!
το παιδι σου ομως αγορακι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Tass

Ολες οι προσφορές δεκτές αλλά ρε συ gramle με έβαλες σε πολύ μεγάλο πειρασμό τώρα! Την ξέρω την εταιρεία, πολύ ωραία ρούχα! Και την δικιά μου την έχουν ζητήσει κατά καιρούς κάποιοι για φωτογράφηση και τα σχετικά και οι αντιδράσεις όσων την γνωρίζουν είναι \"Πω, πω τι κούκλα είναι αυτή, τι μάτια, τι στόμα, να την βάλεις στις διαφημίσεις!\" αλλά δεν το προχώρησα ποτέ γιατί φοβήθηκα να σου πω μήπως και δεν της κάνει στην τελική και τόσο καλό. Ο δικός σου πως αντιδρά με όλο αυτό το σκηνικό του μόντελινγκ; 

(και σόρρυ που πήγα το θέμα αλλού..)

----------


## gramle

Ο δικος μου δεν ηθελε με τιποτα, ειναι υπερβολικα ντροπαλος. Ασε μεγαλη ιστορια. Ο αδερφος μου ο μικρος (μικρος 44 χρονων γαιδουρι! τεσπα) εχει μαγαζι με αυτα τα ρουχα. Οποτε διαμεσωλαβησε μετα απο δικη μου πιεση να παρει ο γιος μου μερος σ\' αυτη την επισειξη. Για να τον πεισω τον γιο μου να παρει μερος ειδα κι επαθα. Δεν ηθελε με τιποτα γιατι ντρεποταν. Εγω πιο πολυ το εκανα για να του σπασω αυτη την ντροπη. να ανοιχτει λιγο σε κοσμο. Πηγα στην περσινη επιδειξη αυτης της εταιρειας και επαθα πλακα με τα μικρουλια. Ειχαν φοβερη πλακα, και ειπα απο μεσα μου \"τι καλα να εβλεπα και τον δικο μου ετσι ανετος να βγαινει στον κοσμο\". Τα καταφερα τελικα και μαλιστα χωρις να τον πιεσω καθολου αλλά έβαλα ολη μου την μαεστρια και πονηρια και τον καταφερα να με παρακαλαει κι ολας να παρει μερος. Ξερω οτι ψαχνουν κι αλλα παιδακια. Θελεις μηπως να πω και για την κορη σου? Αν θελεις πες μου

----------


## Tass

Κοίτα να δεις σύμπτωση... Και εγώ το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω μαζί της. Ντροπαλή μέχρι αηδίας, μέχρι βέβαια να πάρει μπρος και μετά δεν την σταματάει τίποτα. Ξέρεις κάτι; Δες την Τετάρτη πως θα πάει με τον μικρό και αν σου πει ότι του άρεσε και δεν ένιωσε άβολα τότε θα ήθελα να μιλήσεις και για την δικιά μου, γιατί όχι; Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κιόλας για την πρόταση!

----------


## interappted

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Ολες οι προσφορές δεκτές αλλά ρε συ gramle με έβαλες σε πολύ μεγάλο πειρασμό τώρα! Την ξέρω την εταιρεία, πολύ ωραία ρούχα! Και την δικιά μου την έχουν ζητήσει κατά καιρούς κάποιοι για φωτογράφηση και τα σχετικά και οι αντιδράσεις όσων την γνωρίζουν είναι \"Πω, πω τι κούκλα είναι αυτή, τι μάτια, τι στόμα, να την βάλεις στις διαφημίσεις!\" αλλά δεν το προχώρησα ποτέ γιατί φοβήθηκα να σου πω μήπως και δεν της κάνει στην τελική και τόσο καλό. Ο δικός σου πως αντιδρά με όλο αυτό το σκηνικό του μόντελινγκ; 
> 
> (και σόρρυ που πήγα το θέμα αλλού..)



αγορι εχω 
ξανθο,πρασινα ματακια κ 1.20 στα 4,5!κιλα 18
δεν πιστευω να εχεις προβλημα που ειμαστε μικροτεροι?????!!!

----------


## gramle

Εγω τον προετοιμασα πολυ. Καταρχας του εδειξα το dvd με την περσινη επιδειξη. Καταενθουσιαστηκε. Μετα του ειπα οτι θα ηθελα πολυ να τον διαλεγανε κι αυτον να παει φετος αλλά ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γιατι περνουνε μονο τα πολυ ομορφα παιδακια, εκει τσιμπησε και σκεφτεται \"εγω δεν ειμαι ομορφος?\" και του λεω για να δουμε θα σε διαλεξουνε? ενω εγω τα ειχα κανονισει ολα. Οταν βεβαια του ειπα οτι τον διαλεξανε απορησε που τον ειδαν και του ειπα ψεματα οτι εστειλα φωτογραφια του. Και μενα ειναι μεχρι να παρει μπρος. Μαλιστα χτες εκανε και προβες πως θα περπαταει. Και το σκατο εκανε και ποζες. Ειχε πολυ πλακα!
Εννοεις για του χρονου? εγω εννοουσα για τωρα να την φερεις. την Τεταρτη. Ισως να ειναι δυσκολο για σενα τελευταια στιγμη. Δεν ξερω σκεψου το. Ειναι παντως φανταστικα. Εγω ξετρελλαθηκα με την περσινη.

----------


## Tass

Την ώρα είναι την Τετάρτη; Θα ήθελα πολύ να έρθουμε, να δει και εκείνη πως είναι και με την προϋπόθεση ότι θέλει και κριθεί κατάλληλη να λάβει μέρος τότε ναι, για του χρόνου έλεγα. Πάντως το χειρίστηκες με πολύ μαεστρία πρέπει να πω. 

Ιντερ, η ηλικία δεν μας χαλάει, τουναντίον! Ε ρε γλέντια, στο τέλος θα γίνει σφαγή μου φαίνεται, χααχαχαα..

----------


## gramle

Δεν τιθεται θεμα καταλληλοτητας οπως μου την περιεγραψες. Ειναι στις 10 ιωρα το βραδυ.

----------


## Tass

Η ώρα είναι ιδανική. Χρειάζεται πρόσκληση;

----------


## gramle

νομιζω πως ναι. Αν φυσικα επαιρνε μερος η κορη σου δεν θα χρειαζοσουν αλλά τωρα δεν ξερω πως θα μπορουσες να την προμηθευτεις

----------


## Tass

Μακάρι να έπαιρνε μέρος τώρα, αν όμως της το έλεγα και μάλιστα τώρα τελευταία στιγμή το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα εισέπρατα ένα ηχηρότατο όχι και με το δίκιο της. Θα ήταν σαν να την πετούσα στα βαθιά να κολυμπήσει χωρίς σωσίβιο. 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δούμε για του χρόνου; Εντωμεταξύ θα έχουμε και την δυνατότητα να γνωριστούμε και εμείς, αν θα ήθελες και εσύ.

----------


## gramle

Η αληθεια ειναι πως εγω τον πιλατευω απο το Πασχα. Στην αρχη πηρα κι εγω ενα ΟΧΙ σαν περικεφαλαια αλλα δεν τον πιεσα. Μετα τον πηγα σε μια επιδειξη που ειχε διοργανωσει ο αδερφος μου για να προβαλει τα δικα του ρουχα και του αρεσε. Μετα εκανα αυτα που σου ειπα και στο τελος με παρακαλουσε να τον παω! Ειναι λιγο της τελευταιας στιγμης για σενα, κριμα. 
Για του χρονου ναι πολυ ευχαριστως. Και φυσικα θα ηθελα να γνωριστουμε, και το ρωτας? ατομα σαν και σενα ποιος δεν θα θελε να τα γνωρισει και να τα κανει παρεα? Τιμη μου, τασ μου!

----------


## Tass

Και δική μου φυσικά!

----------


## gramle

σε ποια περιοχη μενεις αληθεια?

----------


## Tass

Αργυρούπολη. 

Εσύ;

----------


## gramle

Ν. Ηρακλειο. Πολυ κοντα ειμαστε βρε! το Ακρωτηρι ομως ειναι πολυ κοντα σου αντε να ερθεις την Τεταρτη

----------


## Tass

Οντως είναι αλλά με χωρίζει μία πρόσκληση... Σνιφ, σνιφ...

----------


## gramle

μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου δωσω εγω αλλά δεν εχω αυτη τη δυνατοτητα. Κριμα.... Θα ηταν και μια ευκαιρια να γνωρισει καιο γιος μου την υποτιθεμενη μελλοντικη του γυναικα!

----------


## Tass

Ναι ρε γαμώτο...! 

Δεν πειράζει όμως, έχουμε μέρες μπροστά μας. Κάποια στιγμή θα γίνει και αυτό.

----------


## gramle

Χρονια θες να πεις, εκτος κι αν εχεις κατα νου να γινει μεσα στο 2007 ο γαμος!

Πλακα κανω. Οταν νιωσουμε ετοιμες θα γινει. Σε εχω συμπαθησει πολυ. Εισαι και γαμω τα ατομα

----------


## Tass

Παρομοίως. Τα αισθήματα είναι αμοιβαία.

----------


## gramle

ωραια, χαιρομαι πολυ τασ μου!

----------


## Tass

Αυτη δεν ξαναεφτιαξε την ζωη της με καποιον αλλον? Σου μιλησε ασχημα μπροστα στο παιδι?

(απαντησε μου στο δικο μου θρεντ \"πως να φερομαι στις κρισεις πανικου κλπ\" γιατι δεν ειναι σωστο να κανουμε δικη μας κουβεντα σε ξενο θεμα) 


Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση. Εκανες πολύ καλά και μου είπες να το συνεχίσουμε εδώ. Λοιπόν...

Οχι δεν ξανάφτιαξε την ζωή της γιατί όπως λέει θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να αφιερωθεί στο παιδί της αν και προσωπικά έτσι όπως την κόβω δεν το έκανε γι΄αυτό αλλά από ανασφάλεια. Βλέπεις με τον πρώην της έχουν 10 χρόνια διαφορά (εκείνος είναι 42χρ) και καλώς ή κακώς τα σημάδια του χρόνου έχουν αρχίσει να φαίνονται, πράγμα το οποίο δεν θα ήταν απαγορευτικό από μόνο του αλλά αν το συνδιάσεις με τον χαρακτήρα που έχει είναι μάλλον αποτρεπτικό για κάποιον που θα ήθελε να συνάψει σοβαρές σχέσεις μαζί της. 

Και ναι μου μίλησε άσχημα μπροστά στο δικό της παιδί και ανέλαβε ο πρώην να την συνετίσει εκείνη την στιγμή. Πίστεψέ με αν το είχε κάνει μπροστά στο δικό μου και του δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα δεν θα φερόμουν τόσο ήρεμα και πολιτισμένα όσο φέρθηκα, όμως στην προκειμένη ο μικρός της ένιωσε τόσο άσχημα και άβολα και ο σύντροφός μου εξαγριώθηκε τόσο πολύ που δεν θέλησα να ρίξω κι άλλο λάδι στην φωτιά. Επειτα με αυτό που έκανε εκείνη η ίδια έβαλε τα χεράκια της και έβγαλε τα ματάκια της. Δεν χρειαζόταν κάτι περισσότερο να γίνει ή να ειπωθεί μετά από αυτό.

----------


## gramle

Δεν καταλαβα. Εκεινη ειναι 32?
Σιγουρα ειναι δικαιολογια οτι θελει να αφιερωθει στο παιδι. 
Μπορεις εν ολιγεις (αν δεν βαριεσαι να γραφεις) να μου πεις τι σου ειπε?

----------


## Tass

Πρόσθεσε άλλα 20 στα 32 και θα φτάσεις στο σωστό αποτέλεσμα. 

Δεν βαριέμαι. Κάτσε να οργανωθώ και θα στα γράψω όλα.

----------


## gramle

Αααααααα, αυτη ειναι 10 χρονια μεγαλυτερη. Τωρα καταλαβα. Αυτος γιατι την χωρισε?

----------


## Tass

Γιατί πλέον μετά από 13 χρόνια μαζί δεν είχαν άλλο μέσο επικοινωνίας εκτός του παιδιού. Γιατί όπως μου είπε είδε στο πρόσωπό της την μαμά του κι όταν κάποια στιγμή ωρίμασε και το ξεπέρασε έκανε τις επιλογές του. Βλέπεις είχαν σχέση από όταν εκείνος ήταν 22 και εκείνη 32 και στα 35 του χώρισαν. Αν βέβαια εκείνη ήταν πιό διαχυτική μαζί του, πιό ήπια και λιγότερο χολερική και δεν τον αντιμετώπιζε σαν μικρό παιδάκι ίσως και να τα είχαν καταφέρει, ποιός ξέρει;

----------


## Tass

Πριν από 7 μήνες περίπου, κάποιο Σ/Κ που δεν είχαμε τα παιδιά (κάθε δεύτερο Σ/Κ είναι με μπαμπά και μαμά αντίστοιχα) είχαμε κανονίσει με την οικογένεια του συντρόφου μου να πάμε εκδρομή στο Διακοφτό που είναι και ο τόπος καταγωγής τους. Ενώ είχαμε μόλις ξεκινήσει τον παίρνει στο κινητό αλαφιασμένη εκείνη και του λέει ότι πρέπει κατεπειγόντως να μεταφέρει την μητέρα της στο νοσοκομείο η οποία ήταν στα πρόθυρα θανάτου και να κόψει τον λαιμό και τον σβέρκο του να έρθει να πάρει το παιδί. (Σημείωση: η καταγωγή της είναι από Κύπρο και είχε φέρει την μητέρα της να μείνει μαζί της εδώ Αθήνα όταν πέθανε ο πατέρας της δήθεν για να την προσέχει αλλά περισσότερο για να εισπράτει από την σύνταξή της και αυτά τα λέω με πλήρη συνείδηση και όχι από κακία). Της λέει λοιπόν ότι τον πιάνει απροετοίμαστο και ότι έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει για να πάμε οικογενειακώς στο Διακοφτό (πρόσεχε όχι μαζί μου οι δυό μας αλλά με όλη του την οικογένεια, γονείς, αδερφή+άντρα+παιδί και αδερφό+γυναίκα+παιδί).

Εκείνη εξαγριώνεται και αρχίζει τα γαμοσταυρίδια. Εκείνος ανταποδίδει. Εγώ ακούω απλώς. Μετά το κλείσιμο του τηλεφώνου από εκείνον με την δήλωση ότι δεν θα πάει να πάρει το παιδί και σιγά μην της κάνει το χατήρι προσπαθώ να τον λογικέψω λέγοντάς του να πάμε από κει γιατί είναι αμαρτία το παιδάκι να καταλήξει στους γείτονες. Πράγματι αυτό και γίνεται. 

Φτάνουμε εκεί και βγαίνουμε και οι δύο από το αμάξι. Εκείνος πάει στην πόρτα και χτυπάει να ανοίξει (είναι μονοκατοικία μόλις 550 τετραγωνικών..) και εγώ μένω κάτω πατώντας στον δρόμο και το πεζοδρόμιο, σημείωσέ το γιατί έχει σημασία για τα παρακάτω. Κάποια στιγμή μας ανοίγει ο μικρός και διαπιστώνουμε ότι τον έχει αφήσει μόνο του μαζί με την ετοιμοθάνατη και έχει πάει να παραδώσει ένα κέηκ γενεθλίων που έχει φτιάξει σε μία γειτόνισσα που θα έκανε πάρτυ εκείνο το απόγευμα (;! :Wink:  

Εκείνη την στιγμή καταφτάνει και εκείνη. Περνώντας από δίπλα μου για να μπει στο σπίτι μου ρίχνει μία δολοφονική ματιά. Την γράφω. Οπως ανεβαίνει τα σκαλιά για να φτάσει στην πόρτα να μπει στο σπίτι της και ενώ το παιδί έρχεται με την βαλίτσα στο χέρι προς το μέρος μου για να μπει στο αμάξι και από πίσω το ακολουθεί ο πατέρας του, εκείνη κοντοστέκεται στο πλατύσκαλο και αρχίζει «Και καλά εσύ γάϊδαρε (ο πρώην) δεν νοιάζεσαι για το παιδί σου και δίνεις προτεραιότητα στις γκόμενες και στις εκδρομές (σημειωτέον ότι ήδη συγκατοικούσαμε ένα 8μηνο τότε και είχαμε πει ότι πάμε για γάμο στο άμεσο μέλλον). Εσύ μωρή τσουλάρα (εμένα) που είσαι και μάνα δεν ντρέπεσαι να εμφανίζεσαι εδώ και να μπαίνεις μες το σπίτι μου που το έφτιαξα με τους δικούς μου κόπους (με λεφτά του πρώην δλδ); Δεν έχεις τσίπα πάνω σου καθόλου; Τέτοια ******* είσαι μωρή ξεδιάντροπη;» Εκείνη την ώρα συνειδητοποιεί ο δικός μου το τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και σε ποιόν ουρλιάζει και την παίρνει στο κυνήγι με μία κοτρώνα ανά χείρας. Ευτυχώς εκείνη προλαβαίνει και μπαίνει μέσα και την κοτρώνα την τρώει η πόρτα (που από τότε φιγουράρει ένα πολύ ωραίο βαθούλωμα και την είχε πάρει τότε μόλις, ολοκαίνουργια ήταν) και όχι το κεφάλι της. Καθόλη την διάρκεια εγώ δεν έβγαλα κιχ.

Μου πήρε αρκετή ώρα να τον συνεφέρω, το δε παιδάκι δεν μίλαγε δεν λάλαγε στο πρώτο μισό της διαδρομής. Ευτυχώς έβαλα τα δυνατά μου και με τα πολλά τους έκανα να γελάσουν και να ξαναβρούν το κέφι τους.

Το ρεζουμέ; Μάθαμε από το ίδιο το παιδάκι ότι η γιαγιά του δεν ήταν καθόλου ετοιμοθάνατη, απλώς δεν άντεχε άλλο να μείνει με την κόρη της γιατί της είχε σπάσει τα νεύρα και ήθελε να επιστρέψει στο δικό της σπίτι. Η δε μάνα του είχε βγάλει τα εισητήρια για εκείνη και την μάνα της τρεις μέρες πιό πριν. Απλώς φαίνεται με τα ψησίματα των διάφορων κέηκ θα ξεχάστηκε η γυναίκα και δεν θυμήθηκε να ειδοποιήσει τον πατέρα του παιδιού της ότι το παιδί του θα έπρεπε να μείνει κάπου. 

Και κάνω και γω τώρα μία ερώτηση. Αν αυτό όλο το σκηνικό και το σκεπτικό της δεν δείχνουν άνθρωπο που έχει κακία και απωθημένα μέσα του τότε τι δείχνουν ακριβώς;

----------


## krino

διαβασα αρκετες σελιδες μεχρι που κουραστηκα...
συνεχεια διαβαζα ενα πραγμα: 
Το παιδι.... και το παιδι.... και ναι φυσικα το παιδι.

Δεν μπορεσα να μην αναρωτηθω αγαπητη gramble, αν μεσα σε αυτο το κυκεωνα υπαρχεις πουθενα εσυ.
Γιατι οσο και να διαβασα, ο εαυτος ηταν ανυπαρκτος και ολα κινουνται γυρω απο ενα παιδι και τι προβληματα θα εχει η εχει ηδη....
Το επομενο βημα σου φανταζομαι ειναι να κανεις και την ιφιγενεια.

----------


## gramle

Aχ ρε τασ, φοβερο. Η γυναικα δεν παει καλα. Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι πως υπαρχουν τετοιες μανες που για την δικη τους χαρα και ικανοποιηση βαζουν μπροστα το παιδι τους και προτιμουν να το πληγωσουν για την δικη τους ευχαριστηση. Ειναι κριμα τετοια ατομα να γινονται γονεις. 
Εσυ ησουν κυρια, μπραβο. Γι αυτο και το παιδακι, αν και μαμα του αυτη, καταλαβε περι τινος προκειται. Αλλά γιατι να πληγωνεται ετσι? ειναι μεγαλο το βαρος να γνωριζεις οτι η μανα σου ειναι μια κακιστρω εγωιστρια.

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by krino_
> διαβασα αρκετες σελιδες μεχρι που κουραστηκα...
> συνεχεια διαβαζα ενα πραγμα: 
> Το παιδι.... και το παιδι.... και ναι φυσικα το παιδι.
> 
> Δεν μπορεσα να μην αναρωτηθω αγαπητη gramble, αν μεσα σε αυτο το κυκεωνα υπαρχεις πουθενα εσυ.
> Γιατι οσο και να διαβασα, ο εαυτος ηταν ανυπαρκτος και ολα κινουνται γυρω απο ενα παιδι και τι προβληματα θα εχει η εχει ηδη....
> Το επομενο βημα σου φανταζομαι ειναι να κανεις και την ιφιγενεια.


Krino, δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη πως δεν εισαι μαμα ακομη. Οταν γινεις θα καταλαβεις. Θα δεις

----------


## krino

Αν με αυτο υποννοεις οτι μια μανα πρεπει να κανει θυσιες, μεχρι και να απαρνηθεις τον εαυτο σου,
ευχαριστω και δεν θα παρω.
Και δεν χρειαζεται να γινω τιποτα για να καταλαβω, προτιμω αυτο που ειμαι τωρα.
Βλεπω εσενα που σιγουρα καταλαβες και μου φτανει....

Φυσικα ο καθενας οριοθετει τον εαυτο του, οπως νομιζει καλυτερα επι αυτου δεν εχω να σχολιασω κατι.

----------


## gramle

Ο καθενας εχει τις προτεραιοτητες του. Η δικη μου ειναι το παιδι μου. Ειτε ειναι σωστο ειτε λαθος,ετσι ειναι. Δεν λεω οτι ειμαι σωστη ετσι οπως φερομαι και γι αυτο το συζηταω εδω για να παρω διαφορες γνωμες. Και η δικη σου αποδεκτη και σ\' ευχαριστω. Απλα το να ειρωνευεσαι (Το επομενο βημα σου φανταζομαι ειναι να κανεις και την ιφιγενεια) το προβλημα καποιου δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο εδω μεσα. Αν πιστευα οτι ημουν σωστη και ολα αυτα που εκανα ηταν και το καλυτερο δεν θα το εγραφα εδω σαν προβλημα γιατι θα ημουν ενταξει με τον εαυτο μου και με αυτα που επραττα.

----------


## interappted

τι εγινε χθες με τον μικρο?

----------


## gramle

καλημερα ιντερ μου,
τι εννοεις τι εγινε? δεν μου κλεισαν ακομη ραντεβου απο το ιατροπαιδαγωγικο κεντρο του Δημου. Περιμενω τηλεφωνο τους για να το κανονισουμε. Μου ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν ως την Τριτη. Σ\' Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου.
Εσεις πως τα πατε? Πως δουλευει ο παιδοψυχολογος που πατε? Μιλατε μπροστα στο παιδι? Αυτος που πηγα τελευταια ηταν της αποψης να τα λεω ολα μπροστα του. Μου φανηκε λιγο κουλο δεν ξερω

----------


## interappted

μεχρι τωρα μπεναμε πρωτα ο μικρος κ μετα εγω 
απο αυτη τη συνεδρεια (Δευτερα) θα μπενουμε μαζι κατι σαν group therapy!
μη με ξαναευχαριστησεις για το ενδιαφερον 
λες να μην νοιαζομουνα για σενα κ το παιδακι σου?

----------


## gramle

θελω να μου πεις πως πηγε. Ειμαι πολυ περιεργη. Στο παιδι τι λες? γιατι πατε εκει? του λες την αληθεια?

----------


## interappted

εχει γινει πολυ επιθετικος απο τοτε που πεθανε ο πατερας του 
ειμαι κ εγω χαλια ψυχολογικα με βγαλαν 2 γιατροι οριακη κ το παιδι τα εχει παιξει
ξερει ολη μα ολη την αληθεια!
ξερει οτι παμε εκει για να ξαλαφρωσει η ψυχουλα του απο οτι τον στεναχωρει να μιλαει μαζι του να τον εμπιστευεται.Του χω πει οτι ειναι ενας γιατρος για οτι μας στεναχωρει
παει εδω κι εναμιση χρονο αλλα του το ειχα διακοψει πιστευοντας οτι τα παει καλυτερα ομως...να που ξαναπαμε κ βοηθιομαστε παρα παρα πολυ!

----------


## gramle

Οταν λες επιθετικος? Σε σενα ή στα αλλα παιδια? Εχει φιλους? του αρεσει να παιζει με άλλα παιδακια?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Ο καθενας εχει τις προτεραιοτητες του. Η δικη μου ειναι το παιδι μου. Ειτε ειναι σωστο ειτε λαθος,ετσι ειναι.
> 
> 
> Δεν ειμαι σε θεση να σε κρινω για τις επιλογες σου, οποιες και αν ειναι αυτες.
> Μπορω απλα να μην τις επικροτω με το δικο μου σκεπτικο και σταση ζωης αλλα μεχρι εκει.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καλη σου μερα...

----------


## gramle

Δεν προκειται για απλα λαθη που διορθωνονται ετσι απλα, ιδιως οταν υπαρχει και ενα παιδι που δεν φταιει σε τιποτα να πληρωνει για τις λαθος δικες σου επιλογες. Σου ειπα, δεν εχεις παιδι γι\' αυτο και κρινεις ετσι ευκολα. Τουλαχιστον βαλε την παραμετρο οτι δεν εχεις την αναλογη εμπειρια για να το κανεις. Τεσπα, σου ευχομαι, οταν εσυ αποκτησεις παιδια να φερεσαι ετσι οπως θελεις χωρις να εχει αρνητικη επιπτωση στα παιδια σου.

----------


## krino

Παραμετρους να βαλω οσους θες....
το προβλημα δεν λυνεται ομως, αυτη ειναι η ουσια.

Ειμαι πολυ σκεπτικος στο να κανω παιδι, οχι τοσο για το αν θα του περασω σωστα μυνηματα (μεγαλη κουβεντα αυτη) οσο για το αν αξιζει το κοπο να ζησει σε ενα κοσμο που καθε μερα πρεπει να δινει πολεμους για να επιβιωσει.
Σε αυτο το θεμα, στεκομαι με ιδιαιτερη σοβαροτητα και προσοχη, ισως βεβαια καποια στιγμη να κανω παιδια δεν το αποκλειω, απλα ξερεις ειμαι καθετος στο οταν αποφασισω κατι τετοιο να υπαρχει κατ εμε η τελεια συντροφος μητερα για να μην στερηθει το παιδι τουλαχιστον τα βασικα: Την στηριξη που απαιτειται στα πρωτα του βηματα μεχρι να γινει ολοκληρωμενος ανθρωπος.

----------


## gramle

Σωμφωνω απολυτως

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by krino_
> απλα ξερεις ειμαι καθετος στο οταν αποφασισω κατι τετοιο να υπαρχει κατ εμε η τελεια συντροφος μητερα για να μην στερηθει το παιδι τουλαχιστον τα βασικα


αγαπητε Κρινε ... εχεις διαβασει το Μεγαλο Ρεμαλι; Σιγα το πραμα να βγαλεις γκομενα αν εισαι νεος, ωραιος κ ζαμπλουτος οπως εγω. Ο,τι αξιζει ειναι να τα καταφερεις οντας ασχημος, απλυτος κ ανεργος.

Μονο ενα πραγμα δεν προκειται να σου συμβει ποτε: το τελειο. Τι το περιμενεις λοιπον; http://homepage.eircom.net/~bray/em/mssmile4.gif

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> 
> 
> 
> αγαπητε Κρινε ... εχεις διαβασει το Μεγαλο Ρεμαλι;
> 
> 
> Φιλτατε νομποντιε,
> οχι για πες το στορυ πανω κατω...
> ...


Σορρυ για το σχολιο, αλλα εχω μεγαλη ιδεα για τον εαυτο μου για να τον χαραμισω ετσι, απλα και μονο για να μην νιωθω μονος.....

----------


## kanenas

Το \"Μεγαλο Ρεμαλι\" (εκδ. παρα πεντε) ινε κομικ κι εχι γραφτι απο τον Reiser (δεν ξερο ποσ προφερετε στα γαλικα). Το σχολιο που παρεθεσα ινε δικο του. Ιδου ενα ακομι ελαχιστο δειγμα:


http://laspistasteria.files.wordpres.../patriotes.jpg

Καταταλα, διαφωνουμε ελαχιστα κ μαλιστα ασπαζομαι πληρως αρκετες διαπιστωσεις σου. Ενα μονο σχολιο. Το τι ειναι η ζωη, αποτελει σε μεγαλο βαθμο συναρτηση του πως τη βλεπεις.

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Πριν από 7 μήνες περίπου, κάποιο Σ/Κ .........


Εκτός από το σχόλιο της gramle



> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Aχ ρε τασ, φοβερο. Η γυναικα δεν παει καλα. Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι πως υπαρχουν τετοιες μανες που για την δικη τους χαρα και ικανοποιηση βαζουν μπροστα το παιδι τους και προτιμουν να το πληγωσουν για την δικη τους ευχαριστηση. Ειναι κριμα τετοια ατομα να γινονται γονεις. 
> Εσυ ησουν κυρια, μπραβο. Γι αυτο και το παιδακι, αν και μαμα του αυτη, καταλαβε περι τινος προκειται. Αλλά γιατι να πληγωνεται ετσι? ειναι μεγαλο το βαρος να γνωριζεις οτι η μανα σου ειναι μια κακιστρω εγωιστρια.


να προσθέσω ότι με άρεσε και η διακοσμητική διάθεση του άντρα σου Tass..... την έκανε την πόρτα art nouveau ένα πράγμα.......λολ......

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by kanenas_
> Μονο ενα πραγμα δεν προκειται να σου συμβει ποτε: το τελειο. Τι το περιμενεις λοιπον; http://homepage.eircom.net/~bray/em/mssmile4.gif


Σε αυτό δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω απερίφραστα. . . .

----------


## gramle

Tασουλινι, σου βρηκα προσκληση για την Τεταρτη. Μην αγχωθεις ομως, αν δεν μπορεις δεν πειραζει. Θα την δωσω αλλου. Αν θελεις πες μου να το κανονισουμε. Θα ειναι πολυ ωραια.

----------


## Tass

Αχ Gramle, με καταϋποχρεώνεις!

Κάτσε να δω λίγο το πρόγραμμα πως βγαίνει και θα σου απαντήσω λίαν συντόμως!

----------


## gramle

Τι λες μωρε? σε υποχρεωνω. Μην το σκεφτεσαι. και μην σκεφτεις πως πρεπει να ρθεις με το στανιο! αν δεν σου βγαινει δηλαδη, επειδη σου βρηκα προσκληση. Δεν θα δυσκολευτω να την δωσω αλλου! Απλα πρεπει να μου πεις μεσα στη μερα.

----------


## Tass

Σου έστειλα ένα U2U. Το έλαβες;

----------


## gramle

ΑΧ οχι, δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν μπορω να διαβασω τα U2U.

----------


## Tass

Και τώρα τι; 

Θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να επικοινωνήσουμε αλλά δεν θέλω να βγάλω και τα προσωπικά μου στοιχεία φόρα παρτίδα... 

Τέλος πάντων... θα ποστάρω εδώ αυτό που σου έγραφα στο μύνημα. Εκτός κι αν έχεις κάποια άλλη ιδέα...

----------


## gramle

Γαμωτο μου. Δεν ξερω ρε Τασ. Δεν εχω καμια αλλη ιδεα. 
Πρεπει να κανω καποια αναβαθμιση απ\' οτι μου ειπαν εδω για να μπορω να διαβαζω τα U2U. Ειμαι στη δουλεια και δεν εχω τη δυνατοτητα να το κανω. Αν εισαι σιγουρη οτι θες να ρθεις να το δουμε τι θα κανουμε. Εισαι ομως σιγουρη?

----------


## Tass

Λοιπόν here goes....

\"Θέλω πολύ να έρθω όμως στον σύντροφό μου δεν έχω πει τίποτα για την εγγραφή μου σε αυτό το φόρουμ και ούτε και θέλω να σου πω την αλήθεια. Ετσι λοιπόν δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς να του πω για το πως γνωριστήκαμε και πως βρέθηκα με την εν λόγω πρόσκληση στο χέρι.. Αν αυτό το εμπόδιο μπορούσε να ξεπεραστεί με κάποιο τρόπο δεν θα υπήρχε από μεριάς μου κανένα κόλλημα και σίγουρα θα ερχόμασταν. Βλέπεις με το να ερχόμασταν του χρόνου θα είχα άπλετο χρόνο να του πω κάποια εξήγηση για το πως βρέθηκα καλεσμένη σε ένα τέτοιο event. Τώρα όμως; Εχεις καμμιά ιδέα να μου προτείνεις; Πάντως ένας από τους λόγους που δεν θέλω να του πω για το φόρουμ είναι γιατί θέλω να το κρατήσω για τον εαυτό μου πρώτον και δεύτερο δεν θέλω να διαβάσει αυτά που γράφω, κάποια πράγματα θέλω να τα κρατάω για μένα. Περιμένω μύνημά σου. Πολλά, πολλά φιλιά!\"

----------


## interappted

γεια σας tass k gramle
gramle πηγες το μικρο?

----------


## Tass

Καλημέρα Ιντερ!

Πως είσαι σήμερα;

----------


## interappted

κανενα πρωι δεν ξυπναω καλα 
αλλα προσπαθω!

εσυ?

----------


## Tass

Καλούτσικα... 

Το Σ/Κ με είχε πιάσει μία μελαγχολία και ένα νταούνιασμα, δεν ήξερα τι ήθελα. Από την μιά να φύγω κάπου μακριά, από την άλλη να μείνω εκεί που ήμουν χωρίς να κουνάω ούτε πόδια ούτε χέρια... Χθες το βραδάκι μόνο κάπως ψιλοσυνήλθα με την γιορτή του παιδικού της μικρής και την επίδειξη της ρυθμικής (είχαμε βλέπεις 2 εκδηλώσεις την μία πίσω από την άλλη, καημένο μου παιδάκι..). Τα΄μπηξα και στις δύο και ηρέμησα κάπως. Το μόνο σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι σήμερα δεν έχω καμμία μα καμμία απολύτως όρεξη για δουλειά...

----------


## interappted

ωχ κι εσυ,ε?
8ωρο δουλευεις?

----------


## Tass

Αχα.... (μεταφρασμένο: ναι)

----------


## gramle

Τασουλινι μου και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω. Ουτε κι εγω θελω να μαθει ο δικος μου για τη γνωριμια ιντερνετ. Το σκεφτομαι απο χτες που σου βρηκα την προσκληση τι να πουμε γιατι το φανταστηκα οτι κι εσυ θα ειχες το ιδιο προβλημα. Αν λεγαμε οτι γνωριζομαστε μεσω δουλειας? Εγω δουλευω σε κατασκευαστικη εταιρεια. Εσυ? μηπως βρουμε καποια ακρη ετσι.

----------


## Tass

Δουλεύω σε ναυτασφαλιστική. Καμμία σχέση... 

Εγώ σκέφτηκα μήπως του έλεγα για κάποιο μαγαζί όπου πηγαίνοντας να ψωνίσω για παιδικά ρούχα συμπέσαμε και πιάσαμε ψιλοκουβένα και κάποια στιγμή αναφερθήκαμε στο πως είναι τα παιδιά μας και μου είπες ότι επειδή ο αδερφός σου (που είναι αλήθεια) έχει το κατάστημα με τα παιδικά και ψάχνει για παιδάκια για επιδείξεις και μιάς και ο γιός σου θα πάρει μέρος στην μεθαυριανή αν θα ήθελα να έρθω και αν η κόρη μου κάνει να το συζητούσαμε να έπαιρνε μέρος και εκείνη σε μία μελλοντική επίδειξη... Πως σου ακούγεται; Το μόνο που με κολλάει είναι α) ότι πιθανώς να του φανεί παρατραβηγμένο και να μην το πιστέψει και β) θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ότι έχουμε ξαναειδωθεί έλα μου όμως που δεν... ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω και γω.

----------


## gramle

Κοιτα, ειναι λιγο τραβηγμενο σε μαγαζι με ρουχα, και τετοια οικειοτητα που σου εδωσα και προσκληση. Ασε που εχω να παω καιρο για ψωνια και δεν θα το χαψει ο δικος μου. Καμια ιδεα ρε παιδια? τι να πω δεν ξερω. Σκεφτομαι....
Για το 2ο κολλημα ομως μην ανησυχεις, θα ιδωθουμε να σου δωσω την προσκληση οποτε δεν θα ειμαστε δυο ξενες. Το θεμα ειναι τι θα πουμε για το πως γνωριστηκαμε. Μεσω δουλειας ειναι το καλυτερο. Τι ακριβως ασφαλιζετε? να πω οτι ειχα ερθει σε επαφη μαζι σου για να ασφαλισω κατι απο τη δουλεια. Εγω δουλευω στο τμημα κατασκευων αιολικων παρκων. Μηπως ασφαλιζετε και τετοια πραγματα?

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by interappted_
> γεια σας tass k gramle
> gramle πηγες το μικρο?


Καλημερα ιντερακι μου,
οχι ακομη δεν τον πηγα γιατι περιμενω τηλεφωνο τους να κλεισουμε ραντεβου. Μου ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν ως την Τριτη. Αλλά δημοσιο ειναι αυτο, δεν περιμενω και πολλα. Θα παρω εγω αν δεν με παρουν ως αυριο

----------


## Tass

Δυστυχώς μόνο καράβια ασφαλίζουμε και εγώ είμαι στο λογιστήριο οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι μιλήσαμε για κάποιο τιμολόγιο αλλά από που και ως που; Οντως η δουλειά είναι η πιό καλή δικαιολογία όμως πρέπει να είναι πιστευτή και από τον δικό σου και από τον δικό μου και εγώ δεν έχω κάνει καθόλου κουβέντα στον δικό μου για κάποια σχετική γνωριμία μαζί σου. Θα φανεί πολύ περίεργο και στους δυό τους και θα τους μπούνε ψύλλοι στα αφτιά και δεν θα έχουν και άδικο. Μην πάμε και για μαλλί και βγούμε κουρεμένες στο τέλος...

----------


## gramle

Μονο καραβια, λοιπον. Ακου. Περισυ ειχα παει με ενα σκαφος διακοπες. Να πουμε οτι ο ιδιοκτητης το ειχε ασφαλισει στην εταιρεια σας και επειδη ειναι μακρυα (απο Θεσσαλονικη) με εβαλε εμενα να ερθω στην εταιρεια σας να παρω καποιο χαρτι και εκει γνωριστηκαμε, περισυ το καλοκαιρι. Δεν γιναμε και επιστηθιες φιλες αλλά τα ειπαμε λιγο για τα παιδια μας και που και που τηλεφωνιομασταν το χειμωνα αλλά πολυ σπανια και γι\' αυτο δεν τους το ειπαμε. Τωρα μετα απο καιρο σε πηρα εγω τηλεφωνο, ορμωμενη απο το γεγονος της επιδειξης να σε ρωτησω αν θα ηθελες να φερεις την μικρη καθοτι μου ειχες πει οτι θα σου αρεσε να δει κατι τετοιο. Ξερω γω? για σκεψου κι εσυ κατι. Καταρχας ασφαλιζετε σκαφη?

----------


## Tass

Ναι!

Καλό μου ακούγεται... Πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να γίνει πιστευτό στον δικό σου; Γιατί εκ των πραγμάτων κάποια στιγμή θα γνωριστούνε και θα πιάσουν την κουβέντα (σίγουρα όχι το βράδυ της επίδειξης αλλά κάποια άλλη στιγμή μελλοντικά που ενδεχομένως θα βρεθούμε ως ζευγάρια...)

----------


## gramle

ναι, σιγουρα. Ο δικος μου δεν την ψαχνει και πολυ. 
Το θεμα ειναι τωρα να σου δωσω την προσκληση και να σε δω απο κοντα για να μην φανει οντως οτι σε βλεπω πρωτη φορα κι εγω. Αν μπορεσουμε να βρεθουμε θα πουμε και κανα δυο λεπτομερειες απο κοντα για το τι ακριβως θα τους πουμε. Ε, δεν ειμαστε και ηθοποιοι να το παιξουμε και τοσο καλα. Που ειναι η δουλεια σου?

----------


## ex_hus

Κορίτσια το παρατραβάτε και δε θα σας βγεί σε καλό (άποψή μου) άσε που μηδέν κρυπτόν υπό του ήλιου....
Για δε λέτε κάτι πιο απλό και προς το αληθινό τεσπα.
Να γνωριστήκαμε τις προάλλες στο κωμμοτήριο πχ (λέω εγώ τώρα μιας και μένετε και κοντά...) και τα είπαμε λίγο και είπαμε να βρεθούμε και στην επίδειξη ... 
Αμα μπλέξετε πολλά θα φανεί ότι κάτι κρύβετε.... και δεν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## Tass

Η δουλειά μου είναι στον Πειραιά. Πάντως θα συμφωνήσω (για άλλη μιά φορά) με τον Ex. Οποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει και φοβάμαι και εγώ πως θα βρεθούμε μπλεγμένες και κατηγορούμενες για πράγματα που δεν έχουμε κάνει και άντε να τα ξεμπλέξεις μετά... Μήπως να το αφήναμε για αυτή την φορά και να το οργανώναμε καλύτερα για την επόμενη; Καλύτερα να είμαστε οργανωμένες και να έχουμε προετοιμάσει κάπως το έδαφος και από τις δύο πλευρές.. Για φαντάσου να μας υποψιαστούν για παράνομη σχέση; χαχαχαχα αυτό μας έλειπε...

----------


## Tass

Καλή και η λύση του κομμωτηρίου αλλά πως βρέθηκες εσύ από τα μέρη σου στο Π. Φάληρο ή στα Βριλλήσια (στο ένα κάνω βαφή και στο άλλο κουρεύομαι) και γιατί δεν είπαμε τίποτα στους αμφότερους συντρόφους μας; Νομίζω η δουλειά είναι καλύτερη λύση...

----------


## gramle

Ρε παιδια χαλαρωστε λιγο. Δεν νομιζω πια να γινουν τοσο τραγικα πραγματα, δεν κρυβουμε πια και κανενα μυστικο της ΝΑΣΑ. Θα ειμαστε χαλαρες και δεν προκειται να γινει τιποτα. Αλλά βρε Τασ δεν θελω να αγχωνεσαι. Αστο καλυτερα. Πιεζεσαι και δεν ειναι καλο. Αστο για του χρονου.

----------


## Tass

Κάτσε γιατί είμαι και παρορμητικο άτομο και δεν μου αρέσει να τρενάρω καταστάσεις... Θα του κάνω τώρα σε λίγο ένα τηλέφωνο και θα του πω ότι μου έκανες την πρόταση για την Τετάρτη, ότι γνωριστήκαμε όντως μέσω δουλειάς αλλά χωρίς ιδιαίτερες επαφές, ότι έχω να σε δω από πέρισυ και έχουμε μιλήσει κανά δυό φορές στο τηλέφωνο και ότι όταν είχες έρθει στο γραφείο είχες δει μία φωτογραφία της μικρής και μου είχες πει ότι ήταν πολύ όμορφη και αν θα με ενδιέφερε να έρθω κάποια στιγμή σε κάποια επίδειξη του αδερφού σου και μιάς και ήρθε ο καιρός σκέφτηκες να με καλέσεις. Καλό;

----------


## gramle

ναι μωρε Τασ. Μην αγχωνομαστε πια και τοσο για το τιποτα. Δεν θα μας ανακρινουν κι ολας. Μια γνωριμια πριν ενα χρονο που σε θυμηθηκα εγω γι αυτο το λογο. Δεν θα κατσει κι ολας να σε ρωταει και για το \"και\" που ειπαμε. Εγω πιστευω πως ειναι αναξιο λογου. Και στην επιδειξη δεν θα πουμε και πολλα. Θα εισαι με τον αντρα σου και το παιδακι σου, θα πιειτε ενα ποτο, θα δειτε την επιδειξη και θα φυγετε. Μαζι θα πουμε τα τυπικα, γεια σου, τι κανεις, χαρηκα (για τον αντρα σου που θα μας συστησεις) και αυτο ηταν ολο. Εγω ουτως ή άλλως θα ειμαι backstage να ντυνω τον μικρο.

----------


## gramle

Τασ μου, εγω θα φυγω σε λιγο απο την δουλεια. Πες μου τι θα κανεις γιατι πρεπει να συνεννοηθουμε

----------


## Tass

Θρίαμβος! Την Τετάρτη θα σας δούμε εκεί!

Εντωμεταξύ του είπα ότι έχουμε να ειδωθούμε από πέρισυ και τα έχουμε πει κανά δυό φορές τηλεφωνικά οπότε γλυτώνουμε και το να εξηγήσουμε γιατί δεν έχουμε ειδωθεί τώρα κοντά. Το email μου είναι [email protected] Αν έχεις μέηλ στείλε μου το να σου δώσω τηλέφωνο και λοιπά στοιχεία. 

Φιλιά!

----------


## gramle

σου εστειλα μεηλ, παρε με τηλ. γιατι θα φυγω

----------


## Tass

Ολα οκ λοιπόν! Θα τα πούμε κι από κοντά επιτέλους!

----------


## gramle

Αχ, πολυ χαρηκα που μιλησαμε. Και δεν θελει αγχος. Ουτως ή αλλως εχουμε πει οτι δεν γνωριζομαστε καλα, οποτε δεν θα φανει οτι λεμε ψεμματα

----------


## Tass

Σωστά. Ασε που από τεχνικής άποψης θα έχουμε ήδη γνωριστεί πριν από το βράδυ της επίδειξης οπότε και τυπικά ψέμματα δεν λέμε! 

Είμαστε όμως πολυμήχανες οι γυναίκες τελικά, δικαίως μας φοβούνται οι άντρες! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> δικαίως μας φοβούνται οι άντρες! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!


...ναι. πειθουμε τους εαυτους μας οτι μας φοβουνται ενω εδω και δυο σελιδες τρεμει το φυλλοκαρδι μας τί και πώς να του δικαιολογησουμε (!) μια νεα γνωριμια. Αλήθεια, τί φοβάσαι και δεν τολμάς να του πεις την αληθεια διατηρωντας καθε δικαιωμα σου να μην αποκλυψεις το παρον σάητ;

----------


## Tass

Πρώτον είναι κάτι που δεν θέλω να το μοιραστώ μαζί του γιατί για μένα εδώ είναι σαν το ημερολόγιο μου με την διαφορά ότι είναι interactive. Δεύτερον υπήρξα κάποτε μέλος και σε άλλο σάιτ διαφορετικού μεν χαρακτήρα μέσα από το οποίο όμως έκανα πολλές γνωριμίες με πολύ αξιόλογα άτομα, δυστυχώς όμως η αντίδρασή του δεν ήταν καθόλου θετική (ήταν καχύποπτος όσο αφορά τα κίνητρά μου, ότι έψαχνα γκόμενους, ότι τον \"έθαβα\" πίσω από την πλάτη του, ότι προτιμούσα την ηλεκτρονική μου παρέα περισσότερο από το να είμαι κοντά του) με αποκορύφωμα να μου κάνει ολόκληρο σκηνικό για να διαγραφτώ διαφορετικά θα είχα αντίποινα, πράγμα που έγινε κιόλας. Δεν έχω καμμία διάθεση να ξαναμπώ σε αυτή την διαδικασία και επειδη εδώ έχω αναφερθεί και σε κείνον και σε γεγονότα που έχουμε μοιραστεί και επειδή έχω ήδη καεί στον χυλό φυσάω και το γιαούρτι, προτιμώ να μην του το πω. Πες το δειλία, πες το έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης, πες το κουτό ή ανασφαλές και σίγουρα σε όλα μέσα θα πέσεις όμως δεν έχω καμμία απολύτως διάθεση να εμπλακώ σε διαμάχες μαζί του και ειδικά τούτη την συγκεκριμένη περίοδο που διανύω και τον 5 μήνα εγκυμοσύνης μου και θέλω να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν πιό ήρεμη και χαλαρή.

----------


## anitak

αντίποινα;;; δηλαδή;

----------


## Tass

Ο σύντροφός μου έχει τρομερές ανασφάλειες σε ότι αφορά θέματα εμπιστοσύνης. Επειδή κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή του εμπιστεύτηκε κάποιες γυναίκες οι οποίες η κάθε μιά τον πρόδωσε με τον τρόπο της και τον πλήγωσαν πολύ έχει έκτοτε σχηματίσει την άποψη ότι όλες οι γυναίκες είναι πουτ... και αργά ή γρήγορα θα σου την φέρουν οπότε πρέπει να είσαι πάντοτε σε επιφυλακή και έτοιμος να χτυπήσεις το κακό στην ρίζα του. 

Κάποια στιγμή λοιπόν είχε πειστεί ότι κάτι έπαιζε με κάποιο παληκάρι παντρεμένο με το οποίο συνομιλούσαμε τακτικά μέσα στο φόρουμ και με τον οποίο είχαμε μιλήσει κάποια στιγμή δυό φορές στο τηλέφωνο για θέματα διαζυγίου γιατί δεν πήγαινε καλά στον γάμο του και τον είχε πάρει άσχημα από κάτω. Ο δικός μου πίστεψε ότι εγώ και ο άλλος ψαχνόμασταν να κάνουμε κάτι και έγινε έξαλλος από ζήλεια και πανικό στην σκέψη ότι μπορεί και να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Αρχισε λοιπόν τις απειλές του στυλ ότι θα πάει να τον βρει, ότι θα ενημερώσει την γυναίκα του για το τι συμβαίνει, ότι θα πάει στην δουλειά του να λογαριαστούνε και κάτι τέτοιες αηδίες. Συν τοις άλλοις πήρε από το κινητό μου όλα τα τηλέφωνα των φίλων μου μέσα από το φόρουμ και τους ζητούσε το λόγο επειδή κάναμε παρέα. Ασε, εκείνη η εποχή ήταν από τις χειρότερές μας. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι κουράστηκα τόσο από την παράλογη συμπεριφορά του, από την καταπιεστική του ζήλεια και από όλα αυτά που γινόντουσαν, πολλά από τα οποία και μπροστά στα παιδιά μας που διαγράφτηκα από το σάιτ και δεν ξαναμπήκα αν και ενδόμυχα δεν ήθελα καθόλου να το κάνω. 

Τώρα δεν θέλω να του πω ακόμα τίποτα γιατί δεν νιώθω έτοιμη να ξαναμπώ σε παρόμοιο λούκι, αν και τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί κατά πολύ γιατί μετά από τόσο καιρό έχει διαπιστώσει ιδίοις ώμασι ότι δεν τίθεται θέμα εμπιστοσύνης από μεριάς μου και ότι δεν παίζω τέτοια παιχνίδια και πράγματι δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου. 

Θεωρώ ότι το να μην του πω ότι συμμετέχω σε αυτό το φόρουμ δεν είναι μεμπτό, ούτε ότι θα τον βλάψει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο και θέλω προς το παρόν να το κρατήσω για μένα και μόνο. Το έχω συζητήσει και με την ψυχολόγο μου στην οποία είπα ότι δεν θα το κρατήσω κρυφό για πάντα αλλά ακόμα δεν είμαι έτοιμη να το κοινοποιήσω. Δεν αρέσουν ούτε σε μένα τα μυστικά προς το παρόν όμως θεωρώ πως είναι καλύτερο να μην το πω ακόμα, δεν θέλω άλλωστε να το πω, δεν είμαι έτοιμη. 

Σωστό; Λάθος; Για μένα έχει λίγη σημασία αυτή την στιγμή. Προς το παρόν κοιτάζω τον εαυτό μου και την ηρεμία μου και αργότερα που θα είμαι σε θέση θα ασχοληθώ και με αυτό.

----------


## anitak

τι να σου πω.. περι ορεξεως..
απλά, επειδη απο οσα εχω καταλαβει εισαι σε δευτερο γαμο μαζι του, μου φαινεται πολυ θλιβερο να εχεις τετοια σκ...ά στη σχεση σου. θα πρεπει να τον αγαπας πολυ για να τον ανεχεσαι

----------


## Helena

δεξιά επάνω στη σελίδα 
τρίτη σειρά το δεύτερο κουμπάκι (u2u)  :Smile:

----------


## Tass

> _Originally posted by anitak_
> τι να σου πω.. περι ορεξεως..
> απλά, επειδη απο οσα εχω καταλαβει εισαι σε δευτερο γαμο μαζι του, μου φαινεται πολυ θλιβερο να εχεις τετοια σκ...ά στη σχεση σου. θα πρεπει να τον αγαπας πολυ για να τον ανεχεσαι


Ναι τον αγαπώ πράγματι πολύ αν και ώρες ώρες ακόμα και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ανέχομαι κάποια πράγματα....

----------


## gramle

Δεν μπορουμε να κραταμεκαποια πραγματα και για τον εαυτο μας? Γιατι δηλαδη θα επρεπε να τα λεμε ολα? Ο δικος μου ο αντρας δεν ειναι καθολου ζηλιαρης. Απεναντιας ειναι στο αλλο ακρο. Και παλι ομως δεν θελω νατου πω για το site. Εχω πει εδω μεσα καποια προσωπικα πραγματα, εχω βγαλει τα εσωψυχα μου. Αν ηταν να τα μαθει θα προτυμουσα να του τα πω εγω η ιδιακαι οχι να τα μαθει απο εδω μεσα. Που το κακο να μην θελεις να μαθει ο αντρας σου οτι εισαι σε ενα forum? Μην τα αναλυουμε ολα και τοσο πολυ.

----------


## gramle

Θα του πεις οτι θα ερθεις να παρεις την προσκληση?

----------


## Tass

ΟΧΙ.

Σαν της 28ης Οκτωβρίου ένα πράγμα...

----------


## gramle

κι αν σε παρει τηλ?

----------


## interappted

gramle σορυ που χωνομαι αλλα τελικα τον πηγες τον πιτσιρικα στο Ν.Ηρακλειο?

----------


## Tass

Αν με πάρει τηλ θα του πω ψέμματα, όμως σπάνια παίρνει, όταν έχει δουλειά -που πάντα έχει- τον ψάχνω, δεν με ψάχνει.

----------


## gramle

το σορυ μωρε ιντερ?
Δεν με πηραν ακομη τηλεφωνο για να κλεισουμε ραντεβου και εσυ ρωτας αν τον πηγα? Θα τους παρω ομως εγω τηλ, τωρα αμεσως γιατι αν το αφησω σ\' αυτους κλαφτα χαραλαμπε....

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Αν με πάρει τηλ θα του πω ψέμματα, όμως σπάνια παίρνει, όταν έχει δουλειά -που πάντα έχει- τον ψάχνω, δεν με ψάχνει.


καλα Τασ μου, εσυ ξερεις. Παντως χαιρομαι πολυ

----------


## Tass

Likewise...

----------


## Tass

Γαμ**, γαμ**, γαμ **... δεν νιώθω καθόλου καλά σήμερα. Εχω μία μαυρίλα και ένα ψυχοπλάκωμα που με πνίγει και δεν ξέρω πως να πετάξω αυτή την ταφόπλακα από πάνω μου....

----------


## gramle

Γιατι? εγινε τιποτα? Ισως ειναι της εγκυμοσυνης αν δεν εχει γινει κατι συγκεκριμενο.

----------


## Tass

Εγινε δυστυχώς... 

Για να παραφράσω ελαφρώς το θέμα σου... Πως να αντιμετωπίσω καλύτερα τις κρίσεις υστερίας του άντρα μου; 

Πότε επιτέλους θα βρω και γω μιάς στιγμής ηρεμία;

----------


## gramle

Τασ, θα σου δωσω το τηλεφωνο επικοινωνιας για την επιδειξη. παρ\' τους σε παρακαλω τηλεφωνο και πες τους οτι εχεις μια προσκληση για 2 ατομα, αν πρεπει να κανεις καποια κρατηση, οτι θα εχεις και παιδι μαζι σου (επειδη ειναι για 2 ατομα η προσκληση) αν θα υπαρχουν θεσεις για να κατσετε (αγχωθηκα τωρα, εισαι και εγκυος, θα εχεις και το παιδι μαζι). Γιατι η προσκληση λεει να επικοινωνησεις μαζι τους μεχρι χτες! Μην γινει κανενα κουλο. Παρε και ρωτα σε παρακαλω πληροφοριες. Θελω να ρθειτε και να περασετε καλα. Το τηλ ειναι 210/5231683 &amp; 210/5203083. Παρε τωρα αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα να φας ταλαιπωρια. Να ξεαγχωθω και γω. και πες μου τι εγινε.

----------


## gramle

Θελεις να μου πεις τι σηνεβη? μπορει να μπορεσω να σε ξελαφρωσω λιγο.

----------


## Tass

Ολα ξεκινάνε από χθες το βράδυ. 

Εχω ξεσκιστεί σε διάφορες δουλειές όλο το απόγευμα μέχρι και την ώρα που ξεκινάει το Παρά Πέντε (Ψώνια από σούπερ μάρκετ και δεν μιλάμε για λίγα, μάζεμα μπουγάδας, άπλωμα καινούργιας, σιδέρωμα και τακτοποίηση ρούχων, πλύσιμο μπροστινού μπαλκονιού 40 τετραγωνικών παρακαλώ!, επάλειψη κεφαλής μικρής με ειδικό διάλυμα για τις ψείρες που βρώμαγε μέχρι τους ουρανούς, μαγείρεμα, πλύσιμο κουταβιού &amp;#8211;ναι έχουμε κι από αυτό-, μπάνιο μικρής, στρώσιμο τραπεζιού, φαγητό).

Μετά το πέρας του σήριαλ και αφού έχω κοιμήσει την μικρή πάω να μαζέψω τις ακαθαρσίες του σκυλιού για πολλοστή φορά και επειδή έχουν μείνει στο τραπέζι τα πιάτα ζητάω από τον σύντροφό μου &amp;#8211;ο Θεός να τον κάνει ώρες ώρες- να τα βάλει εκείνος στο νεροχύτη και να πετάξει τα κόκκαλα στα σκουπίδια. Επιστρέφοντας από το μάζεμα των ακαθαρσιών των βλέπω να πλένει εκείνος τα πιάτα και θεωρώ σκόπιμο να του πω ένα ευχαριστώ δίνοντάς του ένα φιλί. Η αντίδρασή του είναι να γυρίσει μουτρωμένος και να μου πει άλλη φορά μην απαιτήσεις ξανά να σου πλύνω τα πιάτα! Κάγκελο εγώ. Μα τι είναι αυτά που λες του κάνω. Δεν σου είπα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο πολύ λιγότερο να στο απαιτήσω κιόλας. Ακούς τι σου λέω, μου κάνει. Σε ακούω που γκαρίζεις του λέω εγώ και επειδή δεν αρέσκομαι σε τέτοια ηχορύπανση βραδιάτικο πάω για ύπνο. 

Οντως ξαπλώνω και έπειτα από λίγο έρχεται και με αρχίζει στο λιβανιστήρι να σηκωθώ για να του κάνω παρέα στις 12.00 τα μεσάνυχτα, λες και είμαι η σούπερ ξεκούραστη. Με τα πολλά σηκώνομαι κι φυσικά στήνεται ένα γαϊτανάκι άλλο πράγμα. Σου΄πα, μου΄πες και δεν συμμαζεύεται. Τα μπήγω και γω, με παίρνει το παράπονο και κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου. Προσπαθεί να με πλησιάσει με γλυκόλογα και φυσικά τρώει πόρτα, όχι με βρισιές αλλά με πλήρη αδιαφορία. Η ώρα εντωμεταξύ έχει πάει 1.30. Πάει να ξαπλώσει και μετά από μισή ώρα ακολουθώ και γω. Εκεί αρχίζει το γλέντι. 

Εχει μπλοκάρει την πόρτα της κρεββατοκάμαρας με ένα ποδήλατο γυμναστικής που έχω και δεν μπορώ να μπω. Με τα πολλά ανοίγω. Φύγε μου λέει, εσύ δεν είσαι που με εγκατέλειψες; Φύγε, δεν σου έχω εμπιστοσύνη, μπορεί να με σφάξεις στον ύπνο μου. Δεν του απαντώ και πηγαίνω να ξαπλώσω. Αρχίζει με τα φύγε από δω θα σε αρχίσω στις κλωτσιές και διάφορα άλλα χαριτωμένα. Δεν αντιδρώ. Μετά από 1 ώρα μουρμούρας και γκρίνιας, με σπρωξιές και απειλές τον παίρνει ο ύπνος. Κάποια στιγμή κοιμήθηκα και γω αλλά πόσο ακριβώς δεν ξέρω. 

Το πρωϊ που ξύπνησε έρχεται, με αγκαλιάζει μες τις γλύκες και όταν φυσικά τον κοίταξα σαν εξωγήινο παρεξηγήθηκε κιόλας. Φυσικά του ζήτησα τον λόγο.Η απάντηση; Γιατί δεν ήρθες να κάτσεις μαζί μου; Γιατί με απέρριψες; Γιατί μου φέρεσαι πάντοτε τόσο σκληρά και δεν με αγαπάς; Και η απάντησή μου: θα πρέπει να έχω κάνει πράγματα, κινήσεις και να έχω πει λόγια που σε έχουν πληγώσει πολύ στο παρελθόν ειδάλλως η συμπεριφορά σου δεν εξηγείται. Η δεν με αγαπάς και απλώς αρέσκεσαι στο να με παιδεύεις γιατί εγώ απεναντίας σε αγαπώ ή δεν ξέρεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις πράγμα σοβαρό και οφείλεις να το ψάξεις ή είσαι συναισθηματικά ακόμα πολύ ανώριμος παρά τα 42 σου χρόνια και πρέπει να το κοιτάξεις πιό σοβαρά. 

Κατάληξη; Εκείνος μετανιωμένος και εγώ κουρέλι. Και περιμένουμε να κάνουμε και οικογένεια μαζί. Που πας ρε Καραμήτρο;!; (Σε μένα πάει αυτό...)

----------


## ex_hus

Τασσ (ελπίζω να έχεις DSL) ακολούθα το λινκ
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?tid=1187&amp;page=35
κατέβα την σελίδα προς τα κάτω μέχρι να βρείς κάτι σχετικό με το ΠΑΡΑ 5 . Θα σε φτιάξει λίγο. Είμαι σίγουρος.

ΥΓ να και η αυθεντική εκτέλεση για όσους γνωρίζουν από monty pythons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCWw6W5NEa8&amp;mode=related&amp;search=

----------


## Tass

Ex, είσαι κούκλος!

Λ, πήρα τηλέφωνο, όλα εντάξει με την κράτηση και τα άτομα, ξε-αγχώσου!

----------


## gramle

Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως εχει πολλα απωθημενα μεσα του και διστυχως τα πληρωνεις εσυ. Εχει φαει τις ν χλαπατσες απο διαφορες γυναικες και δεν μπορει να εκτιμησει αυτο το δωρο που του εστειλε ο Θεος. Και το εννοω, γιατι εισαι τοσο ηρεμη και ανεκτικη που δεν νομιζω να εισαι αυτο που λες, οτι δηλαδη δεν μπορεις να ελενξεις τον θυμο σου. Καποια αλλη στη θεση σου (και εγω μαζι) θα το ειχε βαλει στα ποδια. Εσυ ομως υπομονετικα καθεσαι εκει και του δειχνεις ποσο τον αγαπας. Μα καλα, δεν το βλεπει οτι εχει βρει εναν θησαυρο? 
Το μονο σιγουρο βεβαια ειναι πως σ\' αγαπαει κι αυτος πολυ και δεν μπορει χωρις εσενα αλλά αυτο που τον ενοχλει νομιζω ειναι πως εισαι η εξαιρεση στον κανονα του (οτι ολες οι γυναικες ειναι π...) και δεν θελει να το παραδεχτει. Ετσι αντιδραει σπασμοδικα και ανεξηγητα για να αντιδρασεις και εσυ καπως ετσι ωστε να επιβεβαιωθει. 
Κριμα. Τον λυπαμαι καπου γιατι κανει αγωνα να σε φτασει αλλά εσυ εισαι πολυ μακρυα σε συμπεριφορα. Δεν μπορει να σε φτασει λοιπον και φερεται ετσι γιατι πολυ απλα θα ηθελε πολυ να σου μοιασει και δεν μπορει να το καταφερει. Δεν μπορει γιατι εχει μαθει αλλιως. Αυτα ακριβως φοβαμαι και για τον γιο μου. Νομιζω πως καπως ετσι τον μεγαλωνω κι εγω. Να γινει ενας χαρακτηρας σαν τον αντρας σου. Που θα κανει την παπαρια, την στιγμη μαλιστα εκεινη που θα την κανει θα το καταλαβαινει οτι ειναι λαθος, δεν θα το παραδεχεται, και μετα οταν ηρεμησει ολα μελι γαλα και μετανιωμενος.

----------


## gramle

Αχ, ευτυχως. Θελω να περασετε καλα ρε τασουλινι μου....

----------


## Tass

Σε ευχαριστώ ρε φιλενάδα, μία καλή κουβέντα αυτή την στιγμή είναι βάλσαμο και εσύ μου είπες πολλές..

Οσο για τον γιό σου δεν πιστεύω ότι θα καταλήξει έτσι, θέλει να πάνε πολλά πράγματα στραβά και αν κρίνω από την μαμά του που τον υπεραγαπά και ασχολείται μαζί του δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση. Η μητέρα του δικού μου όταν ήταν μικρός του έδωσε τόσο ξύλο που από τότε λέει πως αν ήταν γαΪδούρι θα είχε ψοφήσει. Φαντάσου...

----------


## gramle

Τα εννοω ολα αυτα ρε Τασ, δεν τα λεω για να με ευχαριστησεις, ουτε για να σου χαιδεψω τ\' αυτια...
Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες. Παντως ο μεσσαιος αδερφος μου (3 τους εχω), ετων 46, αν και εχει μεγαλωσει με πολυ αγαπη απο την μανα μου (ηταν και ο αγαπημενος της γιος) εχει γινει πολυ γαιδουρι οσον αφορα την οικογενεια του και προπαντων στα παιδια του. Αδιαφορος χωρις καμια επικοινωνια. Το μονο που τον ενδιαφερει ειναι ποια θα ειναι η επομενη γκομενα που θα ερωτευτει, γιατι καθε μηνα ερωτευεται και αλλη....

----------


## esthir

My friend Tass
η κατάσταση η οποία περιγράφεις μου θυμίζει λίγο τη δικιά μου μεχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό.

Ο καλός μου έχει 10 χρόνια διαφορά με τον δικό σου αλλά ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά.Μεγάλωσε μέσα σε ένα σπίτι με 4 γυναίκες και έναν πατέρα αλκοολικό.Καταλαβαίνεις στο περίπου τί χαρακτήρα διαμόρφωσε....

Για να μην σε κουράσω,μετά από 6 χρόνια συνύπαρξης άρχισε να νιώθει στο πετσί του τί σημαίνει να σε αγαπά κάποιος...Μετά από 6 χρόνια κατάλαβε γιατί δεν μπορούσα να τον αφήσω μόνο του,γιατί ανεχόμουνα το υβρεολόγιό του και την κακή του συμπεριφορά.Δοξάζω το Θεό καθημερινά που του άνοιξε τα μάτια να δει την αλήθεια και ότι αυτό που έψαχνε το είχε ήδη βρει.Μόνο τώρα ένιωσε ασφαλείς.

Θέλω απλά να σου πώ πως σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα . Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις ,είναι να κάνεις ό,τι έκανες μέχρι τώρα.Να του δίνεις απλόχερα την αγάπη σου....Δεν το δικαιολογό για την συμπεριφορά του,αλλά και ο ίδιος δεν ξέρει τί του φταίει....

Ο Θεός να είναι μαζί σου και να σου δίνει δύναμη....

----------


## Tass

Συμβαίνουν και αυτά. Ξέρεις δεν παίζει μόνο ρόλο το σε τι οικογενειακό περιβάλλον μεγαλώνουμε αλλά και κάποια δικά μας χαρακτηριστικά που κουβαλάμε εκ γεννετής. Υπάρχει βέβαια μεγάλη διαμάχη ανά τους αιώνες για το αν ο χαρακτήρας και η προσωπικότητα του ανθρώπου διαμορφώνεται από κληρονομικά ή επίκτητα χαρακτηριστικά. Μιά φορά εγώ επιλέγω να πιστεύω ότι είναι ένας συνδιασμός. Ετσι με βολεύει και με αυτό το σκεπτικό πορεύομαι. Ειδάλλως θα μου έρχόταν τρέλλα.

----------


## Tass

> _Originally posted by esthir_
> My friend Tass
> η κατάσταση η οποία περιγράφεις μου θυμίζει λίγο τη δικιά μου μεχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό.
> 
> Ο καλός μου έχει 10 χρόνια διαφορά με τον δικό σου αλλά ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά.Μεγάλωσε μέσα σε ένα σπίτι με 4 γυναίκες και έναν πατέρα αλκοολικό.Καταλαβαίνεις στο περίπου τί χαρακτήρα διαμόρφωσε....
> 
> Για να μην σε κουράσω,μετά από 6 χρόνια συνύπαρξης άρχισε να νιώθει στο πετσί του τί σημαίνει να σε αγαπά κάποιος...Μετά από 6 χρόνια κατάλαβε γιατί δεν μπορούσα να τον αφήσω μόνο του,γιατί ανεχόμουνα το υβρεολόγιό του και την κακή του συμπεριφορά.Δοξάζω το Θεό καθημερινά που του άνοιξε τα μάτια να δει την αλήθεια και ότι αυτό που έψαχνε το είχε ήδη βρει.Μόνο τώρα ένιωσε ασφαλείς.
> 
> Θέλω απλά να σου πώ πως σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα . Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις ,είναι να κάνεις ό,τι έκανες μέχρι τώρα.Να του δίνεις απλόχερα την αγάπη σου....Δεν το δικαιολογό για την συμπεριφορά του,αλλά και ο ίδιος δεν ξέρει τί του φταίει....
> ...




Να΄σαι καλά. Δεν έχω λόγια...

----------


## Tass

Δεν ξέρετε πόσο ανακουφιστικό είναι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μου λένε ότι δεν είμαι τρελλή που μένω και υπομένω τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Οι περισσότεροι είχαν και έχουν πέσει από πάνω μου σαν τόνος από τούβλα προσπαθώντας να με κάνουν να δω το φώς το αληθινό, να φύγω, να ξεφύγω και να εγκαταλείψω, γιατί προσωπικά την φυγή μου εγώ σαν εγκατάλειψη θα την έβλεπα. Ακόμα και εγώ είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να αναρωτιέμαι τι μου συμβαίνει και δεν το έχω βάλει ακόμα στα πόδια να φύγω ουρλιάζοντας. Τελικά δεν είμαι και τόσο χαμένη όσο νόμιζα... ευτυχώς.

----------


## gramle

Ειναι πολυ απλο. Τον αγαπας. Τον αγαπας πολυ. Πιστευεις οτι αξιζει να το παλεψεις αυτη τη φορα. Την αλλη εφυγες γιατι τον αγαπουσες σαν ανθρωπο, σαν πατερα του παιδιου σου κλπ. Αυτον ομως τον αγαπας ερωτικα. Και τιποτα δεν μπορει να συγκριθει μ\'αυτο οσο κι αν σε ταλαιπωρει. Μακαρι να ημουν κι εγω με εναν που αγαπω τοσο πολυ. Δεν λεω εχει και τις ασχημες καταστασεις οπως την χθεσινοβραδυνη αλλά συγκρινεται με τιποτα αυτη η ματια, αυτο το αγγιγμα απο καποιον που τον ποθεις, τον θελεις τοσο πολυ? Για μενα οχι

----------


## Tass

Αυτό που εσύ βλέπεις απλό εγώ δεν μπορούσα να το διακρίνω. Τελικά βλέπει πιό καθαρά πάντα εκείνος που είναι εκτός. Η κουβέντα αυτή που μου είπες τώρα με βοήθησε όσο δεν φαντάζεται να καταλάβω πολλά πράγματα..

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Δεύτερον υπήρξα κάποτε μέλος και σε άλλο σάιτ διαφορετικού μεν χαρακτήρα μέσα από το οποίο όμως έκανα πολλές γνωριμίες με πολύ αξιόλογα άτομα,


Ποιο ηταν αυτο το site? με τι ειχε να κανει?

----------


## gramle

Χαιρομαι που σου δινω πραγματα γιατι κι εγω παιρνω πολλα απο σενα. Και απο ολους εδω μεσα. Πραγματικα, απο τοτε που ξεκινησα να μιλαω και να ανταλλασω αποψεις εδω μεσα βλεπω οτι με βοηθησε πολυ.

----------


## Tass

Λέγεται Σχέσεις και κυρίως έχει να κάνει με ανθρώπους που θέλουν να γνωρίσουν άλλους με σκοπό να κάνουν σχέση, να μιλήσουν, να αποκτήσουν φιλίες και να έρθουν πιό κοντά. Πολύ καλό αλλά άλλο στυλ από τούτο. Περισσότερο της παρέας και του χαβαλέ θα έλεγα.... Οι άνθρωποι πάντως ήταν οι περισσότεροι διαμάντια και προσωπικά μου στάθηκαν σπαθί. Να είναι όλοι τους καλά όπου κι αν είναι.

----------


## gramle

το ξερω το site, ημουν κι εγω κατα καιρους εκει. Αλλά διεκοπτα και ξαναεμπαινα γιατι οι περισσοτεροι το γυριζανε στο πονηρο. Ολοι δηλαδη, τι οι περισσοτεροι. Ασε που μου την πεσανε και πολλες λεσβιες.

----------


## Tass

Χαχαχα, πράγματι, και μένα το ίδιο αλλά το χειρότερό μου ήταν οι λιμασμένοι παντρεμένοι που όχι μόνο στην πέφτανε αλλά αν τολμούσες και να αντιδράσεις αρνητικά σου στα χώναν τόσο στα φόρα όσο και με αρνητική αξιολόγηση. Τι τα θες τι τα γυρεύεις, παντού υπάρχει κάποιος/α που θα πάσχει από μαλάκυνση εγκεφάλου.... Ο νόμος του Μέρφυ γαρ.

----------


## gramle

Μπα, εμενα το χειροτερο μου ητανε οι λεσβιες. Ξερεις: \"θελεις να μιλησουμε?\" (παντα prive!) ε! λεω δεν μπορει θα μπερδευτηκε γιατι το name μου ξεγελαει λιγο, αν και τα κοριτσακια τα εχει με ροζ ενω τα αγορακια με γαλαζιο, \"ξερεις ειμαι γυναικα\" απαντω και η απαντηση της \"ε, και? δεν σου αρεσουν οι γυναικες? με τον πιο απλο τροπο, λες και ηταν το πιο φυσιολογικο και λογικο πραγμα\". Ασε με ξενερωσε πολυ το ολο θεμα. Καλα οι παντρεμενοι ηταν μεσα στην κακια λυσα. Λες και τους ξαμωλουσες απο της φυλακης τα σιδερα στην ελευθερια τους. Αν δεν γουσταρες να μιλησεις μαζι τους prive στα χωνανε αγρια και επιμενανε πολυ, μα παρα πολυ

----------


## gramle

Τι να πω?ο κοσμος εχει πολυ μεγαλη μοναξια και καταπιεση....

----------


## Tass

Αμάν τι μου θύμισες! Με κοιτάνε παράξενα αυτή την στιγμή γιατί μιλάμε έβαλα κάτι γέλια! Οντως ακριβώς έτσι ήταν. Εμένα μόνο μία κοπελιά μου την είχε πέσει αρκετά πιεστικά αλλά ευτυχώς δεν επέμεινε πολύ. Οι άντρες όμως ήταν άλλο πράγμα.. Ε ρε γέλια..!!!!

----------


## gramle

Εγω ευτυχως ειμαι μονη στο γραφειο οποτε εκφραζομαι ελευθερα.

----------


## gramle

Ελπιζω τωρα που θα γνωριστουμε να συνεχισουμε να ειμαστε ανετες και χαλαρες γιατι η ανωνυμια παντα σε κανει να εισαι πιο ανοιχτη και να μιλας πιο ανετα. Αν γινει το αντιθετο θα προτιμουσα να μην γνωριζομασταν. Εγω παντως δεν προκειται να αλλαξω. Ουτως ή αλλως ξερεις τοσα για μενα

----------


## Tass

Μπα, συνήθως όταν γνωρίζομαι με κάποιο/α που ταιριάζουν τα χνώτα μας που λένε γίνομαι ακόμα πιό ελεύθερη και χαλαρή. Εχω μία προαίσθηση ότι εσύ και γω θα πορευτούμε παρέα για πολύ πολύ καιρό... Προσωπικά νιώθω σαν να σε ξέρω χρόνια. Περίεργο ε;

----------


## Tass

Και για να συνδέσω το προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου με αυτά που λέγαμε πιό πάνω, αν αυτό το είχα ανεβάσει στο άλλο σάϊτ αυτή την στιγμή ο καθένας θα είχε να πει το μακρύ και το κοντό του...

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Μπα, συνήθως όταν γνωρίζομαι με κάποιο/α που ταιριάζουν τα χνώτα μας που λένε γίνομαι ακόμα πιό ελεύθερη και χαλαρή. Εχω μία προαίσθηση ότι εσύ και γω θα πορευτούμε παρέα για πολύ πολύ καιρό... Προσωπικά νιώθω σαν να σε ξέρω χρόνια. Περίεργο ε;


Κοιτα να δεις... και γω το ιδιο νιωθω. Ωραια, κι εγω ετσι ειμαι. Αρκει να ταιριαξω και μετα γινομαι αλοιφη, χαλι να με πατησεις. Αν και δυσκολα ταιριαζω. Εδω στην Αθηνα δεν εχω βρει καμια ως τωρα που να ταιριαζω και να την κανω πραγματικα φιλη μου. Για μενα η φιλια ειναι κατι το ξεχωριστο. Γνωστους και γνωστες εχω πολλους και δηθεν φιλους. Οι καλυτερες φιλες μου ομως ειναι στην πολη που γεννηθηκα. Πολλοι με σχολιαζουν αρνητικα γι αυτο, και ιδιαιτερα ο αντρας μου. \"Μου λειπουν οι φιλες μου του λεω\" και μου απαντα \"τι να σου πω, τοσα χρονια εδω και δεν κανεις κατι να αλλαξει αυτο, να βρεις κι εδω καποια φιλη\". Αλλά ρε γαμωτι μου, μου ειναι δυσκολο σε αυτη την ηλικια να ανοιχτω σε καποια και να της πω για μενα. Φοβαμαι οτι θα παρεξηγηθω και κλεινομαι στο καβουκι μου. 
Μιλαω με τις ωρες με τις φιλες μου στο τηλεφωνο γιατι πραγματικα μου λειπουν. Νιωθω πολυ μονη εδω. Ειμαι απο γεννησιμιου μου, που λενε, ενα πολυ κοινωνικο ατομο και εχω πολυ αναγκη την φιλια. Αλλά εδω, στην Αθηνα, οι ανθρωποι ειναι πολυ επιφυλακτικοι και εμαθα να ειμαι κι εγω ετσι.

----------


## Tass

Σε καταλαβαίνω και εγώ κάπως έτσι λειτουργώ. Γνωστούς και γνωστές έχω πολλούς και πολλές. Φίλους μετρημένους στα δάχτυλα του ενός μου χεριού. Προτιμώ την ποιότητα από την ποσότητα.

----------


## gramle

τι θα πεις στον καλο σου για το πως εφτασε η προσκληση στα χερια σου?

----------


## Tass

Του έχω πει από χθες ότι θα είχες κάποια δουλειά στον Πειραιά σήμερα και θα μου την έδινες εσύ κάποια στιγμή περνώντας από το γραφείο. Επειτα του έχω πει ότι έχεις ξανάρθει και καλά από δω. Ελπίζω μόνο καμμιά ώρα να μην μου ξεφύγει καμμία κοτσάνα γιατί αγαπάει ο Θεός τον κλέφτη αγαπάει όμως και τον νοικοκύρη... 

Ούτε παράνομη σχέση να είχαμε βρε παιδί μου...

----------


## gramle

Πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ γιατι οταν λες πολλα ψεμματα στο τελος σε τσακωνουν. Ως εδω ενταξει αλλά απο δω και περα θα λεμε την αληθεια σε κατι τετοια μικροπραγματα γιατι οταν λες ψεμματα μετα απο καιρο τα ξεχνας και αν καμια φορα (λεμε τωρα) ερθετε σπιτι μας μαζι μπορει να του πεις \"απο δω πρεπει να στριψεις και φτασαμε\" και τοτε μαυρο φιδι που σε φαγε. Παλια η εταιρεια που δουλευω ητανε στον Πειραια, απεναντι απο τον σταθμο.

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> 
> Ούτε παράνομη σχέση να είχαμε βρε παιδί μου...


ναι βρε και εγω ετσι νιωθω, λες και θα με τσακωσει να τον κερατωνω! χαχαχα

----------


## gramle

Αυτο ειναι το μεηλ σου? natascha2103, την προεκταση δεν την γραφω

----------


## Tass

Ναι αυτό είναι. 

Συμφωνώ, από δω και πέρα την αλήθεια. Οσο περίεργο κι αν ακουστεί απεχθάνομαι τα ψέμματα και δεν είμαι καθόλου καλή σε αυτά. Προτιμώ τις ανοιχτές εξηγήσεις, είναι πιό ηθικό και λιγότερο ψυχοφθόρο. 

Η εταιρεία μου είναι κοντά στον Αγ. Σπυρίδωνα. 

Κατασκευαστική ήταν και εκείνη η εταιρεία;

----------


## gramle

Θα σου εξηγησω απο κοντα, ειναι ολοκληρη ιστορια. Σε λιγο εγω φευγω. Παρε στο κινητο για οτι θελησεις. Τα λεμε απο κοντα.

----------


## Tass

Εγινε. Καλό δρόμο!

----------


## anitak

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Ναι τον αγαπώ πράγματι πολύ αν και ώρες ώρες ακόμα και εγώ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ανέχομαι κάποια πράγματα....


...αλήθεια, γιατί τα ανέχεσαι; το να μην ανέχεσαι κάτι στη σχέση σου δε συνεπάγεται ούτε φυγή ούτε εγκατάλειψη ούτε χωρισμό. Εσύ οφείλεις να θέτεις ένα ελάχιστο προσδοκιών από τη συντροφική σου σχέση και πιθανότατα να μη φταίει εκέινος που _εσύ_ τον \"ανέχεσαι\". Γνώμη μου, η διεκδικητικότητα σώζει τις σχέσεις, ενώ η παθητικότητα τις νεκρώνει..

----------


## Tass

Οντως έχεις μεγάλο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες. Οταν εσύ δεν θέτεις ο ίδιος όρια στην σχέση σου και σε αυτά που για σένα είναι επιτρεπτά ή μη τότε δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να ζητάς ευθύνες από τον άλλον διότι κατ΄ουσίαν εσύ ο ίδιος το επιτρέπεις ή ακόμα και υποσυνείδητα το επιβάλλεις για διάφορους λόγους. 

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση έχω θέσει όρια και δεν είμαι πιά και τόσο παθητικά ανεκτική σε όσα συμβαίνουν στην σχέση μου. Εχω συγκρουστεί, έχω αντιδράσει, έχω απειλήσει, έχω θέσει όρους και έχω προχωρήσει και σε διάλυση της σχέσης. Κάθε φορά βέβαια ξανά και από την αρχή διότι κάθε φορά βγαίνει και κάτι καινούργιο από όλα αυτά. 

Θα ακουστεί ενδεχομένως περίεργο όμως τον σύντροφό μου σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό τον καταλαβαίνω σε αυτά που κάνει. Πρόσεξε, το ότι τον καταλαβαίνω δεν σημαίνει σε καμμία περίπτωση ότι τον δικαιολογώ. Μου έχει εμπιστευτεί πολλά και συν τοις άλλοις έχουμε κοινά βιώματα και εμπειρίες. Αν δεν είμαστε ζευγάρι θα είμασταν πάρα πολύ καλοί φίλοι και υπάρχουν φορές που έχουμε περάσει τόσο παρόμοιες καταστάσεις που θα μπορούσαμε υπό διαφορετικές συνθήκες να είμασταν και αδέρφια. 

Ολα αυτά είναι ένα μικρό μέρος του γιατί μένω κοντά του. Μέσα σε όλα φυσικά κυριαρχούν και οι δικές μου ανάγκες και τα δικά μου απωθημένα. Και εγώ η ίδια ψάχνω το γιατί και είναι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της ψυχανάλυσής μου είτε μέσω της ψυχολόγου μου είτε της δικής μου αυτοκριτικής. 

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι ενώ μου χρειάζεται να βγάζω από μέσα μου περιστατικά που με στεναχωρούν και με προβληματίζουν όπως το προχθεσινό και να τα μοιράζομαι εντούτοις δεν θεωρώ ότι έχω μπει στην διαδικασία της αυτολύπησης και της φόρτωσης ευθυνών για τα όσα συμβαίνουν μόνο σε εκείνον. Για να μην έχω αποχωρήσει τόσο καιρό και να συνεχίζω ακόμα εδώ πάει να πει ότι αυτό θέλω να κάνω και ποτέ δεν υποχώρησα όταν ήθελα να κάνω κάτι ακόμα και αν αυτό το κάτι πήγαινε κόντρα σε όλους και σε όλα, γεγονός που το έχω αποδείξει επανειλημένα στην ζωή μου και που άνθρωποι που με γνωρίζουν μου το παραδέχονται. 

Παρά την λογική του επιχειρήματος λοιπόν ότι θα έπρεπε να το σκεφτώ καλύτερα και να πάρω τα κουβαδάκια μου σε άλλη παραλία εγώ επιλέγω να παραμείνω στην συγκεκριμένη γιατί αυτήν θέλω. 

Προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον...

----------


## gramle

Πριν παντρευτω, ημουν αρραβωνιασμενη με καποιον, 9 χρονια μεγαλυτερο μου, καθηγητης μου στη σχολη που τελειωσα. Ημουν πολυ ερωτευμενη μαζι του ή τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζα. Ηταν ασχημος αλλά μου ασκουσε μια πρωτογνωρη γοητεια. Ειχε πολυ ισχυρη προσωπικοτητα και εγω ημουν ερωτευμενη παρα πολυ μαζι του. Ειχε πολλες ανασφαλειες λογο του οτι εμφανησιακα ημασταν σαν μπαμπας με κορη οποτε του εβγαινε φοβερη ζηλια. Ζηλευε και τη σκια του. Εγω δε, δεν ειχα ματια για κανεναν αλλον. 
Ημουν τυφλωμενη απο ερωτα. Περνουσαμε τελεια μαζι σε ολα αλλα παντα υπηρχε το αγκαθι της ζηλειας που μας ετρωγε σιγα σιγα. Απο φυση μου εγω πολυ ελευθερη, δεν μπορω με τιποτα την καταπιεση και μετα απο 2 χρονια που συζουσαμε ετσι ξαφνικα ολος ο ερωτας που του ειχα μετατραπηκε σε απεχθεια.
Ετσι ξαφνικα, μεσα σε μια βδομαδα το πολυ αρχισε η αντιστροφη μετρηση. Δεν ηθελα ουτε να τον βλεπω μπροστα μου. Ετσι χωρισαμε. Ισως να μην τον αγαπουσα πραγματικα, ισως να με μπουχτισε αυτη του η καταπιεση. Με αγαπουσε ομως πολυ. Εβαλε μονος του τα χερια του και εβγαλε τα ματια του, χαλασε κατι πολυ ωραιο που ειχαμε.

----------


## Tass

Μέσα από αυτό το παράδειγμα και από άλλα βγαίνει τελικά το συμπέρασμα ότι κανένας δεν μας εξαναγκάζει να παραμένουμε κάπου που δεν θέλουμε καταβάθος εκτός από τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι μόλις νιώσουμε ότι αυτό που μοιραζόμαστε με τον άλλον δεν μας γεμίζει και δεν μας ταιριάζει καλό είναι να προετοιμαζόμαστε για το επόμενό μας βήμα.

----------


## gramle

Ακριβως. Επισης θελω να δειξω πως δεν κολλωνω να φυγω απο κατι που δεν με καλυπτει πλεον αν δεν υπαρχει αλλο σοβαρο κολλημα οπως ενα παιδι.

----------


## kanenas

> _Originally posted by Tass_
> Παρά την λογική του επιχειρήματος λοιπόν ότι θα έπρεπε να το σκεφτώ καλύτερα και να πάρω τα κουβαδάκια μου σε άλλη παραλία εγώ επιλέγω να παραμείνω στην συγκεκριμένη *γιατί αυτήν θέλω*.


Ισως αυτο ειναι το προβλημα Τασ. Δλδ. αν διαβασα καλα μερικα απο τα λεγομενα, το οτι αυτος που σου αρεσει ειναι ενα 40χρονο ανωριμο πλασμα. Που σχεδον φτανει στο σημειο να ασκησει σωματικη (για την ψυχολογικη δεν το συζητω) βια σε μια εγγυο γυναικα.

ΥΓ Φοβαμαι, οτι κ οι δυο δεν θελησατε να καταλαβετε το σχολιο τις αμιτας. Δεν αναφερθηκε τοσο στην πραγματικοτητα, οσο στο πως μοιαζει να την παραμεριζετε, κουκουλωνετε (πχ αχ πως μασ τρεμουν η αντρες μας!).

----------


## Tass

Κατάλαβα το σχόλιο, κατάλαβα και αυτά που ήθελε να πει όπως καταλαβαίνω και αυτά που μου λες με την σειρά σου. Ομως ο κάθε ένας έχει τον χρόνο ωρίμανσής του όπως επίσης έχει και το δικαίωμα επιλογής. Εμένα ο δικός μου δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα. Πιό απλά δεν μπορώ να το πω. Ακόμα δεν είμαι έτοιμη να φύγω. Ισως δεν έχω φάει αρκετές σφαλιάρες ακόμα κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά. Ισως δεν έχω λύσει βαθύτερα μέσα μου δικά μου απωθημένα. Ισως έχω κι άλλα να δώσω ή ακόμα και να πάρω. Ισως είμαι μία ηλίθια ρομαντική που πάσχει από το σύνδρομο της μητέρας Τερέζας.. Σίγουρα θέλω να πάψει να αντιδρά έτσι, να ωριμάσει, να ωριμάσω και γω γιατί δεν είμαι άμεμπτη. Πάντως όταν ξημερώσει η μέρα που θα έχω αποφασίσει να την κάνω δεν θα χαραμίσω ούτε βλέμμα ούτε λέξη. 

Οπως κι αν έχει σας ευχαριστώ για τις απόψεις σας. Είναι όμορφο να ξέρεις πως κάποιοι εκεί έξω ακούν και νοιάζονται για αυτά που λες...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Ακριβως. Επισης θελω να δειξω πως δεν κολλωνω να φυγω απο κατι που δεν με καλυπτει πλεον αν δεν υπαρχει αλλο σοβαρο κολλημα οπως ενα παιδι.


συγγνώμη gramle, αλλα το λέω μιας κ μας έχεις αφηγηθεί καποιες καταστάσεις εδώ:το παιδί δεν ειναι το κόλλημα, ειναι η αφορμή...σίγουρα το παιδί κανει πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα, όμως αν το σκεφτεις θα πρεπε να μας κανει κ πιο υπεύθυνους (απεναντι στους εαυτούς μας κ φυσικα στα ίδια)

----------


## Tass

Καταβάθος πιστεύω προσωπικά πως δεν είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο το παιδί σου που σε \"εμποδίζει\" να πάρεις την απόφαση να χωρίσεις αλλά δικά σου θέλω και πρέπει. Ποτέ κανένας άλλος δεν μπορεί να μας αναγκάσει να κάνουμε κάτι που δεν θέλουμε, εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για ακραίες περιπτώσεις όπως συνθήκες ομηρίας.

----------


## Sofia

αυτο ακριβώς λέω και εγώ Tass.

Eχω βαρεθει να ακουω γυναικες να λενε αυτο ακριβώς \"Δεν χωρίζω για τα παιδια\"..\"ειναι μικρα\", \"θα πληγωθουν\"..λες κ δεν πληγώνονται καθημερινα σε ενα αρρωστημένο περιβάλλον....και αν μια γυναικα ή ενας ανθρωπος δεν σέβεται τον εαυτο του κ θέλει να κάθεται σε μία αρρωστημενη σχέση, δεν πρεπει να σεβαστεί το παιδί του? αυτο δεν φταιει σε τίποτα!

----------


## gramle

Ειναι θεμα το πως σε μεγαλωνουν και τι πιπιλα σου δινουν να μασουλας. Εμενα, οπως εχω πει, μου μαθανε να βαζω το παιδι πανω απ\' ολα. Κανω υπομονη σε διαφορες καταστασεις και ισως να κλωθω σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο γιατι ο αντρας μου ειναι πολυ Low profile που λενε. Δηλαδη, σε ξεσπασματα μου δεν με τσιγκλαει, και γενικα προσπαθει να μην οξυνονται τα πνευματα. Οποτε και εγω δεν ερχομαι στο αμην και ο καιρος περναει κατα μου.

----------


## Tass

Τα παιδιά είναι πολύ μεγάλο κεφάλαιο που χρήζει ιδιαίτερου σεβασμού και προσοχής. Ολοι οι άνθρωποι τσακώνονται και είναι αναπόφευκτο σε κάποιο τσακωμό να μην παρεβρεθεί και το παιδί, όσο κι αν θες να το αποφύγεις δεν μπορείς να φυλάγεσαι πάντα. Το να το υποβάλλεις όμως σε κάτι τέτοιο σε καθημερινή βάση και να το αφήνεις να αναπτύσσεται σε ένα περιβάλλον όπου οι συγκρούσεις ή η αδιαφορία κυριαρχούν αυτό όντως δεν είναι αποδεκτό.. τουλάχιστον όχι σε μας που θέλουμε να λεγόμαστε γονείς.

----------


## Sofia

αν φύγεις απο ένα γαμο gramle, σημαινει οτι το παιδι ΔΕΝ ειναι πάνω απο ολα?

----------


## ex_hus

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλα ερωτήματα όπως πχ

Αν φύγεις απο ένα γαμο, σημαινει οτι το παιδι ΕΙΝΑΙ πάνω απο ολα? 

Αν φύγεις απο ένα γαμο, για δικούς σου λόγους σημαίνει ότι έκανες ότι καλίτερο για σένα? (σημείωση οι δικοί σου λόγοι όταν το αποφάσισες μπορεί να είναι μπορεί και να μην είναι δικοί σου λόγοι 2 ή 3 χρόνια μετά. Εχει να κάνει τόσο με την σοβαρότητα των αιτιών όσο και με την σοβαρότητα ΄που τους εξετάζεις)

Το φεύγω από ένα γάμο είναι το ίδιο με ή χωρίς παιδιά?

----------


## gramle

Ρε παιδια δικιο εχετε αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα. Αν ειμασταν τουλαχιστον απο την ιδια πολη θα ηταν αλλιως τα πραγματα. Αν φυγω και το παιδι στα 7 του αλλαξει εντελως τροπο ζωης και μακρυα απο τον πατερα του ποιος μου εγγυαται οτι δεν θα βγαλει κατι που θα ειμαι υπευθυνη εγω? 
Τωρα κανω πετρα την καρδυα μου, προσποιουμαι πως ειμαι καλα, και το βλεπω στα ματια του οτι ολος ο κοσμος ειναι δικος του. Θελει να ειμαι καλα με τον πατερα του. Μου το λεει κι ολας. 
Εχω μια φιλη που ειναι χωρισμενη και ο γιος της παρουσιαζει τασεις ομοφυλλοφιλιας και ο ψυχολογος της ειπε πως μπορει να το κανει απο αντιδραση επειδη χωρισανε με τον αντρα της. Ε, αν κατι τετοιο ή παρομοιο συνεβαινε στο δικο μου παιδι δεν θα το συγχωρουσα ποτε στον εαυτο μου

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> 
> Το φεύγω από ένα γάμο είναι το ίδιο με ή χωρίς παιδιά?


Ακριβως. Οταν δεν εχεις παιδια το μονο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι τον εαυτουλη σου και να περνας καλα. Ειναι σαν να διαλυεις μια σχεση που απλα ετυχε να ειναι γραμμενη και σε ενα χαρτι. Τα παιδια ομως ειναι πολυ σοβαρος λογος που πρεπει να εξετασεις καθε πιθανο αποτελεσμα που μπορει να εχει ενα διαζυγιο επανω τους.
Εκτος και αν μιλαμε για εναν αδιαφορο πατερα που ουτως ή άλλως δεν δινει κατι στο παιδι και μεσα στο γαμο οποτε το παιδι δεν θα χασει και τιποτα με το διαζυγιο. Ή σε περιπτωσεις οπου ο πατερας ειναι οξυθυμος χρεισημοποιει βια σε γυναικα και παιδια οποτε παλι το διαζυγιο ειναι η καλυτερη λυση.

----------


## Sofia

υπάρχει κ κάτι αλλο που λέει κ ο Πιραντελο...Ετσι ειναι, αν έτσι νομίζετε!

----------


## Tass

Δεν ξέρω ρε συ... Η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική σίγουρα αν και δεν υπάρχει παιδί ανά την υφήλιο που να μην θέλει τους γονείς του μαζί και αγαπημένους. Θέλεις να γίνεις θυσία για χάρη του παιδιού σου (γιατί ουσιαστικά τον εαυτό σου θυσιάζεις) και αυτό σε κάνει να νιώθεις καλά; Οκ. Εφόσον αυτό είναι η επιλογή σου κανείς δεν μπορεί και δεν έχει στην τελική και το δικαίωμα να σου επιβάλλει κάτι διαφορετικό. Μόνο μην του δώσεις ποτέ να καταλάβει πως έμεινες σε αυτό τον γάμο μόνο και μόνο για το χατήρι του γιατί τότε όχι μόνο θα σε απορρίψει αλλά ενδεχομένως να τον χάσεις διαπαντώς και υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί τρόποι για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο που σίγουρα δεν θα θέλεις ούτε να τους φανταστείς.

----------


## gramle

τασ, εσυ την ξερεις την φιλη που λεω. Ειναι πραγματικα τραγικο

----------


## Tass

Ναι, είναι. Οπως επίσης είναι και τρομερά ψυχοφθόρο για την μητέρα του η οποία ζει με την γνώση ότι οι επιλογές της και του πατέρα του δημιουργήσαν τέτοια θέματα στο παιδί. Ομως καμμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ίδια. Δεν σημαίνει πως επειδή έγινε σε εκείνη θα γίνει και σε σένα. Δεν είναι όλα τα παιδιά το ίδιο. Επειτα αν μεταξύ σας οι δύο σύζυγοι δεν τα βρείτε και παραμείνετε εγκλωβισμένοι στο ίδιο μοτίβο που επαναλαμβάνετε τώρα, η άποψη που θα διαμορφώσει το παιδί σας για το πως είναι οι σχέσεις μεταξύ των δύο φύλων και των συζύγων ειδικότερα, δεν θα είναι και η πλέον ορθότερη.

----------


## gramle

Συμφωνω. Αν ομως εγω προσπαθησω παραπανω? Να κανω να φαινεται πως ειμαι ευτυχισμενη, πως τον αγαπω.
Δεν ειπα πως και το δικο μου παιδι θα βγαλει το ιδιο, αλλά μπορει να βγαλει κατι αλλο. Μπορει με το μυαλο του να καταλαβει οτι δεν ταιριαζω με τον πατερα του? Με τι δικαιωμα μπορω να τον παω σε αλλη πολη χωρις να μπορει να τον βλεπει οποτε θελει?

----------


## gramle

Κατι σε παρεξενεψε χτες, το ειδα. Μπορεις να μου πεις τι ειναι αυτο? Εκτος κι αν κανω λαθος.

----------


## ex_hus

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> υπάρχει κ κάτι αλλο που λέει κ ο Πιραντελο...Ετσι ειναι, αν έτσι νομίζετε!


Απίστευτα σωστό..........

ΥΓ σε ποιούς το είπε?? (έχει σημασία η απάντηση)

----------


## Tass

Και να προσπαθήσεις παραπάνω και πάλι άκρη δεν θα βγάλεις. Θες από παρατηρητικότητα, θες από ένστικτο, τα παιδιά μας πάντοτε ξέρουν και καταλαβαίνουν πότε δεν είμαστε καλά. Λες να σου κάνει τυχαία τόσες πολλές φορές την ερώτηση αν είστε καλά με τον μπαμπά του κι αν θα μείνετε μαζί ή όχι;

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by ex_hus_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> υπάρχει κ κάτι αλλο που λέει κ ο Πιραντελο...Ετσι ειναι, αν έτσι νομίζετε!
> 
> 
> ...


Ακομη και μια απειροελαχιστη πιθανοτητα να υπαρχει να του δημιουργησω προβλημα για μενα ειναι μεγαλο εμποδιο.

----------


## Tass

> _Originally posted by gramle_
> Κατι σε παρεξενεψε χτες, το ειδα. Μπορεις να μου πεις τι ειναι αυτο? Εκτος κι αν κανω λαθος.


Πάνω στο θέμα της φίλης σου εννοείς φαντάζομαι....

----------


## gramle

Δεν ξερω ισως. Δεν μπορω να το προσδιορισω. Για πες

----------


## anitak

λενε οτι απο εναν κακο γαμο, καλυτερο ειναι ενα καλο διαζύγιο.. Τί γίνεται όμως αν η επιλογή είναι ανάμεσα σε κακό γάμο και κακό διαζύγιο; Επειδή εγώ βρίσκομαι στη δεύτερη, -που φανταζομαι οτι ανταποκρινεται και στο δικο σου προβλημα- ε π ι λ ε γ ω να ριξω μαυρη πετρα και στα δυο οσο γρηγοροτερα γινεται. Τα παιδια μου δεν περνανε ευκολα και θεωρώ τελικα τον εαυτο μου αρκετα αυτοθυσιαστικο, ομως άλλο η δική μου ζωή, άλλο η δική τους. Φυσικά είναι κάτι που πρεπει να το πιστεψεις και να το ακολουθησεις πιστα, διαφορετικα ο,τι και να κανεις θα ειναι ασχημος πιθηκισμος με τραγικα αποτελεσματα πρωτα για σενα, και μετα για τους αλλους.

----------


## gramle

Ειναι πολυ δυσκολη αποφαση ιδιως οταν και ο αλλος δεν σου κανει την ζωη \"δυσκολη\" και ειναι και ενας θαυμασιος πατερας. Απλα δεν ειμαι ερωτευμενη μαζι του και νιωθω οτι θελω πολυ να το ζησω ολο αυτο που λεγεται ερωτας και συμβιωση με καποιον που τον αγαπας πολυ. Που θελέις να του τα δωσεις ολα. 
Απο την αλλη ομως δεν ξερω κι αν το ζησω ποτε. Δηλαδη δεν ξερω πως και αν χωρισω θα το βρω ποτε αυτο στη ζωη μου ή το μονο που θα καταφερω θα ειναι να στεναχωρησω το παιδι μου και στο τελος να μην ζησω και αυτο που θελω.

----------


## Tass

Καταρχάς να ξεκινήσω με αυτό που παρατήρησα όσο αφορά εσένα και το μικρούλι σου. 

Είδες που ερχόταν κάθε τρεις και λίγο κοντά σου πριν έρθουν οι φίλοι του και προσπαθούσε με κάθε τρόπο να σου τραβήξει την προσοχή. Είναι ιδιαίτερα προστατευτικός μαζί σου και δείχνει να \"διψά\" για την απόλυτη προσοχή σου, πράγμα κουραστικό ώρες-ώρες αλλά και απόλυτα κατανοητό μιάς και δεν του φτάνουν οι ώρες που σε βλέπει και σε έχει για τον εαυτό του. Το ίδιο ακριβώς συμβαίνει με μένα και την μικρή μου. Καρμπόν. 

Οσο αφορά την φίλη σου. Εχει μία καταπιεσμένη νευρικότητα, ένα άγχος που δείχνει να την κυνηγάει επί μονίμου, μιά ανασφάλεια γενικότερη. Μιλάει γρήγορα και έντονα μεταπηδώντας σε διάφορα θέματα, εκείνο όμως που μου έκανε ομολογουμένως μεγάλη εντύπωση ήταν το πόσο μεγάλη πικρία βγάζει στο θέμα της δεύτερης συζύγου του πρώην της και πόσο θυμό έχει μέσα της, τον οποίο πασχίζει να ελέγξει αλλά δεν μπορεί και υπάρχουν στιγμές που τον αφήνει ξαμολυμένο αλλά και πάλι νιώθει τύψεις για αυτό. Εχει μία πικρία προς τους άντρες γενικότερα και μεγάλη ανασφάλεια όσο αφορά το θέμα εμπιστοσύνης και δέσμευσης με κάποιο νέο σύντροφο. Ακόμα και σε μένα μπροστά που της ήμουν άγνωστη το έβγαζε όλο αυτό πολύ έντονα, έδειχνε να θέλει να το συζητήσει αλλά από την άλλη το καταπίεζε. Πες μου, όταν είστε οι δυό σας ποιά μιλάει περισσότερο και ποιά ακούει; Σου ανοίγεται για τα συναισθήματά της ή απλώς πλησιάζει το θέμα πατώντας στις μύτες των ποδιών και μετά απομακρύνεται; Εχει συμβουλευτεί κάποιο ειδικό για εκείνη την ίδια; Δείχνει να έχει πολύ μεγάλη εσωτερική μοναξιά και πραγματικά διψά για ανθρώπινη επαφή, για αποδοχή, να νοιώσει πως είναι μέρος της παρέας και πως είναι αγαπητή και επιθυμητή. Κάποια στιγμή εκεί που μιλάγαμε μου άγγιξε το πόδι και με έκανε να νιώσω πολύ έντονα την ανάγκη αυτής της επαφής. Χρειάζεται πολλές αγκαλιές και πολύ στοργή για να μπορέσει να τολμήσει να ξανακοιτάξει μπροστά και εκείνη την ώρα μου ήρθε να την πάρω αγκαλιά, μα τον Θεό, και να της πω ότι αξίζει να αγαπάει και να αγαπιέται και να μην το φοβάται. Καλή γυναίκα αλλά νευρική, πολύ νευρική πράγμα που σίγουρα το μεταδίδει στα παιδιά της. 

Εσύ από την άλλη δεν έχεις αυτή την νευρικότητα. Θέλεις και συ με την σειρά σου να επικοινωνήσεις, να ανοιχτείς αλλά δεν προβάλεις τόσο πολύ έντονα αυτή την ανάγκη. Είσαι πιό καλή στο να καμουφλάρεσαι όμως έχεις ανάγκη να μοιραστείς αυτά που μέσα σου σε τρώνε. Ακόμα κι αν δεν μου είχες πει σχετικά θα έλεγα από μόνη μου πως με την συγκεκριμένη φίλη δεν θα σου έβγαινε να το κάνεις αυτό γιατί η ίδια δεν θα στο επέτρεπε. Βλέπεις αυθόρμητα της βγαίνει η ανάγκη να βγάλει τα δικά της προς τα εσένα και να ξαλαφρώσει και εσύ με την σειρά σου αυθόρμητα αναλαμβάνεις αυτό το ρόλο ο οποίος όμως δεν αντιστρέφεται. 

Εχω να σου πω ότι εμείς πράγματι μοιάζουμε σε πολλά. Εχουμε παρόμοια γούστα, παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις, παρόμοιες ανάγκες, παρόμοιες ζωές ως ένα βαθμό. Εσένα αυτή την στιγμή σου χρειάζεται επαφή με ήρεμα σχετικά άτομα και όχι τόσο έντονα και νευρωτικά όσο η εν λόγω φίλη σου για να έχεις την δυνατότητα να βγάλεις και εσύ με την σειρά σου τα δικά σου. Καλά κάνεις φυσικά και έχεις επαφές μαζί της όμως καλά κάνεις επίσης που κοιτάς και αλλού για να καλύψεις και τις δικές σου ανάγκες και όχι μόνο του παιδιού σου. 

Παρεπιπτόντως μου ήταν πολύ συμπαθής αν και με κούρασε κάπως με την διαρκή προσοχή που ζητούσε όμως την καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, είναι καλός άνθρωπος και όπως όλοι μας έτσι και εκείνη ψάχνει να βρει τον δρόμο της σε αυτή την ζωή. 

Οσο για σένα τις απόψεις μου τις ξέρεις. Αν είχα μία αδερφή μάλλον θα σου έμοιαζε κι αν όχι θα το ευχόμουν. Πάντως χθες δεν ήμουν και στα πολλά κέφια μου να ξέρεις. Σίγουρα πάντως έφυγα πολύ πιό καλά από ότι ήρθα.

Αυτά.

----------


## Tass

> Δηλαδη δεν ξερω πως και αν χωρισω θα το βρω ποτε αυτο στη ζωη μου ή το μονο που θα καταφερω θα ειναι να στεναχωρησω το παιδι μου και στο τελος να μην ζησω και αυτο που θελω.


Ούτε και πρόκειται να το μάθεις ποτέ αν δεν το προσπαθήσεις κι αυτό είναι γεγονός γλυκειά μου.

----------


## gramle

Δεν το πιστευω. Ρε συ, εχω μεινει με το στομα ανοιχτο. Εισαι φοβερη. Δεν εχεις πεσει εξω ουτε χιλιοστο. Ακριβως ετσι ειναι ο χαρακτηρας της και η σχεση μου μαζι της. 
Βγαζει πολυ πικρια για την καινουργια γυναικα του αντρα της. Που να ξερε και πως την γνωρισε. Παντως εγω που την εχω γνωρισει την καινουργια του γυναικα, ειναι ενα αναξιολογο ατομο που δεν ξερει ουτε το στομα της να ανοιξει. Η κοτσανα παει συννεφο. Οσο για την φιλη μου την εχεις φωτογραφισει εσωτερικα! τι να πω... αδικεισαι κοριτσι μου

----------


## Tass

Λες ε; 

Λόγω του ότι είμαι μοναχοπαίδι έχω μάθει να παρατηρώ τους άλλους και μεγαλώνοντας το είχα και σαν παιχνίδι. Μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ να τους ψυχολογώ, να φανταστείς ότι κάποτε θέλησα να το ακολουθήσω και επαγγελματικά, στην πορεία όμως λοξοδρόμησα.

----------


## Sofia

gramle, η Tass σου χει γράψει πολλά (και σύμφωνα με μενα πολύ όμορφα πράγματα) ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ! ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ Κ ΤΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## gramle

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> gramle, η Tass σου χει γράψει πολλά (και σύμφωνα με μενα πολύ όμορφα πράγματα) ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ! ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ Κ ΤΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ!


Ειναι φοβερη, ολοι σας ειστε και σας ευχαριστω πολυ. Για ολα. 
Αλλά για να μιλησω για την τασ συγκεκριμενα επειδη την εχω γνωρισει κι απο κοντα, θα ελεγα οτι ειναι ενα ανεκτιμητο διαμαντι. Ενα ατοφιο ατομο που εχει πολλα να σου δωσει. Να την εχει ο Θεος καλα.

----------


## Tass

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια.

Να ξέρετε πάντως ότι είναι πάντοτε πολύ πιό εύκολο να ασχολείσαι με τα θέματα άλλων και να τα βλέπεις πιό καθαρά παρά με τα δικά σου. Στην μία περίπτωση είσαι απ΄έξω και πιό αντικειμενικός ενώ στην άλλη εμπλέκεσαι συναισθηματικά και είσαι υποκειμενικός.

----------


## gramle

Σημερα πηγαμε και μιλησαμε στον ψυχολογο για την σχεση μας. Αυτος εκλαψε. Τον λυπηθηκα. Ειπε οτι μ\' αγαπαει πολυ, δεν θελει να με χασει αλλα δεν ξερει τον τροπο. Δεν ξερει τι να κανει. Εχει χασει την μπαλα. Ειπε πως απο μικρο παιδι εχει χασει τον αυθορμητισμο του. Οταν εκανε κατι αυθορμητα ετρωγε ξυλο. Ετσι εμαθε να μην ειναι αυθορμητος και να κρυβει τα συναισθηματα του. Ειναι λυπηρο γι\' αυτον.

----------


## Tass

Οντως... 

Μα παράλληλα είναι πολύ θετικό το ότι το αναγνωρίζει και (επιτέλους) το εξωτερικεύει. Πιστεύω αυτή η στάση θα βοηθήσει τόσο τον ίδιο όσο και εσένα. 

Πότε θα ξαναπάτε;

----------


## gramle

Μια φορα την βδομαδα για ολο τον Ιουλιο. Τελικα πληρωνουμε. 3 Ευρω!
Ειναι φοβερο κεντρο. Αυτη που βλεπουμε ειναι καταπληκτικη

----------


## Tass

Μιά φορά τον Ιούλιο ε; Φανταστικά! Νόμιζα ότι θα είχατε μία ακόμα συνάντηση όλη κι όλη! Και μόνο 3 ευρώ. Πάρα πολύ καλά!

Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει ο Γ. να θέλει να έρχεται. 

Πως τον βλέπεις;

----------


## gramle

Μου ειπε πως τον κολλησε αυτη στον τοιχο και δεν ηξερε τι να πει. Του ειπα πως δεν ειναι δικαστηριο εκει και πως δεν τον δικαζει κανενας. Να λεει οτι θελει και οτι του ερχεται. Η αληθεια ειναι πως αυτη ηταν καθαρα προς το μερος μου και οντως τον ψιλοκολλησε στο τοιχο. Του στυλ:\"Εφοσον κ. Ταδε το ξερετε πως εσεις ευθυνεστε για την κατασταση της σχεσης σας, τι εχετε κανει γι\' αυτο 7 ολοκληρα χρονια που υφισταται αυτη η κατασταση?\" Δεν ηξερε τι να πει.

----------


## gramle

3 φορες τον Ιουλιο ακομα.

----------


## Tass

Κι όμως όπως τα είπε εκείνη είναι τα πράγματα. Και καιρός ήταν να το καταλάβει και εκείνος. Δεν λέω, έχει τα προβλήματα και τα κολλήματα και τις ανασφάλειές του όμως αυτό δεν τον απαλλάσει των ευθυνών του. Στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής είστε δύο σε αυτή την σχέση και όχι ο καθένας μόνος του και δεν εναπόκειται μόνο στον έναν να προσπαθεί, πρέπει να προσπαθούν και οι δύο, από κοινού.

----------


## gramle

Ναι, ετσι ειναι. Απλα δεν ξερω αν πλεον μπορω να ξανανιωσω κατι γι\' αυτον. Δεδομενου οτι ποτε δεν τον ερωτευτηκα και λογο της αδιαφορης συμπεριφορας του μου εφυγε και αυτη η αγαπη που του ειχα φοβαμαι. Δεν ξερω αν μπορω. Αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι κενη. Θελω να ερωτευτω και να νιωσω πολλα πραγματα για καποιον. Ειναι ομως αδικο γι\' αυτον να ξεκινησει ολη αυτη την προσπαθεια και μαλιστα μετα απο δικη μου παροτρινση και εγω να ειμαι αλλου για αλλου.

----------


## Tass

Σε αυτό συμφωνούμε.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξεκινήσεις ατομικές συνεδρίες;

----------


## gramle

Αυτη ειπε, χωρις βεβαια να ξερει τι νιωθω εγω, πως εγω δεν χρειαζομαι κατι τετοιο και πως ο αντρας μου χρειαζεται απαραιτητως. Πως εχει πολλα απωθημενα και πως πρεπει καπου να τα πει.

----------


## gramle

Οχι ομως σ\' αυτην. Αυτη ειναι παιδοψυχολογος και συμβουλος στους γονεις. Δεν ειναι η δουλεια της να βλεπει τον καθενα χωριστα.

----------


## Tass

Ασχετα με το τι συμπέρανε εκείνη εσύ νομίζω πως και θα το ήθελες και το σκέφτεσαι σοβαρά. 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεις κάποιον άλλον/η που να μπορεί να σε αναλάβει στο ίδιο κέντρο;

----------


## gramle

οχι, αυτο προσπαθησα να σου εξηγησω. Αυτο το κεντρο εχει να κανει μονο με το παιδι. Μας παρακολουθει και εμας αυτη η ψυχολογος για να προσπαθησει να καλυτερεψει την σχεση μας για χαρη του παιδιου. Εγω τωρα τι να πω? \"Ξερετε εγω δεν νιωθω κατι πλεον για τον αντρα μου, αδικα προσπαθειτε?\" Μας ειπε διαφορους τροπους ωστε να προσεγγισουμε ο ενας τον αλλον. Εγω ομως νομιζω οτι δεν μπορω να τον δω ερωτικα. Θελω να ειναι καλα, να ειμαστε καλα, αλλά σαν ζευγαρι, σαν ο συντροφος μου δεν ξερω αν θελω να ειναι. Αχ, τι κανω μωρε?

----------


## Tass

Σόρρυ, όντως δεν το είχα καταλάβει... 

Οσο για το τι κάνεις τώρα... μάλλον θα έλεγα ότι εξωτερικεύεις με ειλικρίνεια αυτά που αισθάνεσαι και καιρός ήταν. 

Πάντως θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος/α που να μπορεί να σε αναλάβει, έστω σε κάποιο άλλο κέντρο. Θυμάμαι ότι μου είχαν πει στην δική μου περίπτωση για ατομικές συνεδρίες κάπου στο Π. Φάληρο. Δεν σου λέω να πας εκεί, απλώς ρώτα τους μήπως ξέρουν να σε κατευθύνουν. Δεν χάνεις τίποτα να κάνεις μία ερώτηση. Τι λες;

----------


## gramle

Ενταξει οκ αλλα τι θα κανω στην προκειμενη περιπτωση? Να το παιξω ολα ωραια και καλα? Αφου δεν το νιωθω. Απο την αλλη ομως υποτιθεται πως γι\'αυτο πηγα σ\'αυτο το κεντρο, για να φτιαξω την κατασταση. Εγω ομως πηγα για το παιδι, για να κανω καλα το παιδι. Το ξερω οτι η σχεση μου εχει πεθανει. Ελα μου ομως που η κατασταση του παιδιου ειναι αμεσα συνδεδεμενη με την σχεση μου με τον πατερα του και αυτοι στο κεντρο μας βαλαν σε τετοιο προγραμμα ωστε να βελτιωθει και η σχεση μας? Αχ, δεν ξερω μωρε. Νιωθω οτι για μια ακομα φορα θα καταπιεστω και τρελλαινομαι!

----------


## Tass

Οχι απαραίτητα. 

Πρόσεχε, το ότι θα βελτιώσεις τις σχέσεις σου με τον πατέρα του παιδιού σου δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι θα τις βελτιώσεις και με τον σύζυγό σου. 

Τι εννοώ ακριβώς; 

Μέσα από αυτές τις συνεδρίες θα μάθετε και οι δύο μαζί και ξεχωριστά πως να είστε καλύτεροι στον ρόλο σας ως γονείς. 

Το να μάθετε πως να είστε καλύτεροι στον ρόλο σας ως σύζυγοι είναι κάτι που θέλει άλλη προσέγγιση και προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω αν θα το κατορθώσετε, ιδιαίτερα από την στιγμή που έχετε ο καθένας τα δικά του απωθημένα να λύσετε και έπειτα να ασχοληθείτε ο ένας με τον άλλον. 

Το πρώτο βήμα για να τα βρούμε με τον άλλον είναι να τα βρούμε πρώτα με τον εαυτό μας και αυτό είναι κάτι που πρέπει να κάνετε και οι δυό. 

Τώρα αν μετά από αυτό ζυγίσετε, δουλέψετε και αποφασίσετε το μαζί, τότε προχωρήστε το. Προς το παρόν πάντως κοίτα τον εαυτό σου. Προέχει. 

Και να το ξανατονίσω. Αυτή την στιγμή δουλεύετε το γονικό κομμάτι. Θα είστε γονείς του γιού σας ακόμα κι αν χωρίσετε κάποια στιγμή, αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ. Οπότε μην μπερδεύεσαι και προπάντων μην μπαίνεις στο τριπάκι των ενοχών.

----------


## gramle

Mωρε εγω συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου, αλλα μου φαινεται οτι μπαινω σ\' αυτο το τρυπακι και το χειροτερο ειναι πως το διαλεξα εγω. Αυτη προσπαθει να μας φτιαξει την σχεση ως συζυγους και οχι ως γονεις. Αν ειμαστε λεει αγαπημενοι θα εχουμε και καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση απεναντι στο παιδι. Αν δηλαδη ειμαστε τρυφεροι μεταξυ μας θα παψουμε να ειμαστε υπερπροστατευτικοι και υπερτρυφεροι προς το παιδι μας. Αυτο ειναι το ολο προβλημα του παιδιου. Ειμαστε συνεχεια απο πανω του γιατι δεν εχουμε με τι να ασχοληθουμε και το πνιξαμε. Πρεπει να του αφησουμε λιγο χωρο. Και πως θα γινει αυτο? Αν ασχοληθουμε με την μεταξυ μας σχεση ως συζυγοι.

----------


## Tass

Οκ. Από την σκοπιά της λογικό ακούγεται. Ελα όμως που δεν έχει στην διάθεσή της όλα τα στοιχεία η γυναίκα. Εκείνη θεωρεί πως εσείς θέλετε να τα βρείτε ως σύζυγοι και κανένας από τους δυό σας δεν την έβγαλε από την πλάνη της ο μεν ένας γιατί δεν θέλει να βγει από αυτή την σχέση και ο μεν άλλος γιατί δεν θέλει να το ανακοινώσει και το αναμασά συνεχώς σκεπτόμενος (η) τι να κάνει ακριβώς και πότε (λάθος κάνω :Wink: . Οπότε βουαλά και το λάθος συμπέρασμα. 

Γι΄αυτό ξαναγυρίζω στην αρχική μου πρόταση. Κοίτα τον ΕΑΥΤΟ σου. Βρες τα με ΣΕΝΑ. Μόνο τότε θα μπορέσεις να τα βρεις με τον οποιονδήποτε άλλο. 

Και γλυκειά μου, σε αγαπώ πολύ και σε θεωρώ πολύ κοντινό και δικό μου άνθρωπο γι΄αυτό και στα λέω έτσι. 

Ν.

----------


## gramle

Ακριβως ετσι καλη μου φιλεναδα. Ακριβως. Η φουκαριαρα βλεπει μπροστα της ενα ζευγαρι που προσπαθει να φτιαξει το γαμο του. Ειναι βαθεια νυχτωμενη. Τι να της πω ομως? Ισως τα καταφερω καποια φορα που θα τυχει να ειμαι μονη μου εκει. Μπροστα του δεν μπορω να το πω

----------


## Tass

Καλά, αυτό εξυπακούεται. Αλλωστε θα ήταν πολύ πιό ανθρώπινο και δίκαιο να το πληροφορηθεί κατ΄ιδίαν από σένα την ίδια και όχι μπροστά σε κάποιον τρίτο.

----------


## gramle

Απο Δευτερα μεχρι την Τεταρτη θα ειμαι σε αλλο γραφειο και δεν θα μπορω να τα λεμε εδω. Κλαψ...

----------


## Tass

Οχι ρε γαμ....

Τουλάχιστον στείλε κανένα SMS αν μπορείς ή πες που να σε πάρω τηλέφωνο...

----------

